# Queensland Xmas Swap 2010 @ the BatCave



## Batz

It's always been customary to announce the next swap soon after recovering from the last.
The big green shed will not be available for the Xmas Swap this year so I will offer the BatCave as a venue for those interested in attending this prestigious event.

I envision it happening mid to late November, I should be free of work constraints, flood and fire I have little control over.
Dates and details will be posted as I work them out, please don't expect a lavish 'pig on the spit' affair but more of a bring some finger food type night.

The spare beds are already taken by the way.

Cheers
Batz


----------



## scoundrel

Brilliant! Cheers Batz

plenty of room to pitch a tent?

scoundrel


----------



## Bribie G

I won't need a tent as I usually just fall into the car through the tailgate :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snow

Good onya Batz for putting your hand up. I am keen, but as I've bought tickets to the ashes test at the Gabba, would prefer the swap not to be on the weekend of 27-28 November.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## clean brewer

Sounds good to me... A bit closer to home!!! :kooi: 

CB


----------



## NickB

Woo-Hoo! Count me in (work permitting of course!)

May as well kick the list off!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.


----------



## clean brewer

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## scoundrel

may as well plan my brew early

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## winkle

Hope there's no rain this time :unsure: 

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Sponta
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## Scruffy

1.
2.
3. Chappo... (don't worry, I've got everything ready!)
4.
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Sponta
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## Batz

1.
2.
3. Chappo... (don't worry, I've got everything ready!)
4.
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Sponta
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Chappo... (don't worry, I've got everything ready!)
> 4.
> 5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz - Something free of semen
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22.


----------



## AndrewQLD

1.
2.
3. Chappo... (don't worry, I've got everything ready!)
4.
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8.
9.
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## Scruffy

1.
2.
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4.
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8.
9.
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## winkle

1.
2.
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4.
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8.
9.
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. 

Don't cutoff AndrewQLD, Scruffy or he'll wack you with a sausage :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

winkle said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4.
> 5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
> 6.
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8.
> 9.
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz - Something free of semen
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22.
> 
> Don't cutoff AndrewQLD, Scruffy or he'll wack you with a sausage :icon_cheers:



So true, and what happened to Chappo?


----------



## Scruffy

Exactly. Hope he's OK...


----------



## DKS

1.
2.
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4.
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - tba
9.
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## bradsbrew

1.
2.
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9.
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
> 6.
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 9.
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22.




Hah-hah-hah, verrrry funny. Tried my swap didja Brad.


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> So true, and what happened to Chappo?




He's not in the Queensland Brewerhood any more Andrew

Chappo, Chappo






Batz


----------



## Batz

It looks as if earlier rather than later November would suit more brewers. Shall we set a tentative date of the 13th. ?

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> It looks as if earlier rather than later November would suit more brewers. Shall we set a tentative date of the 13th. ?
> 
> Batz



Sounds great


----------



## Scruffy

The 13th eh?

What could possibly go wrong?

:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

13 is my favourite number, so works for me. I'll have 13 beers to celebrate tonight, and see if TidalPete is free to call Rook again..... h34r:


----------



## gregs

Batz, why not a pig on a spit, I can get one for $150.00 - $200.00 if you can come up with a spit. Or I can bring it in cuts of roasts and bbq it? :icon_drool2:


----------



## praxis178

1.
2.
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## NickB

I think Batz only likes cooking when someone else is doing it h34r:

I totally agree, especially with some of the drunken bastards that show up to these events


----------



## DKS

Batz said:


> It looks as if earlier rather than later November would suit more brewers. Shall we set a tentative date of the 13th. ?
> 
> Batz



Cricket usually starts around the 22nd -25th Nov so that suits us Brisbanite cricket nuts perfect. It'll also give us some speculating and jousting amongst ourselves to add to the fun seeing there are so many expat pom brewers here getting cancer rays, free of charge that time of year. Should be good fun. 
"C'monstraylya"
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew

Just mentioned to SWMBO that I will be away on the weekend of the 13th Nov for another brewers meeting, she rolled her eyes and mumbled something so I take that as leave pass permitted.

I'm in.

Quite happy to bring something along food wise. What about that pizza oven Batz we could give it a work out. And some garlic/pesto breads in the old wood oven. Some roasts cooked in camp ovens mmmmmmmmmmmm I'm hungry

Brad


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Brad



Pssst , pssst , sh.... you want to buy some cheap dry beer enzyme?

:lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

DKS said:


> Pssst , pssst , sh.... you want to buy some cheap dry beer enzyme?
> 
> :lol:




Should work well with the chinese hops h34r:


----------



## j1gsaw

gregs said:


> Batz, why not a pig on a spit,
> 
> Hahahahah, yeah Batz... where is your sense of adventure!


----------



## Snow

13th Nov is good for me at this stage. Shall make relevent entry (in ink) in SHMBO's diary. If I can stay awake longer than I did at Winkles, then we can watch the Wallabies play England in the wee hours of sunday morning.... Bring your union jack undies Scruffy  

Cheers - Snow

1. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
2.
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## Lilo

I have all the gear to piece together a SPIT capable of cooking a pig if all are keen.....
Promise not to be crook this time...... 


1.
2.
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6.
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16.
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.


----------



## Gavo

Ok count me in on this one, By the way I drove through Kin Kin a few weeks ago... I didn't see much, but I did blink at the time.

1.
2.
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16.
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.

Gavo


----------



## Batz

gregs said:


> Batz, why not a pig on a spit, I can get one for $150.00 - $200.00 if you can come up with a spit. Or I can bring it in cuts of roasts and bbq it? :icon_drool2:




No way possum !

You know what time those buggers start when doing a pig? It's quite a responsibility and I'm very irresponsible. You want a pig on a spit the BatCave is not the place your going to find it.
OK that's out :icon_cheers: 



> Quite happy to bring something along food wise. What about that pizza oven Batz we could give it a work out. And some garlic/pesto breads in the old wood oven. Some roasts cooked in camp ovens mmmmmmmmmmmm I'm hungry



We can do a few pizzas for sure but I don't want it to be just a pizza night. Camp ovens (and I have several) they sound good ATM, it's getting a bit warm to stand around a fire in November, or it was before global warming.




> Hahahahah, yeah Batz... where is your sense of adventure!



I'll take the slipper to you if you don't behave !



> I think Batz only likes cooking when someone else is doing it
> 
> I totally agree, especially with some of the drunken bastards that show up to these events



Someone understands me, thanks Nickie.


When I host one of these events ease of everything means a hell of lot to me. If everyone brings along something either for our meal or for breckie life is so much more enjoyable for my wife and I. You have to remember things move kinda slow up in these here hills.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Gavo said:


> Ok count me in on this one, By the way I drove through Kin Kin a few weeks ago... I didn't see much, but I did blink at the time.
> 
> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2.
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 9. Thomas J. TBA
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16.
> 17. Batz - Something free of semen
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22.
> 
> Gavo



TP


----------



## clarkey7

TidalPete .... Chinese Customs IPA

BTW - I'm out due to family holiday...have a good one ya Bars#$%^DS

PB


----------



## daemon

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2.
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C 
17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.

Thanks for volunteering to host Batz, hopefully there's no flooding


----------



## Bribie G

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C 
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22.

Hopefully my kidneys will be fixed by then and I'll be off Anna Blight's deathwatch list :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

Daemon said:


> Thanks for volunteering to host Batz, hopefully there's no flooding




Flooding on the 13th...never





That's the road in front of my place about when you should have been arriving last time, I could only get to the corner.




Of coures it not always flooding, photo the year before.

Batz


----------



## InCider

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5.scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11.
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something free of semen
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> Should work well with the chinese hops h34r:



Bloody hell! TP is gonna do it.


----------



## Batz

DKS said:


> Bloody hell! TP is gonna do it.




Looking forward to it ! It all depends on the brewer...or so I have been told.

Batz


----------



## NickB

Batz said:


> Looking forward to it ! It all depends on the brewer...or so I have been told.
> 
> Batz



If his brewing is anything like his phone conversation, we're all fucked h34r:


----------



## stillscottish

The List seems to have fallen into disarray already.
Snow was up there at no. 1 a few posts back.
No. 2. Was that you, BribieG ?
And no. 4. Shouldn't that have 500g roast barley in it ??



1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> The List seems to have fallen into disarray already.
> Snow was up there at no. 1 a few posts back.
> No. 2. Was that you, BribieG ?
> And no. 4. Shouldn't that have 500g roast barley in it ??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 9. Thomas J. TBA
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.



I vote 1 Campbell for list monitor, probably needs a wiki list.



> we can watch the Wallabies play England in the wee hours of sunday morning.... Bring your union jack undies Scruffy



Does the Kin Kin Town Crier cover overnite rugby matches Batz? :unsure:


----------



## Batz

> I vote 1 Campbell for list monitor, probably needs a wiki list.



+1 Campbell official list monitor !




> Does the Kin Kin Town Crier cover overnite rugby matches Batz?



If he's not pissed by then


----------



## geoff_tewierik

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.


----------



## winkle

geoff_tewierik said:


> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 9. Thomas J. TBA
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14. *Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.*
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.



I just put Snow in the list at 14 as a temp placement, before the official monitor steps up


----------



## Shed101

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather.
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.


----------



## Bribie G

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld & Lisa - Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale and home made sausages
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. TBA
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather.
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.

Helps to add my name


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> I just put Snow in the list at 14 as a temp placement, before the official monitor steps up



You think I've nothing better to do at work than sit on AHB???  :lol:


----------



## Snow

winkle said:


> I just put Snow in the list at 14 as a temp placement, before the official monitor steps up



Thanks Winkle! I preferred number one (easier to write on 30 bottle caps), but No 14 will do me.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## praxis178

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something easy drinking for the warmer weather.
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.

Updated my status.


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> Thanks Winkle! I preferred number one (easier to write on 30 bottle caps), but No 14 will do me.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.




So who has #1 position now? Oh I see :lol: I would have liked to say hello to our southern swap brewers as well but the same someone wouldn't get of the phone last Saturday. 




Batz


----------



## winkle

The 13th sounds fine - after all we've already been threatened by bushfires and floods at previous Batcave functions - what else could possibly go wrong now :icon_cheers: .




















View attachment 39553

h34r:


----------



## NickB

Or even worse....


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> The 13th sounds fine -what else could possibly go wrong now :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> what could possibly go wrong now :icon_cheers: .



Yeah, plenty of time to read up and make sure I get my brews spot on better.


----------



## Batz

Shed101 said:


> Yeah, plenty of time to read up and make sure I get my brews spot on better.




Not a bad post for someone who hasn't met up with any of us yet. He's still a newbie at the swap


----------



## bradsbrew

Shed101 said:


> Yeah, plenty of time to read up and make sure I get my brews spot on better.



Thats fine dont worry Incider has an Infection placement and removal device he uses on all his new men friends..........but dont be concerned its only little and the only thing it hurts is your pride.


----------



## Shed101

bradsbrew said:


> Thats fine dont worry Incider has an Infection placement and removal device he uses on all his new men friends..........but dont be concerned its only little and the only thing it hurts is your pride.



Hmmmm...


----------



## sav

Count me in guys closer for me too :icon_cheers: 


1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - fermented scraping from white cotton socks
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Oh bugger it my ALT then
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19.
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.

Updated my status.


----------



## scoundrel

Updating my entry

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider 
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something 
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19.
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.

23. chappo - k&k xxxx clone, brewed in a toilet.


----------



## InCider

*Challenge accepted.*



Shed101 said:


> Hmmmm...


----------



## TidalPete

Snow said:


> Thanks Winkle! I preferred number one (easier to write on 30 bottle caps), but No 14 will do me.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Sorry About That (Shades of Get Smart!  ) Snow. The No1 spot was vacant on the latest update when I copied & pasted. 
I'm retired as you know & have the time to print double figures on multiple bottles so quite happy to give you your No1 spot back if that is your wish? :beer: 

TP


----------



## Bribie G

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider 
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something 
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19.
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.

23. chappo - k&k xxxx clone, brewed in a toilet.

Someone deleted my name (pasted a previous version no doubt)


----------



## NickB

Huh?!??!?? I thought your name _was_ Munich Helles?



h34r:


----------



## Shed101

I think someone's chopped off Andrew's sausages too (oooh, errr) ... and Lisa's disappeared.


----------



## Bribie G

NickB said:


> Huh?!??!?? I thought your name _was_ Munich Helles?



ve ask der kvestions here


----------



## NickB

Heil Helles h34r:


----------



## winkle

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19.
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon

Edit: Is Pumpy coming? Might have to double the bacon


----------



## NickB

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19.
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterwards)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a pizza or two.

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon
NickB - Hash Browns
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> Winkle - bacon



Is that some kind of Queensland delicacy i've not tried yet


----------



## Screwtop

Oh mai dog this happened quickly



> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. Batz - Something
> 18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
> NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterwards)
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon
> NickB - Hash Browns
> Screwy - Goat Curry




Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. Batz - Something
> 18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 23.
> 24.
> 25.
> 26.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
> NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon
> NickB - Hash Browns
> Screwy - Goat Curry
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM



Making more swap space. 30 should be the maximum I reckon?

TP


----------



## Batz

scoundrelrogue said:


> plenty of room to pitch a tent?
> 
> scoundrel




Sorry missed that one, yes plenty of room for a tent. It will have to be on the back lawn where brewers tend to urinate, but if your waterproofing up to date it should be OK.

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Sorry missed that one, yes plenty of room for a tent. It will have to be on the back lawn where brewers tend to urinate, but if your waterproofing up to date it should be OK.
> 
> Batz




Might want to move the brew gear too...


----------



## winkle

I had wondered what the mystery ingredient in Sqyres' Pils was  .
"Sean essence".

Edit: are you loading up the eel catching equipment this time Bro?
View attachment 39598


----------



## Ross

TidalPete said:


> Making more swap space. 30 should be the maximum I reckon?
> 
> 
> TP




Pete,

For those filling out of a keg 24 is pretty well the maximum.

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete

Brewers,

After more than 30 minutes of farting around trying to get this F^cK-8^ Windows 7 to do my bidding this post is more than enough to strain The Hearts & The Souls plus The Patience of The Saints so I'll just say if you can't manage what was said in Post a brewer
s 60 minute fermentation then HITFH are you going to organise a fermentation big enought to fill minimum of30 PET bottles????

TP


----------



## scoundrel

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23.
24.
25.
26.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM


----------



## Florian

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24.
25.
26.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.


----------



## NickB

TidalPete said:


> Brewers,
> 
> After more than 30 minutes of farting around trying to get this F^cK-8^ Windows 7 to do my bidding this post is more than enough to strain The Hearts & The Souls plus The Patience of The Saints so I'll just say if you can't manage what was said in Post a brewer
> s 60 minute fermentation then HITFH are you going to organise a fermentation big enought to fill minimum of30 PET bottles????
> 
> TP



Ahh, see your problem Pete - you forgot to install the "drunken rant" filter in Internet Explorer. It doesn't install by default in Win 7....h34r:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Making more swap space. 30 should be the maximum I reckon?
> 
> TP




You know what happens as the date gets closer Pete, lots will drop out because of family commitments, work Xmas parties, budgie has a headache etc. I think a cap at 24 with a reserve list would work well.
I hope you sort out the new computer Pete, you know older citizens have trouble operating them.  

Batz


----------



## Batz

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24.

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Ahh, see your problem Pete - you forgot to install the "drunken rant" filter in Internet Explorer. It doesn't install by default in Win 7....h34r:



No alcohol needed for this 'drunken rant' Nick. :angry: 
Just a high fever + lots of antibiotics combined with a misguided urge to get out of bed to sort out computer hassles.
Out of bed now & on the way to recovery so watch your back mate. <_< 

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> No alcohol needed for this 'drunken rant' Nick. :angry:
> Just a high fever + lots of antibiotics combined with a misguided urge to get out of bed to sort out computer hassles.
> Out of bed now & on the way to recovery so watch your back mate. <_<
> 
> TP




Sounds like you need a couple of good home brews Pete.


----------



## winkle

I'm keen for de-eeling ya dam Batz.
View attachment 39713

Maybe jelly it and feed it to Pete to cheer him up :icon_cheers: . Or just smoke it.
View attachment 39714


----------



## Batz

OK the 13th of November looks good so lets lock it in ! :icon_chickcheers: 








Batz


----------



## bonj

I have added it to my sig, but will have to wait until closer to the event before I know whether I'll be swapping (assuming swap space).... In either case, I hope to make it!


----------



## chappo1970

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Chappo - Goat Curry, Keg of beery stuff

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with. 
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages


----------



## bradsbrew

Onya Chap Chap. We could road trip it if you want?


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Onya Chap Chap. We could road trip it if you want?




I am definitely up for that Brad. I'll PM ya to sort out the details. :icon_cheers:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

I hope i'm not pushing sh*t uphill here:



1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
25. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
*

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Chappo - Goat Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with. 
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... :lol: )


----------



## bonj

Bumping you to the reserve list, _WALLACE_. 24 is the cap for the swap, but you can guarantee someone will drop out before then... and Chappo might not even turn up, so you'd be in for number 24! 

Aww... we love ya chap chap! :wub:



_WALLACE_ said:


> I hope i'm not pushing sh*t uphill here:




1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Chappo - Goat Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with. 
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... :lol: )*


----------



## bonj

NickB said:


> NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and *self respect (to be left afterward)*


C'mon, Nick. You lost that many swaps ago!


----------



## winkle

Baked beans!
and Tidal Pete!!!!
oh the humanity!!!!
View attachment 39781

Goodbye Kin Kin h34r:


----------



## yardy

i'll put my name down for #2 on the reserve bench.

Dave


----------



## schooey

Является этим случаем 13-ого ноября или 13-ого декабря, сцепляясь?


----------



## bonj

schooey said:


> Является этим случаем 13-ого ноября или 13-ого декабря, сцепляясь?


farking...


----------



## geoff_tewierik

I understood it to be November.



schooey said:


> Является этим случаем 13-ого ноября или 13-ого декабря, сцепляясь?


----------



## Bribie G

Have you ever thought that Tidal Pete would look great with an earring?


----------



## Batz

The pizza oven is now permanently located in the BatCave so if you guys want to do pizza's it easy as :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> The pizza oven is now permanently located in the BatCave so if you guys want to do pizza's it easy as :icon_cheers:
> 
> Batz



Excellent, now you'll need a bain marie :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Excellent, now you'll need a bain marie :icon_cheers: .





And NO rain !


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> And NO rain !



Who could forget how the last one at the Bat cave turned out


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> Excellent, now you'll need a bain marie :icon_cheers: .




Ah...I think I twig! :huh: 

If you guys are serious, please advise when sorted. The more notice the better. 

Logistics could be a bit harder for me to organise this time especially on late notice. Remembrance day 11/11th and all. :icon_cheers: 

Daz


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> Ah...I think I twig! :huh:
> 
> If you guys are serious, please advise when sorted. The more notice the better.
> 
> Logistics could be a bit harder for me to organise this time especially on late notice. Remembrance day 11/11th and all. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Daz



I was just ribbing Batz, Daz. The pizza oven will get a good workout for this one I'm sure, good drinking food :icon_cheers: .


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> I was just ribbing Batz, Daz. The pizza oven will get a good workout for this one I'm sure, good drinking food :icon_cheers: .



No worries. Probably not the best bit of gear for pizza anyhow.

If they come out anything like squire's puffing billy ones at Chappos, well, yum, they wont make it to a bain marie anyway. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## winkle

If you want to waste a lot of drool check out the Pizza section in Beer Food link 
I'm thinking of a hot salami, bacon, olives, onions, blue cheese and chocolate habeneros for one, chicken, sweet corn and satay sauce for another and some seafoodish stuff for another.


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> If you want to waste a lot of drool check out the Pizza section in Beer Food link
> I'm thinking of a hot salami, bacon, olives, onions, blue cheese and chocolate habeneros for one, chicken, sweet corn and satay sauce for another and some seafoodish stuff for another.



i was thinking of my famous barbeque minted lamb, fetta and pumpkin pesto pizza.


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> I'm thinking of a hot salami, bacon, olives, onions, blue cheese and chocolate habeneros for one


 :icon_drool2: 


winkle said:


> chicken, sweet corn and satay sauce for another


 :icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> :icon_drool2:
> :icon_vomit:


meh,
ok how about - Potato, Gorganzola, Pecorino Cheese, Caramelized Onions?


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> meh,
> ok how about - Potato, Gorganzola, Pecorino Cheese, Caramelized Onions?


Now you're talking! 

hehe.... sorry winkle, the corn one is probably fine... I'm just not a fan of chicken or corn on pizzas.... but you eat what you like!


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz, you are taking on a lot hosting the 2010 swap. I mean, do you realise that the 2009 swap had...

2,507 posts and 38,604 views?

Those attending The Bat Cave are in for a real treat. One of my fondest memories of QLD was drinking beer with Batz at some ungodly hour of the morning at the Bat Cave.

This is a brave effort taking this on even once, let alone how many times Mr and Mrs Sqyre did it (may the brewing gods bless their truly generous souls - and yours and Mrs Batz.)

I believe that Mr and Mrs Sqyre couldn't do it again this year as they are still cleaning up after last year's so I hope everyone throws in an extra 5 or ten bucks so that the Batz's can spend up on a cleaner which is something we really should have done for the Sqyres but never did.

TidalPete, is it glass or plastic bottles this year?

 
Pat


----------



## scoundrel

any chance we'll be seeing a bit of WA represent this year?

pizza, im thinking good german speck, roasted capsicum, coriander and Camembert cheese on sour dough.

spoke to my fishmonger today, ordered my scollops for case swap (doubled my order from last year the went that quick)

wat do you bloke thing of IPA steamed scollops wrapped in pancetta with fresh tarrgon and orange?
got my maxi camp over on layby as well.


----------



## winkle

scoundrelrogue said:


> any chance we'll be seeing a bit of WA represent this year?
> 
> pizza, im thinking good german speck, roasted capsicum, coriander and Camembert cheese on sour dough.
> 
> spoke to my fishmonger today, ordered my scollops for case swap (doubled my order from last year the went that quick)
> 
> wat do you bloke thing of IPA steamed scollops wrapped in pancetta with fresh tarrgon and orange?
> got my maxi camp over on layby as well.



Don't forget that scallops need an esky too. Mmmmm


> good german speck, roasted capsicum, coriander and Camembert cheese on sour dough.


 does sound good :icon_drool2: - black pudding and goats cheese Stillscottish???


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

winkle said:


> I'm thinking of a hot salami, bacon, olives, onions, blue cheese and chocolate habeneros for one, chicken, sweet corn and satay sauce for another and some seafoodish stuff for another.


 :icon_vomit: 


bradsbrew said:


> i was thinking of my famous barbeque minted lamb, fetta and pumpkin pesto pizza.



:kooi: 


winkle said:


> meh,
> Potato, Gorganzola, Pecorino Cheese, Caramelized Onions?
> :icon_vomit:



Whats wrong with good ol' ham and pineapple, pepperoni and onion and super supreme, meatlovers.............? :icon_drool2:


----------



## Shed101

_WALLACE_ said:


> Whats wrong with good ol' ham and pineapple, pepperoni and onion and super supreme, meatlovers.............? :icon_drool2:



I'm not sure Eagle Boys has made it to Kin Kin yet :lol:


----------



## np1962

Shed101 said:


> I'm not sure Eagle Boys has made it to Kin Kin yet :lol:


Lucky Kin Kin!


----------



## winkle

Pineapple has NO place on any pizza.


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> - black pudding and goats cheese Stillscottish???



Pah! That's for wimps. How about fresh blood and freshly milked goat's spoonter


----------



## jayandcath

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Chappo - Goat Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with. 
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... :lol: 
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies*


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

jayandcath said:


> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
> 9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5%
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. Batz - Something
> 18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> [/color][/u][/b]
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something (Green Bullet Ale?)
> NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Chappo - Goat Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon
> NickB - Hash Browns
> Screwy - Goat Curry
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... :lol:
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies*


*


jayandcath... i think u have to put ur name at #3 on the reserves list mate............*


----------



## jayandcath

Thanks Tiger, but I'm just coming to drink not swap. Will bring a keg!



_WALLACE_ said:


> jayandcath... i think u have to put ur name at #3 on the reserves list mate............


----------



## winkle

quick update -

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Chappo - Goat Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with writting scribbled on it)*


----------



## PistolPatch

scoundrelrogue said:


> any chance we'll be seeing a bit of WA representation this year?


I have an old pair of thongs I could send over Scoundrel because I no longer wear them and I can't see, know matter how hard I think, any way I can use them in brewing. Will that do?

If you were after something living, _*I*_ could come over. Remember that extra $5 or $10 I suggested you throw in for Batz? Forget that! Send it to me! Start sending the money to me now and any extra above the fare I will give to Batz after deducting my very reasonable administration fees etc, etc.

Probably hardly worth mentioning but for the new guys, it is accepted that if I come to QLD, I am allowed to sleep with Mrs Swap. (Renee had no problems with this and several babies to prove it.)

I accept PayPal or Visa but fat brown envelopes are best.

 
Pat


----------



## scoundrel

would it help if i said mum was coming pat?


----------



## PistolPatch

scoundrelrogue said:


> would it help if i said mum was coming pat?


Comment reserved until Scoundrel sends me photo of his Mum :blink:


----------



## QldKev

Pitty I didn't see this before...

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Fosters Light Ice clone
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
2. QldKev
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Chappo - Goat Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with writting scribbled on it)*


----------



## scoundrel

the qld brewers seem to have a thing for old boilers for some reason?



PistolPatch said:


> Comment reserved until Scoundrel sends me photo of his Mum :blink:


----------



## winkle

Incider sent me this photo of his sister skinny-dipping, Pat.
View attachment 39928

Majestic sight, I can see why your attracted to her.


----------



## PistolPatch

scoundrelrogue said:


> the qld brewers seem to have a thing for old boilers for some reason?


I don't Scoundrel! My boilers are stainless steel, 70 litres and less than 5 years old!

BTW, only send the photo of your Mum if you are 16 years old or younger please .

*winkle:* I think you should go and stand in the naughty corner after posting that pic. I am so glad I checked this thread tonight and not while having my breakfast in the morning :angry: .

Only 3 posts today in this thread. :blink:


----------



## Batz

It would be nice to see you here Pat, I'm sure the WA boys would give you leave. They may even pass the hat around for a one way ticket :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Scruffy

Back?







..........................................................kidding Pat!


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz said:


> It would be nice to see you here Pat, I'm sure the WA boys would give you leave. They may even pass the hat around for a one way ticket :lol:
> 
> Batz



I never even thought of that - good on ya mate! I'll look into it :unsure:.

If there's not enough money to come back to Perth, I will stay at Scruffy's place. I hear he has a nice girlfriend. :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

What was this thread doing way down there, its Chappos job to keep it current and up on the top of the list. :angry: 

I'm still trying to decide which beer to bring along (yet to be brewed) - either a Flying Pig Bitter, Smoked Robust Porter or a UXB Belgian Ale :unsure: . Suggestions?


----------



## Shed101

Don't do a porter ... they're so passe. Sooooo 19th century.

(and besides it'll make mine taste crap  )


----------



## jayandcath

Flying Pig :icon_drool2: 

You can't have too much pig Winkle, it should be a food group


----------



## NickB

All of the above Perry


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> All of the above Perry



Greedy bugger  

BTW the modified dark mild #2 is gassing up as we type, & was :icon_drool2: as it went into the keg.


----------



## DKS

Updating brew choice while Batz is undecided.

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
2. QldKev
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Chappo - Goat Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
Screwy - Goat Curry
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with writting scribbled on it)*


----------



## InCider

Hey Winkle - is my sister still sending you pics? She must be cutting Patch out of the loop!


----------



## Screwtop

Updated,

For food, where possible can we maintain the "Eat Real" theme. 

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. Batz - Something
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
2. QldKev
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.*


----------



## Batz

I have taken my name off the swap list and replaced it with the next in line on the reserves list. 

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black 
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. QldKev
2. 
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck. 

This post has been edited by Screwtop: Aug 22 2010, 08:55 AM 

--------------------



Cheers
Batz


----------



## NickB

Updated my food contribution and swap beer...

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black 
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. QldKev
2. 
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.


----------



## jayandcath

You are bringing the goat alive aren't you Screwy? That way Incider can baste the meat prior to cooking.




Screwtop said:


> For food, where possible can we maintain the "Eat Real" theme.
> 
> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Alt
> 9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. QldKev
> 18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> [/color][/u][/b]
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
> 2. Batz
> 3.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.*


----------



## chappo1970

Eight fooking pages and NO NAKED CHICKS??? WTF??? This thread is way too on topic for my liking...







Thankfully it can be saved


----------



## Screwtop

jayandcath said:


> You are bringing the goat alive aren't you Screwy? That way Incider can baste the meat prior to cooking.


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


>



"I was just helping the sheep over the fence, officer, when my trousers fell down- honest!"


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> "I was just helping the sheep over the fence, officer, when my trousers fell down- honest!"




Yes I can see how this can be confused... :huh:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Chappo said:


> Yes I can see how this can be confused... :huh:



:lol: where have you been Chappo? Great to see you back to form.

Andrew


----------



## Gavo

By the look of that photo he has been jogging lately.

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970

@ Gavo - Sheep don't get their head stuck thru fences themselves mate! Its alot of hardwork  

@ AndrewQld - Been very busy at work on a certain project but hoping that is dusted next week so i can harass AHB again.


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> :lol: where have you been Chappo? Great to see you back to form.
> 
> Andrew



I will second that Chap Chap. :beer: :lol: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970

TidalPete said:


> I will second that Chap Chap. :beer: :lol:
> 
> TP




Yep can't wait to catch up with everyone over a cold beer... especially me olde mate Pete...







Nice handle bars huh?


----------



## chappo1970

Frivvilous post really... just the threads needs more booty in it...


----------



## chappo1970

Any chance I could bring Santa's littl' helper?


----------



## Bribie G

No

We only want hairy flatulent old men, that's what the weekend is all about 



:icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

BribieG said:


> No
> 
> We only want hairy flatulent old men, that's what the weekend is all about
> 
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:




Awesome! I'll pack me boots and santa hat then


----------



## Bribie G

You have no idea how we have missed you Chap Chap, great to see you back :wub: 


Turn up at BABBs at gunpoint if necessary


----------



## praxis178

DKS said:


> Updating brew choice while Batz is undecided.
> 
> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Alt
> 9. Thomas J. - Dortmund-ish <13.5% Rye lager>
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. Batz - Something
> 18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Sucking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> [/color][/u][/b]
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black - *swmbo approval pending............
> 2. QldKev
> 3.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Chappo - Goat Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> Screwy - Goat Curry
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with writting scribbled on it)*


*

Updated my brew status......*


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Batz said:


> I have taken my name off the swap list and replaced it with the next in line on the reserves list.
> 
> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to try and make an imperial chocolatey vanillary liquoricary stout.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Alt
> 9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Fermented goat semen
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. QldKev
> 18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> [/color][/u][/b]
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas, keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.




Thanks Bats, but unfortuneately I have to take my name off the swap list as i have been doing night school 4 nights a week and seem to be doing alot more drinking than brewing during my spare time. would still love to come, just as a drinker though not a swapper.


----------



## bonj

You don't read your messages do you Chappo?


----------



## Scruffy

ScrUpdates...

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
*3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.*
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black 
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. QldKev
2. 
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
*Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!*

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
*Scruffy - same curry... *


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Scruffy said:


> ScrUpdates...
> 
> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> *3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.*
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Alt
> 9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
> 10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling ~9.5% or Smoked Robust Porter?
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. _wallace_ - chilli ginger beer, an IPA and something black
> 18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> [/color][/u][/b]
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1. QldKev
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> *Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!*
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> *Scruffy - same curry... *




Well, U'd better UPDATE again mate! I took myself off the list yesterday.......


----------



## chappo1970

Bonj said:


> You don't read your messages do you Chappo?



Errrr???? Fook it I have no excuse :unsure: Sorry Bonj! Off to reply now! 

How about a great rack as peace offering?


----------



## chappo1970

I have news, from a very reliable source  , that InCider has bought a new dress to break in the noobs...






Simply stunning huh?


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> I have news, from a very reliable source  , that InCider has bought a new dress to break in the noobs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply stunning huh?



I can't believe I tried to match stripes in red with that dress! :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider

For those of you who know what I look like, watch this clip until the lead singer comes on...


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> I can't believe I tried to match stripes in red with that dress! :icon_cheers:




Agreed... You spice it up a little with a pearl necklace? :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> For those of you who know what I look like, watch this clip until the lead singer comes on...





:lol: always wondered what you'de look like young with hair....... :lol: 





















Well not really cause i'm not a poofda


----------



## chappo1970

BaaBra is not amused...


----------



## chappo1970

I left me stubby holder at the last case swap. Did anyone pick it up?


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> I left me stubby holder at the last case swap. Did anyone pick it up?



Yeah Chappo I took it home with me, every now and then I put me "stubby" in it.


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah Chappo I took it home with me, every now and then I put me "stubby" in it.



Like throwing a sausage down the hallway I'd reckon.


----------



## winkle

:blink: Doesn't bear thinking about...


1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - 2010 Carpathian Darkling Xmas Ale or Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. QldKev
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1. 
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...


----------



## InCider

The GHB (Glasshouse Home Brewers) will be attending.

That is all.


----------



## winkle

Finally firmed up on my swap beer. Got 3rd as a dubbel in QABC but it'll be sort of in Belgian Dark Strong Territory after being released from style guidelines  

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, _ho, ho f*cking hos_.
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. QldKev
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...


----------



## InCider

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. larger of some type?
10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. QldKev
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> The GHB (Glasshouse Home Brewers) will be attending.
> 
> That is all.




Good to see QLD's newest Brewing Group joining in, swap should be just what you guys need to counteract the effects.

:lol:

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete

Rather than start a new thread I'm dumping this informative & amusing link here because after all, the Courier-Mail is a Queensland newspaper.

Linky.

With a bit of planning & good luck my Oriental Tuckerbox (CIPA?) will become come a junior version to Pitstop Brewery's 'The Hop'. 8% & 323 IBU.  

TP


----------



## praxis178

InCider said:


> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Castlemaine Dry clone
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Alt
> 9. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
> 10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. QldKev
> 18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> [/color][/u][/b]
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...



Updated my status.....


----------



## bradsbrew

1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. QldKev
18. Shed101 - Something hard to drink to remind us of colder weather.
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...

50g of oak chips soaking in 260ml of Coruba Rum will be added to a keg of Oatmeal Stout(chips'n'all). It will get to age for 2 and a bit months before being bottled for the swap.



:icon_chickcheers: Bring on the swap.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> 50g of oak chips soaking in 260ml of Coruba Rum will be added to a keg of Oatmeal Stout(chips'n'all). It will get to age for 2 and a bit months before being bottled for the swap.
> 
> :icon_chickcheers: Bring on the swap.
> 
> Cheers Brad



*Fcuking!*
Looking forward to it & the swap :icon_cheers: .


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> *Fcuking!*
> Looking forward to it & the swap :icon_cheers: .



That happens every swap Winkle if you go too sleep early.

You could always '_do a Chappo_' and have your wife come and take you back to the safety of your home. h34r:


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Rather than start a new thread I'm dumping this informative & amusing link here because after all, the Courier-Mail is a Queensland newspaper.
> 
> Linky.
> 
> With a bit of planning & good luck my Oriental Tuckerbox (CIPA?) will become come a junior version to Pitstop Brewery's 'The Hop'. 8% & 323 IBU.
> 
> TP



Thats pretty good for a newspaper carrying out a jihad against beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Thats pretty good for a newspaper carrying out a jihad against beer. :icon_cheers:



I thought it was rather entertaining Perry & FYI my only subscription to a newspaper lapsed some time ago (Brissy Telegraph). :lol: 

TP


----------



## Gavo

TidalPete said:


> I thought it was rather entertaining Perry & FYI my only subscription to a newspaper lapsed some time ago (Brissy Telegraph). :lol:
> 
> TP




Crikey TP that was some time ago, I actually do remember the Daily Telegraph, in fact my brother was a paper boy who sold the telegraph a the traffic lights outside of the Kuraby hotel back in the day when there was nothing there other than the pub and the Big Gun fruit shop.

Gavo


----------



## TidalPete

Gavo said:


> Crikey TP that was some time ago, I actually do remember the Daily Telegraph, in fact my brother was a paper boy who sold the telegraph a the traffic lights outside of the Kuraby hotel back in the day when there was nothing there other than the pub and the Big Gun fruit shop.
> 
> Gavo



As an ex-Brisso Northside boy in the 60's & 70's Gavo I hardly ventured into Southside for fear I'd be swallowed up in it's immense stomach, consumed, acidated, digested, never, ever, to be seen again.  
It's only since the advent of Ross's Great Beer Adventure that I've reluctantly sidetracked off the Pacific Highway (All Praise to Google Maps) & even then I leave a trail of unwinding string behind the beermobile to ensure my own safe return to civilisation.

News reports over the last decade or two indicate that venturing south of the Brisbane River is detrimental to one's safety, health & future brewing prospects. :lol: 
LIKEWISE the very thought of venturing north of the Brisbane River & into the wilds of the Sunshine Coast Hinterland for a Christmas Swap seems to be enough (ATPT) to give most Southside brewers a bad attack of the hebejeebies & a double dose of the runs x by 2. :lol: 

TP

PS --- It was the BRISBANE Telegraph Gavo old son. I also was a paperboy in my youth & good luck to your brother mate. Looking forward to our next beer together. :beer:


----------



## InCider

Tidal Pete delivering the news back in the day...


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> Tidal Pete delivering the news back in the day...




Back in the day... before we got invaded & overrun & when we could work out daylight saving based on* QUEENSLAND ISSUES ONLY*. <_< 

TP


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Back in the day... before we got invaded & overrun & when we could work out daylight saving based on* QUEENSLAND ISSUES ONLY*. <_<
> 
> TP



And the issues are (apart from the Sunshine Coast Sea Eagles):

1. Fading Curtains

Many rural (and urban) families tend to close the curtains when they get home from work to keep out the hot sun, then open them again after the sun goes down to let more air in. Given day light savings gives you one additional hour in the evening after work, this increases the fading of curtains. 

2. Cows giving less milk

Cows don't read clocks, so when they give their milk at 4am, each and every morning ready for the trucks to pick up by 4:30am to get into town for us to drink. When daylight savings starts the cow's 4am is now 3am and the cow gives less milk. That is the reason cows produce less milk in DLS is because they don't know about the change. 

3. Killing children 

The kids get out of school at around 3:10pm to (in many cases) walk home. This is fine as the core UV times are 10am to 2pm. Of course in daylight savings they are heading out in the peak UV period (which is now 11 am to 3pm) causing more UV issues. Hats, creams etc help a little but with 16 or 17 UV ratings the only real protection is to get inside. Sadly, they get run over by cars due to poor light conditions later on in the afternoon. This may not actually be the case.


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> And the issues are (apart from the Sunshine Coast Sea Eagles):
> 
> 1. Fading Curtains
> 
> Many rural (and urban) families tend to close the curtains when they get home from work to keep out the hot sun, then open them again after the sun goes down to let more air in. Given day light savings gives you one additional hour in the evening after work, this increases the fading of curtains.
> 
> 2. Cows giving less milk
> 
> Cows don't read clocks, so when they give their milk at 4am, each and every morning ready for the trucks to pick up by 4:30am to get into town for us to drink. When daylight savings starts the cow's 4am is now 3am and the cow gives less milk. That is the reason cows produce less milk in DLS is because they don't know about the change.
> 
> 3. Killing children
> 
> The kids get out of school at around 3:10pm to (in many cases) walk home. This is fine as the core UV times are 10am to 2pm. Of course in daylight savings they are heading out in the peak UV period (which is now 11 am to 3pm) causing more UV issues. Hats, creams etc help a little but with 16 or 17 UV ratings the only real protection is to get inside. Sadly, they get run over by cars due to poor light conditions later on in the afternoon. This may not actually be the case.



That's very illuminating InCider... but what about our identity? Would we become the Daylight Savings Coast ... or the Sunshine/Twilight Coast?

Surely there's an easy three-step program(me) to solve these problems anyway:

1. Blinds don't fade

2. Free(sian) education for cows on how to read clocks / anticipate earlier arrival of milk tankers

3. Let the little buggers get run over to make room for the boat people.


----------



## InCider

Good points there Neighbour!

We shall rename ourselves from 'The Sunshine State' to the 'Draw the Curtains' state! Hopefully this will stop the sunshine loving Mexicans and Cockroaches from coming up and disturbing the nocturnal (and occasionally parochial!) Queenslanders.

I was remiss earlier in mentioning the danger to surfers - more surfing time = more shark attacks. Sun is to blame!

Brewers will also miss out on their hop harvest.... :lol: 









Shed101 said:


> That's very illuminating InCider... but what about our identity? Would we become the Daylight Savings Coast ... or the Sunshine/Twilight Coast?
> 
> Surely there's an easy three-step program(me) to solve these problems anyway:
> 
> 1. Blinds don't fade
> 
> 2. Free(sian) education for cows on how to read clocks / anticipate earlier arrival of milk tankers
> 
> 3. Let the little buggers get run over to make room for the boat people.


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> Good points there Neighbour!
> 
> We shall rename ourselves from 'The Sunshine State' to the 'Draw the Curtains' state! Hopefully this will stop the sunshine loving Mexicans and Cockroaches from coming up and disturbing the nocturnal (and occasionally parochial!) Queenslanders.
> 
> I was remiss earlier in mentioning the danger to surfers - more surfing time = more shark attacks. Sun is to blame!
> 
> Brewers will also miss out on their hop harvest....



We????????  


> Hopefully this will stop the sunshine loving Mexicans and Cockroaches.


Born & bred are we Incider? :lol: 
No wonder there's a power supply problem in the Sunshine State when air conditioning is a MUST HAVE from Cape York to the border for the avarage wetback.
Always welcome to have a beer with me in my non-air conditioned shack mate. :beer: 

TP

PS --- Unfortunately for your point of view Incider I (And every proper Queenslander) survived our traumatic childhood schooldays by just sweating a little which I suppose is hard to understand in this present day & age?


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> We????????
> 
> Born & bred are we Incider?
> No wonder there's a power supply problem in the Sunshine State when air conditioning is a MUST HAVE from Cape York to the border for the avarage wetback.
> Always welcome to have a beer with me in my non-air conditioned shack mate. :beer:
> 
> TP
> 
> PS --- Unfortunately for your point of view Incider I (And every proper Queenslander) survived our traumatic childhood schooldays by just sweating a little which I suppose is hard to understand in this present day & age?



Pete, no matter what it is these days Bligh will tax it - wetback, sun, surf, aircon, or cyclone :angry: 
(hasn't got to inflatable sheep yet  )


----------



## scoundrel

im just waiting on the water tank tax next, the bastards made you get one, give it 5 years and you'll be taxed cos you got one, those bastards will have money outta you faster than shit out of brewer after xmas swap (blame the beans not the beer).


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

TidalPete said:


> We????????
> 
> Born & bred are we Incider? :lol:
> No wonder there's a power supply problem in the Sunshine State when air conditioning is a MUST HAVE from Cape York to the border for the avarage wetback.
> Always welcome to have a beer with me in my non-air conditioned shack mate. :beer:




Well as a born North Queenslander there is No Airconditioning here in my shack either Pete ....Saving QLD one by one ,Lol


----------



## Gavo

TidalPete said:


> We????????
> 
> Born & bred are we Incider? :lol:
> No wonder there's a power supply problem in the Sunshine State when air conditioning is a MUST HAVE from Cape York to the border for the avarage wetback.
> Always welcome to have a beer with me in my non-air conditioned shack mate. :beer:
> 
> TP
> 
> PS --- Unfortunately for your point of view Incider I (And every proper Queenslander) survived our traumatic childhood schooldays by just sweating a little which I suppose is hard to understand in this present day & age?



Ah I remember sweating in school particularly in the year of 77. Ah the good old days when shoes were optional and near no child wore them in summer. We were tough back then as we could walk to and from school over melting tar, glass and in the middle of a downpour from a summer storm.
Kids these days walk into a classroom and expect the air con to be on if the temp is above 28 degrees C wearing shoes that appear to never leave thier feet.

The Brisbane Telegraph it was Pete, you must remember that was some time ago and I was and just a little younger.


Gavo


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> We????????
> 
> Born & bred are we Incider? :lol:
> No wonder there's a power supply problem in the Sunshine State when air conditioning is a MUST HAVE from Cape York to the border for the avarage wetback.
> Always welcome to have a beer with me in my non-air conditioned shack mate. :beer:
> 
> TP
> 
> PS --- Unfortunately for your point of view Incider I (And every proper Queenslander) survived our traumatic childhood schooldays by just sweating a little which I suppose is hard to understand in this present day & age?




I AGREE WITH PETE! Bloody aircon... WTF? When we bought our brewing utopia, the house came with reverse cycle. That thing running full bore sucks more juice than George Michael. Can't wait to have a beer with you soon Pete, it's been a while. Let's hope Bligh doesn't tax the swap!


----------



## winkle

Oops the thread seems to have drifted OT again.

Back on topic, I hope you've been training Banjo for this event Batz.
Don't want a disaster like this to occur.
View attachment 40892


----------



## InCider

I intent to keep this thread OT Winkle. No more talk about daylight savings making the cows' sinus play up.


----------



## winkle

Scooby snacks??


----------



## scoundrel

just put down a trial batch of my swap beer. anyone know a good strain of yeast to use in ciders? i just went with a couple blackrock cider kit yeasts this time.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

scoundrelrogue said:


> anyone know a good strain of yeast to use in ciders?




Doing a batch with WY4766 now, its meant to be a pretty good strain.


----------



## InCider

scoundrelrogue said:


> just put down a trial batch of my swap beer. anyone know a good strain of yeast to use in ciders? i just went with a couple blackrock cider kit yeasts this time.



Nottingham young man! Or champagne... but you'll need to add lactose as it's dry as a nun's.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## praxis178

InCider said:


> Nottingham young man! Or champagne... but you'll need to add lactose as it's dry as a nun's.... :icon_cheers:



Not the lactose, nooooooo. :icon_vomit: <farts>

Just look for a low attenuating yeast, almost any will do, won't be as sweet, but still shouldn't be as dry as a nun's either.


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Nottingham young man! Or champagne... but you'll need to add lactose as it's dry as a nun's.... :icon_cheers:



Watch out Snow!!


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> Nottingham young man! Or champagne... but you'll need to add lactose as it's dry as a nun's.... :icon_cheers:




You must have different Nun's to the ones we have here in Bogan's Paradise?


----------



## InCider

This thread has gone OT enough lately, so I'll get it back on track.

Baa Bra will be making a guest appearance! :kooi:


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> Baa Bra will be making a guest appearance! :kooi:



Yay! :icon_chickcheers: 

Somewhere to keep my tofu log warm


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Yay! :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Somewhere to keep my tofu log warm



She's had more swords than the Three Musketeers.


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> She's had more swords than the Three Musketeers.



Yep she pretty loose


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Yep she pretty loose



Bring it on! :beerbang:


----------



## Batz

Chappo said:


> Yep she pretty loose




Oh yes she enjoys a good swap  









Batz


----------



## winkle

Oh, oh its those brewerhood bastards again!

View attachment 40971


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Oh, oh its those brewerhood bastards again!
> 
> View attachment 40971


----------



## QldKev




----------



## QldKev

Don't forget to join the group

FaceBook


----------



## Batz




----------



## QldKev

I'm getting my sun tan ready for the meeting....


----------



## QldKev

and I even found baabra


----------



## chappo1970

Don't even ask where I found this one lads... :huh:


----------



## roverfj1200

you hang in some strange places Chappo


----------



## chappo1970

roverfj1200 said:


> you hang in some strange places Chappo









Not really...  






But my taste in furniture is pretty phucked up... <_<


----------



## yardy

Chappo said:


>



thats a nice wooly jumper.


----------



## Shed101

Bloody hell... I had to go back about six pages to find this! 

Nice sheep by the way fellas.



bradsbrew said:


> 1. TidalPete .... Oriental Tuckerbox IPA or something similar
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Alt
> 9. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
> 10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. QldKev
> 18. Shed101 - *Three Threads Empfangschef*
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> [/color][/u][/b]
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Shed101 - Raw oats
> 
> 50g of oak chips soaking in 260ml of Coruba Rum will be added to a keg of Oatmeal Stout(chips'n'all). It will get to age for 2 and a bit months before being bottled for the swap.
> 
> 
> 
> :icon_chickcheers: Bring on the swap.
> 
> Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle

> 24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Now I for one don't believe that Chappo would brew a XXXX clone.
Who ever put that there should be ashamed of themselves.











We all know he's a Carlton Cold sort of bloke  .


----------



## jayandcath

I was thinking Emu export Winkle, why would you try and clone perfection anyway.



winkle said:


> Now I for one don't believe that Chappo would brew a XXXX clone.
> Who ever put that there should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know he's a Carlton Cold sort of bloke  .


----------



## TidalPete

> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Gavo.... Beer
> 7. AndrewQld - Dependent on date, Blue Cheese and Dark Strong Belgian Ale
> 8. DKS - Alt
> 9. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
> 10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 17. QldKev
> 18. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
> 19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> [/color][/u][/b]
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Shed101 - Raw oats



Updating my Swap beer. 
Brewday on Tuesday.

TP


----------



## winkle

Bloody time flies, I'd better get cracking and brew mine Pete.


----------



## scoundrel

mines half done, going into secondary tomorrow.

baa-bra has been sending me pics on the internet machine he's one for ya boys


heels and suspenderes are we lucky?


----------



## Batz

The pizza oven will be in full swing, so if your going to bring a pizza to cook could I ask you to :

1. Put it in a pizza box, this way they can all be stacked on top of each other in the fridge. The the cooked pizza then 
goes back in the box for serving, after that the
box in bin. Easy! 

2. Name on the box so you know your pizza.


You may have to order a pizza now so you have a pizza box :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Snow

Batz said:


> The pizza oven will be in full swing, so if your going to bring a pizza to cook could I ask you to :
> 
> 1. Put it in a pizza box, this way they can all be stacked on top of each other in the fridge. The the cooked pizza then
> goes back in the box for serving, after that the
> box in bin. Easy!
> 
> 2. Name on the box so you know your pizza.
> 
> 
> You may have to order a pizza now so you have a pizza box :lol:
> 
> Batz



Jesus! I didn't realise this was going to turn into a pizza pissing contest! :lol: 

I'll just bring some cheezels then. h34r: I'll make sure I put my name on the box  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## NickB

I'll just bring an empty Pizza box. Should be able to find one in a dumpster somewhere...


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> I'll just bring an empty Pizza box. Should be able to find one in a dumpster somewhere...




I'm sure someone will find a use for it




Batz


----------



## Shed101

I thought homebrewers would make their own pizza boxes, I was gonna knock something up out of an old pallet, sure i've got some out the back somewhere...







How big is this oven?


----------



## InCider




----------



## yardy

:huh:


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


>



Just found a new use for the old corny lid o ring.


----------



## bradsbrew

The Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout is in the keg with the rum and oak chips and will be left to rest at 18 deg until the day before swap. Next decision is whether each bottle should also recieve half a shot of coruba rum before filling with the CPBF.


----------



## AndrewQLD

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. 
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. QldKev
18. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats

I'm out of the case swap, not been brewing lately and won't be brewing again for a while so there is a spare spot in the swap now.
I do have a keg of Weizen for you Batz, hope you enjoy it. Looks like a few Curries in the making so Lisa and I will make a desert of some description, maybe a Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis.


----------



## Batz

> I do have a keg of Weizen for you Batz, hope you enjoy it.



I don't deserve your generosity Andrew.....really I don't.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> I don't deserve your generosity Andrew.....really I don't.
> 
> Batz



Being that nobody wants to deprive you of all the good stuff on the night Batz why not just give Andrew an empty keg in return & keep his excellent Weizen for your personal consumption? :super:  

TP


----------



## QldKev

Is the list 1..24 swappers are attend list?

I don't want to be a swapper

QldKev


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> Is the list 1..24 swappers are attend list?
> 
> I don't want to be a swapper
> 
> QldKev




The list is for swappers Kev, we really need a attending but not swapping list as well.
I guess if your not on the swap list but on the tucker list it works out the same.

Batz


----------



## QldKev

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Gavo.... Beer
7. 
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. 
18. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats

I'm out of the case swap, not been brewing lately and won't be brewing again for a while so there is a spare spot in the swap now.
I do have a keg of Weizen for you Batz, hope you enjoy it. Looks like a few Curries in the making so Lisa and I will make a desert of some description, maybe a Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis.

ok, moved myself to the food list


----------



## TidalPete

> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?



A keg of your best would be good Kev but time is running out.
I am partial to fried Strasbourg/Windsor sausage (with lots of white or black pudding) done on a barby so now might be your chance?  

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

AndrewQLD said:


> I'm out of the case swap,






QldKev said:


> I don't want to be a swapper
> 
> QldKev



OK, looks like the vote is for not adding the rum to the bottles. .......Looks like we are down to 21 swappers.


----------



## chappo1970

Well my transport is sorted out now... Just need to find 84 cats with full bladders for the xxxx bitter clone :icon_drool2:


----------



## QldKev

Chappo said:


> Well my transport is sorted out now... Just need to find 84 cats with full bladders for the xxxx bitter clone :icon_drool2:




mate, you must be on big money now, look at those fancy seat covers you got

QldKev


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Well my transport is sorted out now... Just need to find 84 cats with full bladders for the xxxx bitter clone :icon_drool2:



I think we have found who stole Yardies ride ons wheels.


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> Well my transport is sorted out now... Just need to find 84 cats with full bladders for the xxxx bitter clone :icon_drool2:



Well done with your sponser Chap Chap.  
Perhaps another sponsership with your local RPCPA will sort out enough native wildlife killers  /feral felines  or whatever they are to get your wheels rolling northwards?
What happened to the vdub mate?

TP


----------



## chappo1970

Vdub finally breathed life after bench testing the new motor TP... SWMBO has fallen in love with VW and won;t let me butcher it good. Ute was purely for shits and giggles as I know how much everyone love rat rods. @Qldkev yes the expensive mexican rug seat cover was a deft touch.

Can't wait for this one spending next weekend sorting out the mobile bar in tray... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. 
7. 
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. 
18. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats


Taking my name of the swap list ATM, usual busy time of the year and not sure what is happening.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## TidalPete

Another dropout!
To pinch someone's punchline at this stage of the game -----




One could be forgiven for thinking the swap was in Delhi & not just north of Caboolture. <_< 
Perhaps the very thought of consuming a* real *CIPA is turning all these knees to water? :angry: :lol: 

TP


----------



## stillscottish

How long does it take to brew????


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Chappo said:


> Vdub finally breathed life after bench testing the new motor TP... SWMBO has fallen in love with VW and won;t let me butcher it good. Ute was purely for shits and giggles as I know how much everyone love rat rods. @Qldkev yes the expensive mexican rug seat cover was a deft touch.
> 
> Can't wait for this one spending next weekend sorting out the mobile bar in tray... :icon_cheers:




don't forget too add a catwalk for the strippers .. 

cheers


----------



## Gavo

TidalPete said:


> Another dropout!
> To pinch someone's punchline at this stage of the game -----
> 
> View attachment 41205
> 
> 
> One could be forgiven for thinking the swap was in Delhi & not just north of Caboolture. <_<
> Perhaps the very thought of consuming a* real *CIPA is turning all these knees to water? :angry: :lol:
> 
> TP



Not a dropout Pete, just not swapping. Don't want to let the team down with my scedule.

Gavo.


----------



## Gavo

By the way Chappo, love the ute, makes me want one, or at least check out the 76 Landrover I have been offered. Got a mate out here who would love the work on the Dub also.

Gavo.


----------



## Batz

This is a Xmas Swap, beers if you have them.
Otherwise everyone attending is to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pisser in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small or large piece of Xmas attire.

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

I think Sean has already indicated which small peice of attire he will be wearing.


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> \The pressy value not to exceed $6.00,



Friggin' 'ell - $6! That's more than I spend on the missus (by about $7).

Looks like a trip to the tip shop will be needed


----------



## Batz

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. 
7. 
8. DKS - Alt
9. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
10. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
11. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
12. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
13. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
14. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
15.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
16. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
17. 
18. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
19. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
20.Savy - Something Battered fermented
21.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
22. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
23. Florian - Dortmunder Export
24. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
[/color][/u][/b]

Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats


_

All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire_


I have added a 'those attending but not in the swap' list.

Batz


----------



## scoundrel

heres an early xmas pressie then.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> This is a Xmas Swap, beers if you have them.
> Otherwise everyone attending is to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pisser in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small or large piece of Xmas attire.
> 
> Batz


I suppose that $6 worth of Chinese hops is _*streng verboten*_ (sorry -still getting over octoberfest).
Beers would be good, provided we stopped Chappo bringing well aged XXXX Gold


----------



## AndrewQLD

winkle said:


> I suppose that $6 worth of Chinese hops is _*streng verboten*_ (sorry -still getting over octoberfest).
> Beers would be good, provided we stopped Chappo bringing well aged XXXX Gold



Good idea winkle. How about everyone turn up with a bottle of craft beer wrapped up in chrissy paper.


----------



## scoundrel

would definatly stop the inevitable op-shopped VB glass being passed off as a xmas gift.


----------



## Batz

scoundrelrogue said:


> would definatly stop the inevitable op-shopped VB glass being passed off as a xmas gift.




I thought a bit of thought could make this a lot of fun. Don't get serious at the BatCave please ! $6.00.... now use your imaganation....................'the inevitable op-shopped VB glass' I'll have to think of something else I suppose.

Batz


----------



## QldKev

Batz said:


> I thought a bit of thought could make this a lot of fun. Don't get serious at the BatCave please ! $6.00.... now use your imaganation....................'the inevitable op-shopped VB glass' I'll have to think of something else I suppose.
> 
> Batz



I was thinking a pulsating toy running on batteries, are they $6 ?

QldKev


----------



## InCider

QldKev said:


> I was thinking a pulsating toy running on batteries, are they $6 ?
> 
> QldKev




If it gets used at a swap, you'd pick one up for less Kev!


----------



## QldKev

InCider said:


> If it gets used at a swap, you'd pick one up for less Kev!



I was told that is only if I swallow :icon_drool2: 

QldKev


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> I was thinking a pulsating toy running on batteries, are they $6 ?
> 
> QldKev




Now your thinking!


----------



## QldKev

That is it, I'm on the look out for a vibrator from the Good Sammy store

"No sir that is a coffee urn!"


QldKev


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> "No sir that is a coffee urn!"
> 
> 
> QldKev




Well that could be nice B) 


Batz


----------



## QldKev

As long as we filled the urn up with beezs :lol: 

QldKev


----------



## chappo1970

Batz said:


> Oh everyone to wear some small or large piece of Xmas attire.
> 
> Batz



Oh okay but you might like it


----------



## DKS

Chappo said:


> Oh okay but you might like it



He means as well as your pants you dirty, dirty man.


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> He means as well as your pants you dirty, dirty man.



He'll hide his behind a candy cane Daz.
Tin Tin Dark Xmas Ale is now chilling in the hood, bitchin' tomorrow.
Assisting brewer - S/R (well he did do some helpful stuff) :icon_cheers: 
I'd bet The Bat Cave is closed for business, everybody ATM.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> He'll hide his behind a candy cane Daz.
> Tin Tin Dark Xmas Ale is now chilling in the hood, bitchin' tomorrow.
> Assisting brewer - S/R (well he did do some helpful stuff) :icon_cheers:
> I'd bet The Bat Cave is closed for business, everybody ATM.




I can't wait!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> I can't wait!



Which one's you InCider ... the one in the yellow?


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> I'd bet The Bat Cave is closed for business, everybody ATM.




It is this morning Perry, we had another Kin Kin Gourmet Group meeting last night, a Moroccan night. I had no idea Moroccans drank so much ! 


Batz


----------



## QldKev

Shed101 said:


> Which one's you InCider ... the one in the yellow?



Can't be inCider, cause inCider never has a shirt on  

QldKev


----------



## Shed101

QldKev said:


> Can't be inCider, cause inCider never has a shirt on
> 
> QldKev



I can tell you are being rude, but can't decide if you're saying he's a blouse-wearer, a shirt-lifter or ... or ...



















a Right Said Fred?


----------



## winkle

OMG that is him!!

Not flooded in this time Batz?? Bloody wet here.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> OMG that is him!!
> 
> Not flooded in this time Batz?? Bloody wet here.




No not this time mate, nice rain but not enough to go over the road. That being said its still raining.
76mm since yesterday morning.

Batz





They still get a bit nervous at the pub when it rains though.


----------



## InCider

QldKev said:


> Can't be inCider, cause inCider never has a shirt on
> 
> QldKev






Shed101 said:


> I can tell you are being rude, but can't decide if you're saying he's a blouse-wearer, a shirt-lifter or ... or ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Right Said Fred?



Laugh now.. but just you wait until you taste my swap beer


----------



## Florian

Just bottled my Dortmunder for the swap. 
After 3 weeks of fermentation and 4 weeks of lagering it has now another 5 weeks to carb up and settle.
Bottled enough to enjoy a few tests along the way.


----------



## Batz

Florian said:


> Just bottled my Dortmunder for the swap.
> After 3 weeks of fermentation and 4 weeks of lagering it has now another 5 weeks to carb up and settle.
> Bottled enough to enjoy a few tests along the way.




If I get my shit together I maybe able to add my Oktoberfest to the swap.
I really should give the CFBF a work-out.

Batz


----------



## NickB

Gonna get me one of those CPBF's Batz, probably mount it to the collar of the chesty or go a ThirstyBoy removable option.

Back OT, no idea what beer I'll be swapping yet, just depends on stocks in 4 weeks time I suppose.... Will be bring a keg of something good I'm sure.... h34r:

Need any help on the day Batz? I'm keen to head over early if you do, and if you don't, I can come around an annoy you and Julie for a bit....?


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Need any help on the day Batz? I'm keen to head over early if you do, and if you don't, I can come around an annoy you and Julie for a bit....?



We should be OK Nick but feel free to come early, Pete always does  :lol: 

Would anyone like to volunteer to be the swap slut?.............. someone to be in charge of the bottle swapping :lol: After that who knows?

Batz


----------



## NickB

Oh, Pete's coming? I'm out then.....






h34r:






Will bring my 10c coins Pete


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
> 9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 10. Stillscottish - Old Jock's Crotch Squeezings
> 11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
> 17. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 20. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1. Batz
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Shed101 - Raw oats
> 
> 
> _
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire_




I will get my shit together ! Updated and I'm back in the swap list.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> We should be OK Nick but feel free to come early, Pete always does :lol:
> 
> Would anyone like to volunteer to be the swap slut?.............. someone to be in charge of the bottle swapping :lol: After that who knows?
> 
> Batz



I'll put my hand up Batz, anyone gets too fresh and they will have Mrs AndrewQLD to deal with though.

Andrew


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> I'll put my hand up Batz, anyone gets too fresh and they will have Mrs AndrewQLD to deal with though.
> 
> Andrew




Thanks Andrew, Pete has also offered so you two have the job.

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

WTF has happened to the Ipswich connection. Poor showing fellas. If its the travel your worried about contact Ross. With his 700% mark ups he'll be able to pick you up in his gold plated Hummer...................................Whats that, Ross isn't coming either........fckin sad sad.  h34r:


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> WTF has happened to the Ipswich connection. Poor showing fellas. If its the travel your worried about contact Ross. With his 700% mark ups he'll be able to pick you up in his gold plated Hummer...................................Whats that, Ross isn't coming either........fckin sad sad.  h34r:



Their loss not ours Brad 

 
and now in my capicity as an ahem, cough, cough, 


I would like to remind all swappers to add one extra bottle to their case as this will make things far easier for the poor bastards (Andrew & myself) charged with sorting out the swap bottles. Also, please also remember to put your swap number on each bottle cap with a black felt pen.
As you may or may not have noticed, my animations are working again at long last. 



TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Their loss not ours Brad
> 
> 
> and now in my capicity as an ahem, cough, cough,
> 
> 
> I would like to remind all swappers to add one extra bottle to their case as this will make things far easier for the poor bastards (Andrew & myself) charged with sorting out the swap bottles. Also, please also remember to put your swap number on each bottle cap with a black felt pen.
> As you may or may not have noticed, my animations are working again at long last.
> 
> 
> 
> TP




Swappers are down to 22 now and I don't know if I'm able to squeeze too many more bottles than that out of my keg.
I will do my best all the same Pete.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Swappers are down to 22 now and I don't know if I'm able to squeeze too many more bottles than that out of my keg.
> I will do my best all the same Pete.
> 
> Batz



I think that this should be taken into consideration for all future swaps Batz. It would only mean a slightly larger kettle volume. If you haven't brewed already & want to keg to use your CPBF add a extra bottle using natural carbonation. Too easy!
Was standard procedure once upon a time.

TP


----------



## bconnery

This has, in theory, been standard procedure for a while now. 
The trick is that it isn't an extra bottle though, just that you need as many bottles as there are swappers. 
This makes sorting easier. 
You end up with one of yours back is all...


----------



## Florian

Am happy to help you guys with sorting out the bottles, was too slow to raise my hand last night. I have a way in mind to make this an easy and quick task, so we can all spend more time on the important things.
Anyway, I bottled enough to bring a few extras.

Florian


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> I think that this should be taken into consideration for all future swaps Batz. It would only mean a slightly larger kettle volume. If you haven't brewed already & want to keg to use your CPBF add a extra bottle using natural carbonation. Too easy!
> Was standard procedure once upon a time.
> 
> TP




As this was brewed back in June for an October, Oktoberfest Pete, it was not a swap consideration.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> This has, in theory, been standard procedure for a while now.
> *The trick is that it isn't an extra bottle though, just that you need as many bottles as there are swappers. *This makes sorting easier. You end up with one of yours back is all...



I stand corrected Ben. It's been quite a while since I was involved in a swap.

tP


----------



## scoundrel

my batchs are always around 23 -24 litrs so extra bottle shouldn't be a problem. 
If your in a bit of trouble with the extra bottle why not throw the swap officials a botttle of something else that's good.

but with uncle chappos recent form it might not be needed h34r:


----------



## bconnery

TidalPete said:


> I stand corrected Ben. It's been quite a while since I was involved in a swap.
> 
> tP


All good Pete. 
It really does make the process a bit smoother...

Of course people drop out at the last minute and not every remembers to take out their bottle so the whole confusion begins again on swap day


----------



## stillscottish

Update - Brewed my contribution last night

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy 
7. DKS - Alt
8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
17. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats
Stillscottish - a forken knife




All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## winkle

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Xmas Ale ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
17. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone


Just modified mine slightly.
Heres an image of Chappos'.
View attachment 41406


----------



## Ross

bradsbrew said:


> WTF has happened to the Ipswich connection. Poor showing fellas. If its the travel your worried about contact Ross. With his 700% mark ups he'll be able to pick you up in his gold plated Hummer...................................Whats that, Ross isn't coming either........fckin sad sad.  h34r:




Hey Brad, i've never said I'm not coming, hope to be there with bells on - as haven't missed an xmas swap yet. 
I just don't like pulling out of something I've committed to & with work the way it is at the moment, writing a whole weekend off is pretty difficult - so won't know till much nearer the date.


cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Hey Brad, i've never said I'm not coming, hope to be there with bells on - as haven't missed an xmas swap yet.
> I just don't like pulling out of something I've committed to & with work the way it is at the moment, writing a whole weekend off is pretty difficult - so won't know till much nearer the date.
> 
> 
> cheers Ross




I'll save you a place to camp next to Pete Ross.

No, no don't thank me.

Batz


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> I'll save you a place to camp next to Pete Ross.
> 
> No, no don't thank me.
> 
> Batz




Sorry Pete doesn't seem to want that.





Batz


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> I just don't like pulling out of something I've committed to & with work the way it is at the moment, writing a whole weekend off is pretty difficult - so won't know till much nearer the date.
> 
> 
> cheers Ross




We hope you can make it Ross, I know Kin Kin is a bit out of the way for a Xmas swap but hell at least we got ourselves one! I did have this thing in November in the hope it would miss the family, work, clubs etc that host their Xmas parties.
I for one realize what work commitments can do to brewing festivities.

The Batcave is ready and waiting !




Just watch out for Jed as you come through town guys. 

Batz


----------



## winkle

Looks like them boys already gotta liking for Bribies' Malt Licker.


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Sorry Pete doesn't seem to want that.
> 
> View attachment 41408
> 
> 
> Batz



He tried to crawl into my bunk in the early AM last time he was at the Batcave but Banjo soon gave him short shift.



TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> He tried to crawl into my bunk in the early AM last time he was at the Batcave but Banjo soon gave him short shift.
> 
> 
> 
> TP







He has been known to have a sniff here and there.

Batz


----------



## Shed101

Ross said:


> writing a whole weekend off is pretty difficult



Oh, I wasn't even gonna stop the engine, just drop off my half-fermented slops, pick up the good shit (i'll chuck the cider out the window in Pomona - gotta be plenty of kids there who'll want it) and GTFU of Dodge... or Kin Kin, rather.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

stillscottish said:


> Update - Brewed my contribution last night
> 
> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
> 9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
> 17. Screwtop - Cranky old Cnut Bitter
> 18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 20. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1. Batz ???????
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus WHO PUT MY ******* GOAT CURRY IN BREAKFAST FOOD
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Shed101 - Raw oats
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire




Just an update, I probably wont be able to make it now. Work and Family commitments....(quite pissed off actually, it wouldve been the first time i have been out in a while <_< )


----------



## bradsbrew

Just tasted my swap beer thats been in the kegerator for a while now. Probably one the best stout I have made, the oak and coruba in the background are awesome and the shitload of roast and black malt are mellowing out quite well. I just hope my poor CPBF skills dont stuff the swap beers. But I will force myself to practise my CPBFing and drink the practise bottles regularly, all for the brewerhood.............the things I do.

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Update 



> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
> 9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
> 17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
> 18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 20. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1. Batz ???????
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Shed101 - Raw oats
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire



Screwy


----------



## fasty73

Chappo said:


> You must have different Nun's to the ones we have here in Bogan's Paradise?


I WANT ONE OF THOSE!!!!


----------



## TidalPete

Concerned locals shelled out for recent improvements to a Kin Kin Road opposite the Batcave driveway.



Possum.


----------



## fasty73

Let me guess, thats in New Zealand??


----------



## Batz

And this one Pete.




Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> And this one Pete.
> 
> 
> 
> Batz







TP


----------



## scoundrel

i foresee a few of these the morning after.....


----------



## Shed101

Could be a little bit of this, too:


----------



## Batz

This?




Batz


----------



## Shed101

Will there be prizes for the best ...


----------



## winkle

Looks like Scruffy's sauce claims another victim.


----------



## Batz

> Looks like Scruffy's sauce claims another victim.



I hope that's not in my dam <_< 

Batz


----------



## winkle

My contribution to the swap looked like it was stalling around 1.020 which is what I'd been aiming for, but with the recent rise in temp the W3522 had a sudden burst of misguided enthusiasm and got down to 1.014 :blink: .
Best consumed around Christmas for this one then, to give it time to mellow the alcohol and intergrate flavours. Tastes good at sampling tho...

Edit: oh yeah - I'm bottle conditioning this sucker as well.


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I hope that's not in my dam <_<
> 
> Batz
> 
> View attachment 41501




Batz, I'm coming up to confiscate your unauthorised dam.


----------



## InCider

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. 
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5.
6.
7.
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper



All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## NickB

Soft Sean, Soft as.....


----------



## NickB

Soft Sean, Soft as.....


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Batz, I'm coming up to confiscate your unauthorised dam.




The Batz dam is only small Shaun but in the middle of paradise, and running over ATM.





Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> The Batz dam is only small Shaun but in the middle of paradise, and running over ATM.
> View attachment 41534
> 
> 
> Batz



I'm going to fish for eels using a live NickB for bait






DISCLAIMER
*Caution model used in the above photograph may not be the real grain fed NickB


----------



## winkle

I just knew that Nick would end up growing two heads, living up in them there hills  .

But - yeah, soft as Sean.....


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> I just knew that Nick would end up growing two heads, living up in them there hills  .
> 
> But - yeah, soft as Sean.....





Yes I am.... but I do look a bit like Bradsbrew... _'Hello Boys!'_


----------



## NickB

My (man)boobs are much bigger during wet t-shirt comps.


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> My (man)boobs are much bigger during wet t-shirt comps.



I reckon I might be a big 'bigger' when i see that too :lol:


----------



## Batz




----------



## winkle

Sorry to go back On Topic boys.
We've now got 20 in the swap (OK - 21 if you include Chap Chap), so I'll bottle up 22 in PET and the rest in brown glass IEDS.

Now back to the turkey slapping.....


----------



## NickB




----------



## Shed101

This is great news - I get more of my own beer to myself  

During the first tasting of my brew at the weekend a visiting pom was so impressed he said he's gonna take up homebrewing (though that could've meant he thought mine was shit and he wants to prove he can do better).


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Yes I am.... but I do look a bit like Bradsbrew... _'Hello Boys!'_



Incider stop picking on cousin Carson. He's the family plumber.....................?????????????????????


----------



## Screwtop

Shed101 said:


> This is great news - I get more of my own beer to myself
> 
> During the first tasting of my brew at the weekend a visiting pom was so impressed he said he's gonna take up homebrewing (though that could've meant he thought mine was shit and he wants to prove he can do better).




Mmmmmmmmm, even after using stinky egg fart Burton Yeast mine is tasting pretty good now that it has conditioned :icon_chickcheers: 

Screwy


----------



## bradsbrew

Sad to see your out of the swap ya big poof. But I get to go and test another pint of the rummy stout.


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> Sad to see your out of the swap ya big poof. But I get to go and test another pint of the rummy stout.








Who's out ?


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> View attachment 41536
> 
> 
> Who's out ?



Ciderman............although he's never really been in :huh: . Actually I'm glad hes finally stopped threatening me with his cider


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Sad to see your out of the swap ya big poof. But I get to go and test another pint of the rummy stout.



I must be the shitest and laziest brewer around  Bringing ciders.


----------



## Shed101

Screwtop said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, even after using stinky egg fart Burton Yeast mine is tasting pretty good now that it has conditioned :icon_chickcheers:



No, i'm not wasting that on anyone :icon_cheers: 

(though it's ready to chill tomorrow)


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> I must be the shitest and laziest brewer around  Bringing ciders.



If you ever need a thingy, you can pop 'round and borrow mine if you like ...


----------



## bradsbrew

Shed101 said:


> If you ever need a thingy, you can pop 'round and borrow mine if you like ...



Oh dear.............man you are in trouble............NEVER OFFER YOUR THINGY TO INCIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> Oh dear.............man you are in trouble............NEVER OFFER YOUR THINGY TO INCIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batz

> Super Alpha is a lovely hop. It's got a smooth but firm, slightly resiny, bitterness. Used later in the boil I find it to have a slight almost passionfruit hint with a resiny punch. I love using it late in APA/IPAs, in conjunction with more aromatic varieties, to 'firm up' that late hop hit.



Another here


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> If you ever need a thingy, you can pop 'round and borrow mine if you like ...




Mrs InCider wants me to be 'exclusive'....


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Mrs InCider wants me to be 'exclusive'....


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> Mrs InCider wants me to be 'exclusive'....



That's sooooo hypocritical :blink:


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Another here
> 
> View attachment 41540





> just be carefull if you have to completley different beers on tap like one stinky APA and one delicate kolsch that the aroma of the APA may get into the other keg.



Can we have another for this one please Batz?

Screwy


----------



## Shed101

where on earth are you getting this from?

... this bloke's clearly never 'enjoyed' the dregs of a bottle of Newcy Broon that's been used as an ashtray!


----------



## Shed101

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. 2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Slow-cooked barley-based chaos, Screwy's TTLL, Landsbo-rauch
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats
Stillscottish - a forken knife




All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## Batz

> just be carefull if you have to completley different beers on tap like one stinky APA and one delicate kolsch that the aroma of the APA may get into the other keg.








Screwtop said:


> Can we have another for this one please Batz?
> 
> Screwy




A clear candidate Mike ! 





Batz


----------



## Shed101

Apparently someone's got their knickers in a twist because I posted an old version with their lame little self still included! (No names needed).



Shed101 said:


> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
> 9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
> 17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
> 18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 20. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1. 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4. Insider
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> Shed101 - Slow-cooked barley-based chaos, Screwy's TTLL, Landsbo-rauch
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Shed101 - Raw oats
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## InCider




----------



## Screwtop

> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
> 9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
> 15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
> 17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Empfangschef
> 18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 20. InCider - Sock Tucking Cork Sorking Cider. Sans lactose - don't want to make Snow any more sick in the morning.
> 21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1. 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4. Insider
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> Shed101 - Slow-cooked barley-based chaos, Screwy's TTLL, Landsbo-rauch
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Shed101 - Raw oats
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## winkle

Finally finished bottling, yay! 
It should be 9.5% by swap time  .
To celebrate I'm having a pint of Dubbel whilst watching Kung Fu Hustle and prepare for a big day at work tomorrow (what could possibly go wrong) :icon_cheers:


----------



## fasty73

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14.Lilo - Something Beery methinks
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. 
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6.
7.
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???


----------



## bradsbrew

Well there goes my conspiracy theory......Chappo and Fasty in the same place, means they aint the same... B)


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> Well there goes my conspiracy theory......Chappo and Fasty in the same place, means they aint the same... B)



Perhaps neither will turn up ?

Batz


----------



## yardy

chappo won't front


----------



## NickB

Batz said:


> Perhaps neither will turn up ?
> 
> Batz



I'll start the sweep - $5 on this one, and $10 on Chappo not even calling h34r:


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> I'll start the sweep - $5 on this one, and $10 on Chappo not even calling h34r:




Not betting odds there Nick


Batz


----------



## np1962

NickB said:


> I'll start the sweep - $5 on this one, and $10 on Chappo not even calling h34r:


Reckon that tenner's pretty safe :icon_cheers: 
Seriously, I hope Chappo hasn't met with foul play. h34r:


----------



## fasty73

Without going through the 19 pages. What is the date and address?


----------



## Batz

fasty73 said:


> Without going through the 19 pages. What is the date and address?




Try going to post one, just one click.

Then sometimes the title of the thread gives it away



> Queensland Xmas Swap 2010 @ the BatCave, November 13th



Batz


----------



## InCider

NigeP62 said:


> Reckon that tenner's pretty safe :icon_cheers:
> Seriously, I hope Chappo hasn't met with foul play. h34r:



When he's not shaggin' sheep, he's in the henhouse


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Try going to post one, just one click.




I went all the way to the first post to see that it is in the thread title!  



> Queensland Xmas Swap 2010 @ the BatCave, November 13th


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> When he's not shaggin' sheep, he's in the henhouse




You leave my chooks alone, it was 3 weeks before they came back on the lay after last time.

Batz


----------



## Batz

> I went all the way to the first post to see that it is in the thread title!


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> You leave my chooks alone, it was 3 weeks before they came back on the lay after last time.
> 
> Batz




They made up for the laying on the night Batz - randy little feathered feckers in Kin Kin!


----------



## Screwtop

If ya miss Batz gate don't enter the last one on the road.


----------



## Lilo

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. 
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???


----------



## Lilo

Weak as piss.... Pun intended


----------



## InCider

Lilo said:


> Weak as piss.... Pun intended



Hey Lyle, how's The Tetanus Bar coming along? got pics?


----------



## Batz

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Thomas J. Dortmund-ish (13.5% rye, lager)
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. 
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.??? 



All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## praxis178

Batz said:


> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8.
> 9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 14
> 15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
> 17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
> 18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
> 19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 20.
> 21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1. Batz ???????
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4. InCider
> 5. Fasty73??
> 6..Lilo
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Shed101 - Raw oats
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> InCider - toilet paper
> Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
> 
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire



Can't make it, as I'm headed back to uni in the new year I have some bridging courses to do..... Not really an excuse just the way it is.


----------



## Batz

Thomas J. said:


> Can't make it, as I'm headed back to uni in the new year I have some bridging courses to do..... Not really an excuse just the way it is.




Bad Luck Thomas I was looking forward to a beer with you.


Batz


----------



## NickB

Oh well, Shame you can't make it Thomas, however it's looking more and more likely that I'll actually have enough beer to actually swap now 

I'm still going, so It'll likely just be you and me Batz


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> I'm still going, so It'll likely just be you and me Batz




Don't forget Pete !


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> I must be the shitest and laziest brewer around


No that'd be me.... laziest for sure...


----------



## bonj

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. 
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16. Shed101 - Three Threads Empfangschef
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. 
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
Shed101 - Barley-based chaos
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Shed101 - Raw oats
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.??? 



All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire 



_edit: removed quote tags_


----------



## Shed101

It's getting close to the swap date now, so I need to start getting organised.

Batz - looks like you've got a bit of space there, will there be room to park my rig?

... and room for the engines to graze?

We'll pay you back with all the manure you need.


----------



## AndrewQLD

I've got the music sorted. Anyone else bringing their recorder?


----------



## QldKev

I've got the music sorted. 





I'll have to give that recorder girl something else to blow...


QldKev


----------



## Shed101

QldKev said:


> I've got the music sorted.
> 
> View attachment 41563
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give that recorder girl something else to blow...
> 
> 
> QldKev



Yeah ... i'm sure someone said you had a penny whistle.


----------



## Lilo

InCider said:


> Hey Lyle, how's The Tetanus Bar coming along? got pics?



I'll bring picies up..


Swap em for some of your swamp juice


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> I've got the music sorted. Anyone else bringing their recorder?




can i get you to burn that to CD for me Andrew ? I'm a big fan of Svetlanas pucker.


----------



## stillscottish

Shed101 said:


> Yeah ... i'm sure someone said you had a penny whistle.



I heard Piccolo


----------



## AndrewQLD

yardy said:


> can i get you to burn that to CD for me Andrew ? I'm a big fan of Svetlanas pucker.



Sure mate, definitely a classic, and such soothing tunes as well.
Kevs option for music is the go, he's going to look great in that kit.




Andrew


----------



## Shed101

stillscottish said:


> I heard Piccolo



Sure it isn't a Grass Whistle?


----------



## stillscottish

Silly me. I was expecting something that looked like a pen!s


----------



## Batz




----------



## Shed101

On a more serious note...

Batz, 

Real sorry about this as i'm sure you were really looking forward to meeting me, but it turns out i've double-booked ...

There's a family wedding on the same bloody day! 

It's my Couster's 2nd wedding (she got rid of the last one). I'm related to her twice so I can't Chappo out really can I? 




... I suppose there could be a way around it. If you've got the space, we could have the wedding up at yours.

There all lovely people, well presented as you can see from the photo of the last wedding, and they'd probably bring most of their own food and stuff and tin cans for the car and that.


----------



## TidalPete

Dropping like 


TP


----------



## QldKev

AndrewQLD said:


> Sure mate, definitely a classic, and such soothing tunes as well.
> Kevs option for music is the go, he's going to look great in that kit.
> 
> View attachment 41571
> 
> 
> Andrew



Wait until you see where i blow the trumpet from

QldKev


----------



## Shed101

Is that the same place you shoot fireworks from?


----------



## Batz

Updated


Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. 
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16.
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. 
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.??? 



All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## winkle

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8.
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong Xmas Ale 9.5%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16.
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20.
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone

Gee I hope my beer is a good'n, looks like I'll be drinking a fair bit of it


----------



## stillscottish

+1

FFS people. Try and make a bit of an effort. I've taken 2 days A/L to be sure of being there.

Campbell
stepping down from sanctimonious soapbox B)


----------



## Batz

stillscottish said:


> +1
> 
> FFS people. Try and make a bit of an effort. I've taken 2 days A/L to be sure of being there.
> 
> Campbell
> stepping down from sanctimonious soapbox B)




Just a mob of namby pamby, girls blouse, tea cosy, la la boys !!





Batz


----------



## winkle

View attachment 41606


----------



## Snow

Bottling my swap beer this weekend. I'll be there! I'll be there!

:kooi: 

:icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## TidalPete

No complaints from me! 
Printing my labels a day or so before the swap when the depleted list is finalised & saving a bucket load of time & ink. 

TP


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> *Sure mate, definitely a classic, and such soothing tunes as well.
> 
> Kevs option for music is the go, he's going to look great in that kit.
> 
> Andrew*



thanks cobber, btw, didn't Svetlana release an Album in '96 called 'Skin Flute Magic' ?

on another note, I saw Kev outside IGA dressed like that the other day, that's his normal going out clobber i reckon.

Dave


----------



## Shed101

Well, would you believe it ... 

Just had a call from the cops. They've busted my Bruncle, and they won't bail him, so looks like the wedding's off. Unless my Couster can find a replacement in time, which I doubt.






Looks like i'm back in again.


----------



## Shed101

Updated


Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Shed101 - dark brown 'n slightly fizzy ... and some beer.
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
14
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16.
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Something Battered fermented
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20. 
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Shed101 - slowcooked barley magic

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.??? 
Shed101 - raw oats



All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6,000, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts. Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire, but not a full xmas tree


----------



## Snow

Squire is your Bruncle?!?  

It's a small world in the AHB community :lol: 



Shed101 said:


> Well, would you believe it ...
> 
> Just had a call from the cops. They've busted my Bruncle, and they won't bail him, so looks like the wedding's off. Unless my Couster can find a replacement in time, which I doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like i'm back in again.


----------



## Shed101

Snow said:


> It's a small world in the AHB community :lol:



Not as small as my family gene pool :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

Snow said:


> Squire is your Bruncle?!?
> 
> It's a small world in the AHB community :lol:



Beat me to it Snow. :lol: 
Go for a shower & you miss out on all the fun. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> Go for a shower & you miss out on all the fun. :icon_cheers:


Speak for yourself, Pete!


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Speak for yourself, Pete!


Ohhhhhh! Isn't that just what I need right now? :icon_drool2: 
22 sleeps to go Bonj, still not a confirmed starter & still not showing the world that you're in charge.  :beer: 

TP


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> Ohhhhhh! Isn't that just what I need right now? :icon_drool2:
> 22 sleeps to go Bonj, still not a confirmed starter & still not showing the world that you're in charge.  :beer:
> 
> TP


One step at a time, Pete me old mate... SWMBO doesn't care... just gotta make sure I don't write myself off at ANHC, and with young kids, it's just prudent to leave it 'til the last minute or the little buggers will do something stupid and ruin your plans  

Little miss 6 year old is the resident Minister in this house, at least she thinks she is... Are all girls bossy at this age?


----------



## DKS

Stop it you blokes, you bunch of cheap sluts, your irritating my man glans and there's not enough KY to keep everyone happy.

The day is neigh and I'd just like to help with the extras and contribute to the event . 
The Aussie flag will be raised at my camp (like it or not.)Apart from that, food and date loaf etc seems catered for.
I could supply coffee sugar milk etc for morning after or willing to help out with other stuff where required,gift for Mrs Batz perhaps?
Let me know Batz. Anything needed?
Daz 
Batz----- Alt seems to have come up OK( as to previous PMs)


----------



## bradsbrew

Bonj said:


> Speak for yourself, Pete!



So who else has there eyes on that little stream of water coming from her snatch.........................speaking of showers


----------



## Shed101

bradsbrew said:


> So who else has there eyes on that little stream of water coming from her snatch.........................speaking of showers



I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about h34r:


----------



## Screwtop

Bonj said:


> Speak for yourself, Pete!




Hmmmmmm! Yes...............think I can see my place from here.....................


----------



## bradsbrew

Screwtop said:


> Hmmmmmm! Yes...............think I can see my place from here.....................



Sorry Mike that place is taken..........................ah but will more than likely be vacant sooner than wanted/expected but may need a clean.


----------



## Screwtop

bradsbrew said:


> Sorry Mike that place is taken..........................ah but will more than likely be vacant sooner than wanted/expected but may need a clean.




That's just sick!!!


----------



## bradsbrew

Screwtop said:


> That's just sick!!!



Yep...Totally sick :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

Lilo said:


> I'll bring picies up..
> 
> 
> Swap em for some of your swamp juice



Done. Hangovers serviced and installed.




stillscottish said:


> +1
> 
> FFS people. Try and make a bit of an effort. I've taken 2 days A/L to be sure of being there.
> 
> Campbell
> stepping down from sanctimonious soapbox B)



And that's just for the recovery! 




Shed101 said:


> Not as small as my family gene pool :lol:



That's the shallow end with no lifeguards! :beerbang:


----------



## sav

Batz said:


> Updated
> 
> 
> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8.
> 9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 13. Snow - Imperial Belgian coffee oatmeal chocolate vanilla acerola labrador piss.
> 14
> 15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 16.
> 17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
> 18.Savy - Savys lanlord
> 19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 20.
> 21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Reserve swap list.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1. Batz ???????
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4. InCider
> 5. Fasty73??
> 6..Lilo
> 7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
> 8.
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> _wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> _wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> InCider - toilet paper
> Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
> 
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## Snow

Updated


Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8.
9. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
10. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
11. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
12. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14
15. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
16.
17. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
18.Savy - Savys lanlord
19.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
20.
21. Florian - Dortmunder Export
22. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Reserve swap list.

1.
2.
3.

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
_wallace_ - honey & soy chicken wings
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Snow - Ummm... something yummy

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
_wallace_ - gonna say tomatoes, but now i will say a tonne of baked beans (by the time they kick in, everyone would have gone home or over stayed thier welcome..... laugh.gif
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms << Batz, do you need another BBQ? I have the mobile one I've brought to Sqyres a few times.>>



All those attending are to bring a small Xmas pressy, wrapped to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## Batz

Updated once again, looking good brewers :icon_chickcheers: 



_Those in the swap_
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
13. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



_Those Attending but not part of the swap_
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Snow - Ummm... something yummy

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms << Batz, do you need another BBQ? I have the mobile one I've brought to Sqyres a few times.>>



All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire --------------------


----------



## winkle

Now the number on my bottles is wrong, oh the humanity.


----------



## NickB

Yep, me wants me 13 back.......


----------



## daemon

NickB said:


> Yep, me wants me 13 back.......


Well, you may be in luck..... 

I've recently changed jobs which means changing location as well so my chances of brewing in the next few weeks is slim to nil 
I've finally sold our current house as well as signing a contract this week on a new place so there's a lot going on! Not sure I'll have enough time to attend just yet (LOTS of packing to do). 

_Those in the swap
_1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
13. <<<<<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>>
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



_Those Attending but not part of the swap_
1. Batz ???????
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath


Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Snow - Ummm... something yummy

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms << Batz, do you need another BBQ? I have the mobile one I've brought to Sqyres a few times.>>


----------



## Batz

http://tinyurl.com/28dcc64


:lol: Batz


----------



## scoundrel

hey batz how long does it take for a pizza to go through the pizza oven (im assuming its one of those conveyer belt jobbies) i figure ill just throw the scollops through that. they'll still be on a shell anyway.


----------



## Batz

scoundrelrogue said:


> (im assuming its one of those conveyer belt jobbies)












Not from round here are ya boy ?

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

scoundrelrogue said:


> hey batz how long does it take for a pizza to go through the pizza oven (im assuming its one of those conveyer belt jobbies) i figure ill just throw the scollops through that. they'll still be on a shell anyway.






Batz said:


> View attachment 41633
> 
> 
> 
> Not from round here are ya boy ?
> 
> Batz









We'll have em cooked on the Barbie while you're chopin the wood for the pizza oven


----------



## TidalPete

My first bottle swap for years without much return for the effort.  18 FFS!


Can recall swap wannabe's queueing up in the hope that someone would pull out of the *30 *(glass) bottle swap at Christmas Case swaps years ago. And now we have a bunch of fairies too frightened to bottle & swap in glass & too frightened to even put their bloody name down even when it's plastic. You all know who you are & your collective names start with a big *W*.
A lot of Qld brewers  brewers in Qld should take a good look at themselves & by that I don't mean the usual morning naked checkout in front of the mirror. What a mob of *W*'s


TP


----------



## bonj

Yep... berate and alienate them.... that'll get them back on side...


----------



## Batz

scoundrelrogue said:


> hey batz how long does it take for a pizza to go through the pizza oven (im assuming its one of those conveyer belt jobbies) i figure ill just throw the scollops through that. they'll still be on a shell anyway.




It's a bit like Pete, oldie but a goodie.




Batz


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> My first bottle swap for years without much return for the effort.  18 FFS!
> 
> 
> Can recall swap wannabe's queueing up in the hope that someone would pull out of the *30 *(glass) bottle swap at Christmas Case swaps years ago. And now we have a bunch of fairies too frightened to bottle & swap in glass & too frightened to even put their bloody name down even when it's plastic. You all know who you are & your collective names start with a big *W*.
> A lot of Qld brewers  brewers in Qld should take a good look at themselves & by that I don't mean the usual morning naked checkout in front of the mirror. What a mob of *W*'s
> 
> 
> TP




A truly piss poor effort I agree Pete, and we all know Chappo won't turn up with his contribution. What's has happened to the Brewerhood ?


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Yep... berate and alienate them.... that'll get them back on side...



I like to think we get on Bonj :beer: but I am not one of your politically correct pricks. I tell it as I see with* NO FEAR* & I would like to remind the so-called *Brewerhood* (what a joke) that this is supposed to be the Brewerhood's Christmas Case & so where are they???. Pretty sad is it not?
Big apologies Batz for perhaps upsetting the applecart. Quite willing to withdraw my attendance from your Excellent Swap if need be?

TP


----------



## yardy

the excrements going to contact the rotating oscillator now.


----------



## Shed101

Chillax, Pete ... you know InCider will want you even more if you're angry.






Batz said:


> Updated once again, looking good brewers :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> 
> _Those in the swap_
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 12. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
> 13. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
> 15.Savy - Savys lanlord
> 16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
> 19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> _Those Attending but not part of the swap_
> 1.
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4. InCider
> 5. Fasty73??
> 6..Lilo
> 7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
> 8.Insider
> 9.Jayandcath
> 
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Snow - Ummm... something yummy
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> InCider - toilet paper
> Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
> Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms << Batz, do you need another BBQ? I have the mobile one I've brought to Sqyres a few times.>>
> 
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire --------------------


----------



## AndrewQLD

Take a chill pill Pete old mate and I'll see if I can dig up a bottle from the back of the shed to fill up your crate.
Sadly mate I'm not brewing ATM and haven't been for quite a few months now so I can't offer anything for the swap, hence why I had to dip out of the swap, but I'd still like to catch up with all my old brew pals.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## scoundrel

Batz said:


> It's a bit like Pete, oldie but a goodie.
> 
> View attachment 41635
> 
> 
> Batz


good
im a ctually used to using them, i was just going to steam them in a camp oven, tried that this arvo didn't turn out to what i wanted, wood burning pizza oven it is :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> I like to think we get on Bonj :beer: but I am not one of your politically correct pricks. I tell it as I see with* NO FEAR* & I would like to remind the so-called *Brewerhood* (what a joke) that this is supposed to be the Brewerhood's Christmas Case & so where are they???. Pretty sad is it not?
> Big apologies Batz for perhaps upsetting the applecart. Quite willing to withdraw my attendance from your Excellent Swap if need be?
> 
> TP







It's all down hill from here :lol:


----------



## Batz

scoundrelrogue said:


> good
> im a ctually used to using them, i was just going to steam them in a camp oven, tried that this arvo didn't turn out to what i wanted, wood burning pizza oven it is :icon_drool2:




Rather you keep the wood out of there :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

scoundrelrogue said:


> good
> im a ctually used to using them, i was just going to steam them in a camp oven, tried that this arvo didn't turn out to what i wanted, wood burning pizza oven it is :icon_drool2:




Opps, now I've done it.  Have another look at the pic mate, see the two dials............................ they got lectrikity in them thar hills :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Opps, now I've done it.  Have another look at the pic mate, see the two dials............................ they got lectrikity in them thar hills :lol:
> 
> Screwy




We have too ! Ma don't have to wind the gramyphone no more.


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> Take a chill pill Pete old mate and I'll see if I can dig up a bottle from the back of the shed to fill up your crate.
> Sadly mate I'm not brewing ATM and haven't been for quite a few months now so I can't offer anything for the swap, hence why I had to dip out of the swap, but I'd still like to catch up with all my old brew pals.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



No worries Andrew & sorry to hear you haven't brewed lately. You can tell me all the sad news at the swap. :beer: 
I've a few Yellow Peril's to spare so one will have your name on it one way or the other mate.
You Bundy blokes are tried & true. It's those bloody (collective) Brisso's who need their heads read. h34r: 

Chill Pill? Wot's that? :blink: 

TP


Edited by TidalPete @ 9.40 PM


----------



## AndrewQLD

TidalPete said:


> Chill Pill? Wot's that? :blink:
> 
> TP






I usually take two with a nice lie down mate  .

looking forward to having a chat.


----------



## scoundrel

Ill be buggered! you has eletricity? here i was thinking you guys out there still burned cowshit to power the street lights!  

so i don't need to go get vaccianted against to plague? and there's no chance ill be sent down a mine or up someones chimmey (i can hear incider getting excited from here) :unsure:


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> View attachment 41652
> 
> 
> I usually take two with a nice lie down mate  .
> 
> looking forward to having a chat.



:lol: 

TP


----------



## bonj

LOL Pete.... nothing to do with political correctness. I'm one of the first to tell someone to HTFU when it's warranted... I was just commenting on your (lack of) leadership skills! 

Does the Brewerhood Charter not say: 



> The Brewerhood Code
> 
> Chapter I
> General rulings
> 
> The Brewerhood brothers has no legally recognized entity. We are a dynamic, pragmatic group of brewers with the aim of getting together regularly.
> 
> The brothers operate in QLD and all brewers from other states are encouraged to visit our gatherings, as we will surely arrive at yours!
> 
> Chapter II
> Brothers
> 
> 
> Brewers who want to become a brother, join the email list at: http://bigfathooker.com/mailman/listinfo/b...igfathooker.com and welcome to the brotherhood.
> 
> The brothers take part in brothers activities as they are available. *We have employment and family commitments, so hosting and attendance are at your discretion.* All members input is used to decide of event matters, and all decisions will be made in the best interests of the majority of members.


----------



## InCider

I've got the band all sorted Batz... they don't use too much electrikkety.
Don't tell Pete they're from Northern NSW, or he'll stop them coming over the border like last year. h34r:


----------



## Batz

Them boys look good Incider !


----------



## Snow

FFS guys, can we go back to the original numbering please? I was 13 and have labeled my bottles as such. These was no need to change it all.

- SNow


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> FFS guys, can we go back to the original numbering please? I was 13 and have labeled my bottles as such. These was no need to change it all.
> 
> - SNow




Easy fix Snow

Updated once again, looking good brewers 



Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Snow - Ummm... something yummy

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms << Batz, do you need another BBQ? I have the mobile one I've brought to Sqyres a few times.>>



All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire --------------------

--------------------


----------



## sav

Are we going all PET batz

sav


----------



## Batz

sav said:


> Are we going all PET batz
> 
> sav




Yes swap rules are PET bottles, we did have a near bad accident one year.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> I was just commenting on your (lack of) leadership skills!



I think you mean tact Bonj  



> pragmatic group of brewers with the aim of getting together regularly.



Maybe a case of practise what you preach then?

TP


----------



## Snow

Awesome - so now we have 19 swappers? Assuming Chappo is a man of his word... :unsure: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## TidalPete

Snow said:


> Awesome - so now we have 19 swappers? Assuming Chappo is a man of his word... :unsure:
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Looks that way Snow but no harm in bottling up a couple of spares?

TP


----------



## Snow

TidalPete said:


> Looks that way Snow but no harm in bottling up a couple of spares?
> 
> TP


oh yeah I'll be bringing along a few spares - if they aren't needed, then they'll just be offered around on the night or left in Batz' fridge as a nice surprise. h34r: It's only 50% wheat, Batz - you won't notice it...honest  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle

Snow said:


> oh yeah I'll be bringing along a few spares - if they aren't needed, then they'll just be offered around on the night or left in Batz' fridge as a nice surprise. h34r: It's only 50% wheat, Batz - you won't notice it...honest
> 
> Cheers - Snow



I think Batz is still recovering from the swig of Gose he had at my place  .


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> I think Batz is still recovering from the swig of Gose he had at my place  .




I can walk unaided again now Perry, and the hair is growing back slowly. 

Batz


----------



## paulwolf350

Snow said:


> Awesome - so now we have 19 swappers? Assuming Chappo is a man of his word... :unsure:
> 
> Cheers - Snow




pffft, trust me Chappo? Not coming to visit Wolfman, not coming to ANHC, i wouldnt!


he probably has to work or something!


Paul

(ps he is a demon for motorcycle recovery though)


----------



## yardy

paulwolf350 said:


> pffft, trust me Chappo? Not coming to visit Wolfman, not coming to ANHC, i wouldnt!
> 
> 
> he probably has to work or something!
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> (ps he is a demon for motorcycle recovery though)




:icon_offtopic: where the bloody hell have you been cobber ?


----------



## paulwolf350

yeah i know, still here mate, just been off AHB, when I can brew like the experts I might come back

mobile "PM ME" if you need me

had a mid life crisis i june, should be alll good now

going to ANHC then back brewing at home, hiatus over

Paul


----------



## DKS

Any chance we might see you at the Bat cave Paul?
Daz


----------



## Batz

paulwolf350 said:


> I badly need a Brewerhood Swap !
> Paul




I agree with you Paul, see you here then?

Batz


----------



## paulwolf350

DKS said:


> Any chance we might see you at the Bat cave Paul?
> Daz




good chance mate, but see how go after ANHC. work will be known by then. shutdowns :blink: 



Paul


----------



## yardy

paulwolf350 said:


> work will be known by then. shutdowns :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



nothing wrong with the shuts mate :icon_cheers: 

i can get you a crank if you're looking.

Dave

apologies for the OT..


----------



## Shed101

yardy said:


> apologies for the OT..



 What?

You mean there's a topic in here somewhere?


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz have you got a cut off date for swappers to include themselves in the swap. I will be using the CPBF this coming weekend to fil the swap bottles preetty sure I've got it sorted now that I have an assisstant B) ( I've been told I cant use it upstairs anymore, whats a bit of beer on the ceiling between family or should I say all over the family) . Anywho I will be filling 20 bottles. which should leave 3 spares cause we all know Chappo no show.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

paulwolf350 said:


> good chance mate, but see how go after ANHC. work will be known by then. shutdowns :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



Hope you can make it Paul. will be good to catch up over a keg or 2. 

Cheers


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> Batz have you got a cut off date for swappers to include themselves in the swap. I will be using the CPBF this coming weekend to fil the swap bottles preetty sure I've got it sorted now that I have an assisstant B) ( I've been told I cant use it upstairs anymore, whats a bit of beer on the ceiling between family or should I say all over the family) . Anywho I will be filling 20 bottles. which should leave 3 spares cause we all know Chappo no show.
> 
> Cheers




Jump in Brad the waters fine.

Batz


----------



## Batz

I have yet to test my CPBF as well, what could possibly go wrong?

Batz


----------



## InCider

yardy said:


> nothing wrong with the shuts mate :icon_cheers:
> 
> i can get you a crank if you're looking.
> 
> Dave
> 
> apologies for the OT..




OT in a Brewerhood thread? Can it be done?


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> OT in a Brewerhood thread? Can it be done?




Find someone work instead of attending a Brewerhood swap.


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Find someone work instead of attending a Brewerhood swap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41716




Sorry TidalPete, the joke is a sarcastic take on going OT on our thread nothing about work  

Go Blues!


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> Sorry TidalPete, the joke is a sarcastic take on going OT on our thread nothing about work
> 
> Go Blues!



I have taken a chill pill & refuse to be baited.  
I suppose the Blues have to go somewhere? They certainly aren't stepping onto the winner's podium. :lol: 
Not long now.  

TP


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> I have taken a chill pill & refuse to be baited.
> I suppose the Blues have to go somewhere? They certainly aren't stepping onto the winner's podium. :lol:
> Not long now.
> 
> TP




Looking forward to catching up Pete, it's been a coupla months :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> *Find someone work instead of attending a Brewerhood swap.
> *




what the hell was i thinking....


----------



## InCider

yardy said:


> what the hell was i thinking....




You coming Yardy?


----------



## yardy

InCider said:


> You coming Yardy?




love to mate, pity it wasn't on now as i'm between shuts but starting another big one soon, if i can manage to drag myself out of Blackwater or some other equally attractive shit-hole then I'll try and blow in with a few slabs and a bag of snags most likely :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz

Lets say rock up time, anytime after 2.30pm, feel free to come later if you wish very casual here. Those who would like a bit of a tour of our property, check-out the dam etc I'll do that around 4.00pm. Bring shoes not thongs for this, we have hills and snakes !

Batz


Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Snow - Ummm... something yummy

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms << Batz, do you need another BBQ? I have the mobile one I've brought to Sqyres a few times.>>



_All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire _


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Lets say rock up time, anytime after 2.30pm, feel free to come later if you wish very casual here. Those who would like a bit of a tour of our property, check-out the dam etc I'll do that around 4.00pm. Bring shoes not thongs for this, we have hills and snakes !
> 
> Batz



4PM!!! 
Some people have been known to have passed out gone to sleep by then!
(Don't worry I'll stop off at the pub for lunch this time :icon_cheers: )


----------



## bradsbrew

I'm not coming for exercise! I'll stay at the bar with all the other fat bastards.  Youve been watching Seans facebook way too much.

Actually a walk around your property sounds good Batz will make sure I throw in the joggers...........but who's gunna carry the keg? :huh:


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> (Don't worry I'll stop off at the pub for lunch this time :icon_cheers: )




They'll be a waiting for ya


----------



## sav

Can I bring my xr50 batz it could be handy to get supplys eg beer and see drunk people fall off.
She aint for the faint hearted though its from 2hsp to 81/2 with a 88kit on her.


----------



## Batz

Let just walk and try to keep out of trouble.

Batz


----------



## Shed101

No, I think Sav could be on to something here ... I'll bring my KLR and we can have races.

How deep's the dam? 

Could see how deep my Defender can manage?

:beerbang:


----------



## winkle

At great risk of being accused of posting something relating to the topic -

First taste test of Number *10*, *9*, errr *8* is ok. Quite thin bodied for the strenght, but the rye adds a touch of slickness, spicing needs more development (obviously), red/brown colour should be really clear in a month, alcohol should sit under the body and spice but its not a sessional beer, carbonation needs time. Verdict - should be good to go by early December, but longer will be better, its a Belgian Xmas Speciale after all.

Just have to put on the cryptic labels and its done .


----------



## InCider

yardy said:


> love to mate, pity it wasn't on now as i'm between shuts but starting another big one soon, if i can manage to drag myself out of Blackwater or some other equally attractive shit-hole then I'll try and blow in with a few slabs and a bag of snags most likely :icon_chickcheers:




Work comes first Yardy! Beers one day :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## yardy

InCider said:


> Work comes first Yardy! Beers one day :icon_chickcheers:




don't write me off mate, I'm Bart Cummings at the moment, a 50/50 chance :icon_cheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Batz said:


> Those who would like a bit of a tour of our property, check-out the dam etc I'll do that around 4.00pm. Bring shoes not thongs for this, we have hills and snakes !
> 
> Batz



Shoes are over rated ....


1300m or so Just befor the last bit to the top of Thortons Peak (1374m) 

No shoes ..less damage to mother nature...




HTFU you pussies.... lol 

have a great day / night guys , hope to see ya all next year ...

cheers


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Shoes are over rated ....
> 
> 
> 1300m or so Just befor the last bit to the top of Thortons Peak (1374m)
> 
> No shoes ..less damage to mother nature...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTFU you pussies.... lol
> 
> have a great day / night guys , hope to see ya all next year ...
> 
> cheers




Shoes might be overrated, but it's worth making the effort for a swap. I know I am.


----------



## yardy

wondered what chappo was up to


----------



## InCider

yardy said:


> wondered what chappo was up to




Putting cucumbers in his panties by the look of things :lol:


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Shoes might be overrated, but it's worth making the effort for a swap. I know I am.





Nice to see you've made an effort mate. 




Where to put the Xmas attire?


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Nice to see you've made an effort mate.
> 
> View attachment 41748
> 
> 
> Where to put the Xmas attire?




Let's hope I don't get pulled over on the way again...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

So Batz any sightings of George lately ???

Keep your eyes open brewers ,, 

Cheers


----------



## Batz

FNQ Bunyip said:


> So Batz any sightings of George lately ???
> 
> Keep your eyes open brewers ,,
> 
> Cheers




Yes Ned he is still here, in fact spotted him just this morning. Oh Monty is back as well.

Batz


----------



## geoff_tewierik

InCider's cracked the sh!ts at the lack of Chappo contributions in the thread.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Anyway, just checked on the Doppelbock and it's f'n stuck at 1032. Ba$tard!!! Fcuking!!! But the hydro sample tasted awesome 

Oh well, temp will have to go up a couple of degrees and it'll get a bit of a slosh around. Depending on how it goes might have to bottle it off on the morning of the swap.


----------



## InCider

geoff_tewierik said:


> InCider's cracked the sh!ts at the lack of Chappo contributions in the thread.



Exact likeness Geoff... except I don't have any of the dexion shelving stuff


----------



## sav

Hey sean what are you brewing for the swap the missus wants to try your cider of the In.

sav


----------



## Batz

I've had a couple of PM's as well as talking to a few brewers the last week, it seems most people want to make the Santa's box pressys to be beer! Who agrees that we all chuck in a craft type beer instead of any old Red Dot piece of crap?

Batz


----------



## NickB

Aye!


----------



## TidalPete

PITA as I have already purchased my suprise Christmas gift.

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> PITA as I have already purchased my suprise Christmas gift.
> 
> TP




Sorry Pete I'll go the beer

2 to 1 ATM

Batz


----------



## NickB

You can just give it to your SWMBO Pete, then you won't have to buy her anything else 



h34r:


----------



## Batz

Going to need confirmation on numbers soon guys and please see post #517. I will PM directions to the cave next week for those fortunate enough not to have been here before.
Food is almost covered I think, if your still not sure what to bring perhaps get together and grab some German snags and rolls (sauerkraut I have).....and you'll have to appoint a barby driver to cook them.

Batz

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy

Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms << Batz, do you need another BBQ? I have the mobile one I've brought to Sqyres a few times.>>



All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, *(some sort of beer?) *to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## sav

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Sav............Savys Guacamole dip!


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms


----------



## Batz

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Sav............Savys Guacamole dip! 


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
> 14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
> 15.Savy - Savys lanlord
> 16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
> 19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1.
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4. InCider
> 5. Fasty73??
> 6..Lilo
> 7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
> 8.Insider
> 9.Jayandcath
> 
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - *Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale*
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> Snow - Ummm... something yummy
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> InCider - toilet paper
> Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
> Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms << Batz, do you need another BBQ? I have the mobile one I've brought to Sqyres a few times.>>
> 
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, *(some sort of beer?) *to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire



Sorted what keg to bring along.
Confirming my breakfast food contribution.
Promising to bring both $6 Chrissy pressy & bottle of craftbrew.
You can't dump barby duties on Pumpy this time Batz. :lol: YOU DA MAN! :lol: 

TP


----------



## DKS

Batz said:


> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of whatever's on hand
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> Snow - Ummm... something yummy
> Sav............Savys Guacamole dip!
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> InCider - toilet paper
> Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
> Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
> Daz - Tea, coffee, sugar, milk, cups, serviettes, garbage bags.




Can't see any coffee etc so I'll bring that for breakie. I'm an angry ant without my coffee.
Daz


----------



## QldKev

Batz said:


> Sorry Pete I'll go the beer
> 
> 2 to 1 ATM
> 
> Batz



I'm easy, I was finding it hard buying a dildo for $6 :blink: 

QldKev


----------



## InCider

sav said:


> Hey sean what are you brewing for the swap the missus wants to try your cider of the In.
> 
> sav




Hey Sav...got 3 ciders kegged and lagering....(if you can do that with a cider!) Will check out the best one for the swap. They have finished on the dry side, so will either sweeten them up with some pear juice or serve over ice... will test to see what is best. But they should be fine without.


----------



## InCider

QldKev said:


> I'm easy, I was finding it hard buying a dildo for $6 :blink:
> 
> QldKev




What do you normally spend Kev?


----------



## DKS

Batz said:


> Going to need confirmation on numbers soon guys and please see post #517. I will PM directions to the cave next week for those fortunate enough not to have been here before.
> 
> Glad you mentioned that batz, I had a look at google maps. Nice pic of the clouds from above, useless! Didn't register Bat cave :blink:
> Daz


----------



## Shed101

QldKev said:


> I'm easy, I was finding it hard buying a dildo for $6 :blink:
> 
> QldKev



Get yourself to the tip-shop ... bound to be plenty of old dildos in Bundy :icon_vomit:


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> I've had a couple of PM's as well as talking to a few brewers the last week, it seems most people want to make the Santa's box pressys to be beer! Who agrees that we all chuck in a craft type beer instead of any old Red Dot piece of crap?
> 
> Batz



Excellent I'll go for that... saves thinking too much.

And directions to your place will be useful - I really don't know my way around Gin Gin all that well :drinks:


----------



## winkle

ana udder thang!

How cum your so sober Batz??
My belgian training wheels have fallen off,


----------



## Batz

Two hour drive while you lot where still drinking ! Hey I'm catching up now. :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## winkle

Snored a fair bit on the way home and seem to have lost a few hours :blink: , but a few belgians now should fix things :icon_cheers:

Edit: looks like the keg will be smoked porter, some bugger has drunk most of the ESB.


----------



## Batz

DKS said:


> Glad you mentioned that batz, I had a look at google maps. Nice pic of the clouds from above, useless! Didn't register Bat cave :blink:
> Daz








I've posted this before but this is the Batcave ! You can't miss the big arrow thing.


----------



## TidalPete

Read It And Weep! 334g of Chink hops. :icon_drool2:  




TP


----------



## sav

TidalPete said:


> Read It And Weep! 334g of Chink hops. :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 41759
> 
> 
> TP




Ya had to tell them didnt ya pete


----------



## TidalPete

sav said:


> Ya had to tell them didnt ya pete



Couldn't help myself sav.  
Started off by showing off my label to the world & got carried away.  
The proof is in the pudding.

TP


----------



## winkle

Was that general Sum Ku Nt on the label Pete?

I'll get me coat.........


----------



## bconnery

During one of Randy Mosher's talk at the ANHC a brewer was describing his beer and he mentioned that it had some hop or another and 'Chinese Cluster', said with a grin. Half the conference laughed and you could tell our US visitors didn't get the joke...


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Was that general Sum Ku Nt on the label Pete?



Not too sure Perry but my intensive research shows that a distant rellie of his did a runner & married an Itie. One Fugg Divino of the Milan Divinos.

TP


----------



## yardy

Shed101 said:


> Get yourself to the tip-shop ... bound to be plenty of old dildos in Bundy :icon_vomit:




too late I snavelled the lot, will post some pics of the vibrating mash tun later on today.


----------



## InCider

yardy said:


> too late I snavelled the lot, will post some pics of the vibrating mash tun later on today.



And anal beads instead of gravel in the kettle. :lol:


----------



## yardy

InCider said:


> And anal beads instead of gravel in the kettle. :lol:




you can stick that up ya arse


----------



## scoundrel

just tasted my keg, bastard is infected, so i won't be asaulting anyones taste buds till after caseswap (my swap beers going in still. 12 doz scollops on order though.


----------



## bonj

No way I can confirm yet Batz. I still have a few other potential conflicts that I need to work out before I'm a definite. Let's just keep me as an "I'd love to be there".


----------



## bonj

bconnery said:


> During one of Randy Mosher's talk at the ANHC a brewer was describing his beer and he mentioned that it had some hop or another and 'Chinese Cluster', said with a grin. Half the conference laughed and you could tell our US visitors didn't get the joke...


:lol: The look of confusion on Randy Mosher's face was priceless.


----------



## Batz

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy



Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms 
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)


All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


Snow, I should be OK regards a barby thanks, I intend to borrow the local Fire Brigade's barby it a nice big one, Pete should have no trouble cooking brekky on it


----------



## DKS

Batz said:


> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
> 14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
> 15.Savy - Savys lanlord
> 16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
> 19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1.
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4. InCider
> 5. Fasty73??
> 6..Lilo
> 7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
> 8.Insider
> 9.Jayandcath
> 
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> Snow - Ummm... something yummy
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> InCider - toilet paper
> Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
> Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
> DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire
> 
> 
> Snow, I should be OK regards a barby thanks, I intend to borrow the local Fire Brigade's barby it a nice big one, Pete should have no trouble cooking brekky on it



If no-one else wants to volunteer I 'll bring OJ as well, for recovery/medicinal purposes.
(Xmas wear! I was going to write something crude and funny but you guys might soil a nice boy given a chance.)
Daz


----------



## Batz

I've asked a few locals as well, I know you are going like them. Their also bringing a beer for Santa's box...yes I warned them !

Batz


----------



## Batz

DKS said:


> If no-one else wants to volunteer I 'll bring OJ as well, for recovery/medicinal purposes.
> (Xmas wear! I was going to write something crude and funny but you guys might soil a nice boy given a chance.)
> Daz




Sounds good to me !


----------



## sav

Could a mate of mine attend batz, he lives down the road at traverston.

sav


----------



## sav

Batz said:


> Those in the swap
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
> 13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
> 14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
> 15.Savy - Savys lanlord
> 16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
> 19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone
> 
> 
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 1.
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4. InCider
> 5. Fasty73??
> 6..Lilo
> 7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
> 8.Insider
> 9.Jayandcath
> 
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> Snow - Ummm... something yummy
> Sav- Guacamole dip
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
> jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> InCider - toilet paper
> Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
> Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
> DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
> 
> 
> All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
> Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire
> 
> 
> Snow, I should be OK regards a barby thanks, I intend to borrow the local Fire Brigade's barby it a nice big one, Pete should have no trouble cooking brekky on it


----------



## Batz

sav said:


> Could a mate of mine attend batz, he lives down the road at traverston.
> 
> sav




Just another local :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

My airlock isn't bubbling. What should I do?


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> My airlock isn't bubbling. What should I do?




Ring TidalPete quick !


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> My airlock isn't bubbling. What should I do?




Take it out and stick your thingy in there !

Screwy


----------



## sav

Screwtop said:


> Take it out and stick your thingy in there !
> 
> Screwy




Wet ya thingy first?


----------



## scoundrel

Get back on topic you blokes  

View attachment 41838
vised the library today, did some research re:qld case swaps, apparently they date back as far as 1910. heres a shot of a few of the boys from the very 1st one


----------



## InCider

scoundrelrogue said:


> Get back on topic you blokes
> 
> View attachment 41838
> vised the library today, did some research re:qld case swaps, apparently they date back as far as 1910. heres a shot of a few of the boys from the very 1st one



It looks like the shepherds were going to put their thingies in the airlocks!


----------



## Batz




----------



## winkle

Oi! that sheeps got a thingy hanging out of it.

(What will the neighbours think).


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Oi! that sheeps got a thingy hanging out of it.
> 
> (What will the neighbours think).




They didn't seem to care in town.


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> They didn't seem to care in town.
> 
> View attachment 41841




Batz, ya know them'uns in the pic is kin here abouts. That makes it the Kin Kin kin General Store :lol:


----------



## Batz

I can see the likeness in one of those blokes Mike :lol: and your kin will be dropping by on the night for a beer as well.

Batz


----------



## Shed101

I've started putting together some spreadsheets and plans of action together to get the horses and all the folks all the way to Gin Gin in time for the shindig.

First thing to check is the weather.

So I gave my mate Poula - she works at BOM a call to see if she could do some high-tech ball-gazing (yes InCider I said ball! :icon_chickcheers: ) 

She sent us this special video (apologies about the accent she's from the Adelaide Hills).


----------



## bonj

Oh kitchen gizmo!


----------



## Shed101

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Flying Pig Bitter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love ! and some 



Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - 


All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## Snow

Batz,

I am a definite confirmed swap attendee and swapper. 

Re transport.... is there anyone out there who wants to carpool? If they do... can you come and pick me up in Kenmore?  I'm willing to provide scintillating conversation, map reading services, beer opening services and fuel money. 

Also Batz, are you ok with BBQ space? I have one I can bring if need be.

Cheers - Snow.

<edit> woohoo! Post 2000!


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> Batz,
> 
> I am a definite confirmed swap attendee and swapper.
> 
> Re transport.... is there anyone out there who wants to carpool? If they do... can you come and pick me up in Kenmore?  I'm willing to provide scintillating conversation, map reading services, beer opening services and fuel money.
> 
> Also Batz, are you ok with BBQ space? I have one I can bring if need be.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.
> 
> <edit> woohoo! Post 2000!




Thanks Snow but I have arranged to borrow the local fire brigades BBQ, large hot plate one.

Batz


----------



## Snow

Awesome. Looking forward to catching up again, mate.

- Snow


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Thanks Snow but I have arranged to borrow the local fire brigades BBQ, large hot plate one.
> 
> Batz



Are they coming in case Pumpy attends?

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably *Smoked Robust Porter*
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer



Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas


All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire


----------



## InCider

Scorchio, you've got to be totally mad!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> Scorchio, you've got to be totally mad!



No, not mad ...


----------



## Batz

If you are in need of directions send me a PM, I have send out a couple this morning. If you are coming from the north there's a short cut that skips around the outskirts of Gympie, it'll save you 30kms or so, let me know if you want those.
Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> If you are in need of directions send me a PM, I have send out a couple this morning. If you are coming from the north there's a short cut that skips around the outskirts of Gympie, it'll save you 30kms or so, let me know if you want those.
> Batz
> 
> 
> View attachment 41862




Keep your windows rolled up and your doors locked in Gympie...and FFS don't stop under any circumstances!


----------



## Batz

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. Daemon - Cotton socks + Krausen from NickB's batch + trub from DKS's batch, brewed at 35C
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone



Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer



Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas


All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire 



If you are in need of directions send me a PM, I have send out a couple this morning. If you are coming from the north there's a short cut that skips around the outskirts of Gympie, it'll save you 30kms or so, let me know if you want those.
Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Brewers,

Another :icon_offtopic:  

I'm offering up this chrome Pluto for $35 before putting on eBay & if sold will bring it to the Swap for collection. 
Works well but with the usual wear & tear scratches. Just what's needed for a party keg setup.
Anyone interested (Swap attendees or otherwise) please PM me.

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Brewers,
> 
> Another :icon_offtopic:
> 
> I'm offering up this chrome Pluto for $35 before putting on eBay & if sold will bring it to the Swap for collection.
> Works well but with the usual wear & tear scratches. Just what's needed for a party keg setup.
> Anyone interested (Swap attendees or otherwise) please PM me.
> 
> TP




Good buy for $35.00 Pete, could be handy for someone bringing a keg, so much nicer than a plastic jobie. If you get no takers stick it in the 'market place' thread, it won't last long there.

Batz


----------



## Batz

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer



You guys who are still undecided, what about some munchies? I see Jays bringing a packet of Salt and Vinegar chips, I don't like salt and vinegar chips Jay !


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> Snow - Ummm... something yummy
> Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
> 
> 
> 
> You guys who are still undecided, what about some munchies? I see Jays bringing a packet of Salt and Vinegar chips, I don't like salt and vinegar chips Jay !




Fixed.
I'm not too sure about condoms and keg lube stuffing, is that deep-fried in beer batter?


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Fixed.
> I'm not too sure about condoms and keg lube stuffing, is that deep-fried in beer batter?




Where's your sense of adventure Winkle? :lol:


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Where's your sense of adventure Winkle? :lol:



I'm adventurously anticipating the Goats Spoof Curry.


----------



## sav

I put have put in Savs Gucamoly dip 3 times if it get shuv again Ill tell ya

:icon_cheers: sav


----------



## Batz

Listen you fuckers !

I'm getting chewed out here over who's bringing what! I printed out the food list and gave it to her, and Goats Spoof Curry and condoms and keg lube stuffing is not helping my arguement.......I was supposed to have organized this turn out.


Ever heard of Kin Kin Tea? :blink: 


Batz


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> Ever heard of Kin Kin Tea? :blink:



Yeah... just about to have a cup of it actually.

Why?

Oh. Changed my mind about the Cheezy Peas  

Will bring slow-cooked barley and goat with apricots instead. Maybe some other stuff if I get inspired.


----------



## Shed101

I presume you mean tea ... and not 'tea'.


----------



## NickB

Batz said:


> Listen you fuckers !
> 
> 
> Batz



Woah, settle petal :blink: 

Just make a rule that whoever doesn't bring food along doesn't get to eat anyone else's food, and pays $5/beer.....


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> Listen you fuckers !
> 
> 
> Batz



i was told you have a temper


----------



## winkle

Whack a list in the wiki Batz, I'd do it but my trackball has lost its right button functions  . It'll stop Savs dip being dipped (and you can remove references to white cotton sock and spoof - which seem to go together on this thread for some reason).


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Listen you fuckers !
> 
> I'm getting chewed out here over who's bringing what! I printed out the food list and gave it to her, and Goats Spoof Curry and condoms and keg lube stuffing is not helping my arguement.......I was supposed to have organized this turn out.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Kin Kin Tea? :blink:
> 
> 
> Batz




Dear Batz,

I nearly had some wee come out when I read that. Ferkin' gold I tells ya!

Love,

Sean.


----------



## sav

Thats gold Batz I am pissing myself
sav


----------



## Florian

Was meant to put this up ages ago... will bring a big pasta bake and possibly some home made beef jerky, if i get that done in time and if anyone is keen.

Was also meant to bring a case or two of north german pils, but unfortunately it didn't at all turn out the way I wanted it to, so I won't be bringing that. As I only discovered this two days ago, there's not enough time to churn out a quick hefeweizen, considering I need to bottle carb as well. Hope I'm still eligible for a few of your schwarzbier though, Batz. Promise to make a better effort beer wise at the next swap, by then I should be kegging, too, which makes things easier.

My swap beer is still going strong, final taste test tomorrow.

Florian


----------



## Batz

yardy said:


> i was told you have a temper




I hope you were told not to take me seriously are well ? Especially after I've spend an afternoon at TidalPetes brewery. :icon_drunk: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

I've got some homemade peperoni to bring down too Batz if anyone wants to use it for pizza topping, and I've already eaten 3/4 of one so I no it won't kill you  .


----------



## QldKev

Batz said:


> I hope you were told not to take me seriously are well ? Especially after I've spend an afternoon at TidalPetes brewery. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Batz



and I had been up all night cooking!

QldKev


edit: Do you know how many times I've had to pick my nose to get all the ingredients for this recipe? I'm so lucky my head has not caved in!


----------



## QldKev

AndrewQLD said:


> I've got some homemade peperoni to bring down too Batz if anyone wants to use it for pizza topping, and I've already eaten 3/4 of one so I no it won't kill you  .



hope you are not only bringing the 3/4 you have already eaten. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> I've got some homemade peperoni to bring down too Batz if anyone wants to use it for pizza topping, and I've already eaten 3/4 of one so I no it won't kill you  .




With any luck they have their pizzas already made Andrew


----------



## Shed101

AndrewQLD said:


> I've already eaten 3/4 of one so I no it won't kill you  .



Maybe you've developed a tolerance? :lol:


----------



## Batz

I ordered form Craftbrewer and somehow ended up with a hopsock (maybe a carry over from my last order as I got one then as well)
Anyway I don't need two, anyone want one?

Product: Hopsock Large (500 micron)
Quantity: 1
SKU: HOPSOCKSEF500ML
Price: $19.95

It's the larger micron one, $15.00 and it yours.

Batz


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> Product: Hopsock Large (500 micron)



Sorry, I don't think I can squeeze into a large.

... oh, HOPsock. Right.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

this is turning into a real swap meet / car boot sale ...

and no tits for the last 3 pages ??? what the hell is going on guys ?


----------



## Shed101

You're right... what are we thinking.

Well, it's a bit chilly in SEQ currently, so here's a couple of blue tits:


----------



## Shed101

Sorry, wrong photo:


----------



## QldKev

mmm boobs :icon_drool2:


----------



## Florian

I'll grab that hop sock of ya Batz, if it's not already gone. Was about to order one with the next order anyway.

Florian


----------



## winkle

Anyone bringing rollmops for breakfast?


----------



## Batz

Florian said:


> I'll grab that hop sock of ya Batz, if it's not already gone. Was about to order one with the next order anyway.
> 
> Florian




Sorry mate Mike beat you to it.

Batz


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Anyone bringing rollmops for breakfast?




I hope not !




Batz


----------



## QldKev

Batz said:


> I hope not !
> 
> View attachment 41872
> 
> 
> Batz




what's not to like about them, they rock!

QldKev


----------



## InCider

QldKev said:


> what's not to like about them, they rock!
> 
> QldKev




I love rollmops. Breakky hangover cure!


----------



## AndrewQLD

I am sooo looking forward to having a beer with you Sean.


----------



## Shed101

AndrewQLD said:


> I am sooo looking forward to having a beer with you Sean.
> 
> View attachment 41882



Blimey! Which one's you Andrew? :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Shed101 said:


> Blimey! Which one's you Andrew? :lol:



You'll know on the day


----------



## NickB

Wow, you and Sean have _really_ tarted up since the last gathering at Batz's Andrew....


----------



## TidalPete

Thanks for the LINK Andrew but it's not really my thing. :beer: 
Looks like it's done the business for you though?  
Did those hairs on your arse get the vanishing treatment too?

TP


----------



## AndrewQLD

TidalPete said:


> Thanks for the LINK Andrew but it's not really my thing. :beer:
> Looks like it's done the business for you though?
> Did those hairs on your arse get the vanishing treatment too?
> 
> TP



Sure did Pete, they migrated back up to my head.

I get prettier every day NickB

:icon_vomit:


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> I am sooo looking forward to having a beer with you Sean.
> 
> View attachment 41882



Looking forward to seeing you too Andrew. I hope to have rellenos, will have to pleasure Mrs InCider into doing the work for me while I'm away for work.

Here's me in my get-up for Melbourne Cup...


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> Sure did Pete, they migrated back up to my head.
> 
> I get prettier every day NickB
> 
> :icon_vomit:



Can't wait Andrew! Not long now.





TP


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> I am sooo looking forward to having a beer with you Sean.
> 
> View attachment 41882




Man you guys are weird, I'm just dressing as usual it's no big deal you know.






Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Looking forward to seeing you too Andrew. I hope to have rellenos, will have to pleasure Mrs InCider into doing the work for me while I'm away for work.
> 
> Here's me in my get-up for Melbourne Cup...
> 
> View attachment 41884




Your a deadset wierd bastard. Gayboy






















But I do like you in that dress :icon_cheers:

Edit = SWMBO thinks that if you would have had heels on that outfit would have totally worked for you


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> View attachment 41884



Bloody Nora! You're a beaut looking sheila InCider. :icon_vomit: 

TP


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Bloody Nora! You're a beaut looking sheila InCider. :icon_vomit:
> 
> TP




For you Pete :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Ross

Batz said:


> I ordered for Craftbrewer and somehow ended up with a hopsock (maybe a carry over from my last order as I got one then as well)
> Anyway I don't need two, anyone want one?
> 
> 
> Batz



Maybe because you ordered & paid for one on the 11th October & then ordered & paid for another one on the 3rd Nov  

Nice score Mike  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Maybe because you ordered & paid for one on the 11th October & then ordered & paid for another one on the 3rd Nov
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Didn't think I'd get one for free Ross :blink: 

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff. 
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.


You guys who are still undecided, what about some munchies? I see Jays bringing a packet of Salt and Vinegar chips, I don't like salt and vinegar chips Jay !


----------



## InCider

bump.


----------



## QldKev

Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff. 
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - Nibbles and shit that can sit out late at night, eg potato chips, duck nuts, what other crap I find in the shop
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.


You guys who are still undecided, what about some munchies? I see Jays bringing a packet of Salt and Vinegar chips, I don't like salt and vinegar chips Jay !


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> For you Pete :icon_offtopic:
> 
> View attachment 41886



Nice frock Sean, did you blow up all those condoms by yourself?

I might adopt a Biggles theme this year, or is that just too gay for Kin Kin?

Edit: Consarn it! Effing mouse won't work , ok here's a Chappo-esk replacement
View attachment 41895

("The devil makes work for idle hands")


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Nice frock Sean, did you blow up all those condoms by yourself?
> 
> I might adopt a Biggles theme this year, or is that just too gay for Kin Kin?




Jed will be waiting for you _guys_


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Snow said:


> Re transport.... is there anyone out there who wants to carpool? If they do... can you come and pick me up in Kenmore?  I'm willing to provide scintillating conversation, map reading services, beer opening services and fuel money.



Got you covered Snow, pm me your address and a preferred pick up time.


----------



## winkle

geoff_tewierik said:


> Got you covered Snow, pm me your address and a preferred pick up line.



Ho, ho ho :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Sorry to swing wildly back on topic (slap on wrist for me), but is anyone interested in swapping some yeast samples? (*insert crude yeast joke here*)

I've got plenty in test tubes, will stick a list up if anyone's interested.....

Cheers


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> Sorry to swing wildly back on topic (slap on wrist for me), but is anyone interested in swapping some yeast samples? (*insert crude yeast joke here*)
> 
> I've got plenty in test tubes, will stick a list up if anyone's interested.....
> 
> Cheers


 

*For this callous act Nick, you are now named in perpetuity as:*


----------



## daemon

I seem to have been inserted back into the list, unfortunately I'm not able to swap / attend 

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. *<<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>*
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone

Too many things going on currently, hopefully as of Monday I'll have a contract on our current house and we already have a contract to buy another house. That, combined with changing jobs hasn't left me with enough time to brew beer for myself, yet alone for the swap  Going to be in the Ipswich area next year, so the good news is I'll be closer to swap events / BABBS.

PS: To any newcomers, you have to try Scruffy's hot sauce. It's not as bad as everyone makes it out to be


----------



## daemon

Oh and while QLD may not have won champion state at AABC, at least we don't party like those strange ACT lads :blink:


----------



## Batz

Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. Batz - Oktoberfest Lagerboy
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff. 
jayandcath - small packet of salt and vineger crips
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - Nibbles and shit that can sit out late at night, eg potato chips, duck nuts, what other crap I find in the shop
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.



Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas


All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire 


If you are in need of directions send me a PM, I have send out a couple this morning. If you are coming from the north there's a short cut that skips around the outskirts of Gympie, it'll save you 30kms or so, let me know if you want those.
Batz 



Anyone heard from Chappo? I've PMed him but no reply. My guess is he'll do a no show again.

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Anyone heard from Chappo? I've PMed him but no reply. My guess is he'll do a no show again.
> 
> Batz



He'll come if Lara calls him....


----------



## jayandcath

Funny that Batz, I've never met anyone who admits to liking Salt and Vineger chips. But apparently Smith's sell them 2 to 1 to any other flavour.

Seriously though, I will be bringing a couple of Pizza's and some nibblies.

Pizza


Batz said:


> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas? and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff
> jayandcath - Couple of pizza's and some nibblies.
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - not sure yet, any ideas on what is needed?
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> Snow - Ummm... something yummy
> Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
> 
> 
> 
> You guys who are still undecided, what about some munchies? I see Jays bringing a packet of Salt and Vinegar chips, I don't like salt and vinegar chips Jay !


----------



## jayandcath

InCider said:


> Looking forward to seeing you too Andrew. I hope to have rellenos, will have to pleasure Mrs InCider into doing the work for me while I'm away for work.
> 
> Here's me in my get-up for Melbourne Cup...
> 
> View attachment 41884



You Bitch, I got exactly the same dress..............................MOLE!!!!!


----------



## Ross

Sorry guys, I won't be able to make this one.... first Swap missed  
Just can't afford to write off a weekend at present, especially after the trip to the ANHC.

Have a blast & glue Batz to his chair  


Cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD

Ross said:


> Sorry guys, I won't be able to make this one.... first Swap missed
> Just can't afford to write off a weekend at present, especially after the trip to the ANHC.
> 
> Have a blast & glue Batz to his chair
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Pussy Ross, HTFU. You don't want to start a trend mate, miss this one and then what happens, miss the next one yada yada.

Oh wait that's me I'm talking about, champion of dipping out.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

So what are you sending as a peace offering Ross??? B)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Cant make this one either... which is a real shame...

But roll on next year :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

Baa Bra will miss you Ross... Stu not so sure... :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

Ross said:


> Have a blast & glue Batz to his chair
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



I've got a new nail-gun h34r:


----------



## NickB

Don't be a bastard, Campbell....


----------



## stillscottish

It's just a flesh wound.


----------



## TidalPete

Just what you needed at the time Nick.



TP


----------



## NickB

Hmmmmmmm.... Spongebath!!!!


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Have a blast & glue Batz to his chair
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




Thanks for your concern Ross, I bought myself one of these.




Batz


----------



## NickB

Good, at least I'll recognize you now through the sea of beardy old perverts......









h34r:


----------



## TidalPete

But I ave no beard? :blink: 

TP


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

NickB said:


> through the sea of beardy old perverts......
> 
> 
> h34r:




Hey Nicolas lad , I resemble that remark ...lol


----------



## NickB

TidalPete said:


> But I ave no beard? :blink:
> 
> TP




....sea of beardy old perverts*....













*Excluding TidalPete, who is a Dirty Old Pervert sans beard....


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> But I ave no beard? :blink:
> 
> TP




I was going to point that fact out as well !


----------



## NickB

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Hey Nicolas lad , I resemble that remark ...lol




Come off it ned, you're not that old.....h34r:


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> I was going to point that fact out as well !
> 
> 
> View attachment 41930




OK so you have to click on the image. People with beards can be trusted Nick, in fact the bigger the beard the more you can trust them. You would agree with that Ned?

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

100% Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> People with beards can be trusted Nick, in fact the bigger the beard the more you can trust them.
> 
> Batz



So how come they hung Ned Kelly? :unsure: 

TP


----------



## bonj

Lost yer nerve eh, Nick?


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> So how come they hung Ned Kelly? :unsure:
> 
> TP




To see how heavy he was Pete.


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> So how come they hung Ned Kelly? :unsure:
> 
> TP




The people without beards did the hanging Pete, you could trust Ned Kelly.......Such is life.

Batz


----------



## NickB

Bonj said:


> Lost yer nerve eh, Nick?




Nope, fukkin' picture wouldn't post properly, and trying to juggle a roast.......


I will return


----------



## winkle

Weather forecast: Saturday Possible shower Min 18 Max 26
Not bad at this stage :icon_cheers: 


Batz, can you recommend a good bistro in town for some soy lattes and bruschetta for lunch?


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Weather forecast: Saturday Possible shower Min 18 Max 26
> Not bad at this stage :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Batz, can you recommend a good bistro in town for some soy lattes and bruschetta for lunch?



Can't remember the name winkle but just get off at tram stop 17 (inbound) & it's right in front of you.

TP


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Weather forecast: Saturday Possible shower Min 18 Max 26
> Not bad at this stage :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Batz, can you recommend a good bistro in town for some soy lattes and bruschetta for lunch?




The pub has Coopers Pale and Tooheys Old on tap. I'm not sure if they do lunches on Saturdays but I'll find out for you, weekdays they have a good lunch for around $8-$10.00.
Now soy lattes and bruschetta......mmmm don't let Jed hear you ask for that.







Batz


----------



## winkle

Seriously, We'll either stop in there for some tucker or drop in at SCB _(mmmm, dangerous)_ on the way.
Getting close now....


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Weather forecast: Saturday Possible shower Min 18 Max 26
> Not bad at this stage :icon_cheers:




They said that in April one time as well Perry.

http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/photo...od-hits-kin-kin

TidalPete was in town that morning and he remarked how the rain was clearing as well. The only thing that happens quickly in Kin Kin is a change of weather.

Batz


----------



## Florian

Just updated my food contributions to the list


Those in the swap
1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff. 
jayandcath - Couple of pizza's and some nibblies
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - Nibbles and shit that can sit out late at night, eg potato chips, duck nuts, what other crap I find in the shop
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.
Florian - Pasta bake and some home made beef jerky


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas
Florian - Will see if I find a glass of Rollmpse 


All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire 


If you are in need of directions send me a PM, I have send out a couple this morning. If you are coming from the north there's a short cut that skips around the outskirts of Gympie, it'll save you 30kms or so, let me know if you want those.
Batz


----------



## InCider

I hate people who pull out at the last minute (just like when you don't have a condom!)

But unfortunately for the Brewerhood, I will have to confirm my attendance at the Kin Kin Xmas Swap.

Sorry guys.

InCider.


----------



## Batz

I bought my beers for Santas box, I had to go over the $6.00 just a little.







Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> I bought my beers for Santas box, I had to go over the $6.00 just a little.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batz



Dropping more hints Batz?  
As you are aware I have already bought one pressie for Santa's Box.  

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Dropping more hints Batz?
> As you are aware I have already bought one pressie for Santa's Box.
> 
> TP




Just stating how it worked for me Pete, you can put any thing you like in the box....except sneaky refills <_< 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Just stating how it worked for me Pete, you can put any thing you like in the box....except sneaky refills <_<
> 
> Batz



:lol: 

TP


----------



## Batz

How many of you guys want to pitch a tent?




Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> How many of you guys want to pitch a tent?
> 
> View attachment 42026
> 
> 
> Batz



It's like Jurassic Park up near the dam...


----------



## QldKev

Yep, I'll be a tent pitcher




QldKev


----------



## Snow

So.. how long does it take to drive from Brisbane to the Bat Cave?

- Snow


----------



## TidalPete

Snow said:


> So.. how long does it take to drive from Brisbane to the Bat Cave?
> 
> - Snow



Snow, 
This is only an approximate estimate but it's one hour to the city from Caloundra for me & one hour fifteen to Batz's.
Cutting out my trip to the highway (15 minutes) I'd say it will take you around two hours + whatever time it takes you to get somewhere near the city from Kenmore.
See you Saturday.  

TP


----------



## bonj

Snow said:


> So.. how long does it take to drive from Brisbane to the Bat Cave?
> 
> - Snow


My GPS estimates 2 hours 12 minutes from Ipswich... but does not account for heavy traffic.


----------



## NickB

You coming along Bonj? Don't be soft now......


----------



## bonj

NickB said:


> You coming along Bonj? Don't be soft now......


At this stage, it seems likely.


----------



## QldKev

I wonder if Yardy has asked permission to come yet?


QldKev


----------



## winkle

Snow said:


> So.. how long does it take to drive from Brisbane to the Bat Cave?
> 
> - Snow



Depends if there is a stop at SCB on the way


----------



## Batz

It take us around 1 1/2 hours to get to the city.

Batz


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> It take us around 1 1/2 hours to get to the city.
> 
> Batz


And it takes me about 45 minutes, so the GPS seems fairly accurate.


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> It take us around 1 1/2 hours to get to the city.
> 
> Batz







TP


----------



## yardy

QldKev said:


> I wonder if Yardy has asked permission to come yet?
> 
> 
> QldKev



from who ?


----------



## sav

Have you got some directions for me Batz

sav


----------



## Batz

sav said:


> Have you got some directions for me Batz
> 
> sav




Sent
Anyone else need directions?

Batz


----------



## sav

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
19. Chappo - XXXX Bitter Clone

Those Attending but not part of the swap
1.
2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider
9.Jayandcath



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
Chappo - Goat Spoof Curry, Keg of beery stuff. 
jayandcath - Couple of pizza's and some nibblies
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - Nibbles and shit that can sit out late at night, eg potato chips, duck nuts, what other crap I find in the shop
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.
Florian - Pasta bake and some home made beef jerky
Guacamolie Dip and a keg


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Chappo - Homemade pork sausages & handjobs. Swallowing extra.
jayandcath - Hangover and half a bar hanging out of my jarmies (with Woomoo scribbled on it, without the wrinkles it spells Woolloomooloo), and a pair boxing gloves hanging around my neck.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas
Florian - Will see if I find a glass of Rollmpse 






Are we running with 20 bottles for the swap still I noticed there is a few vacent spots.
and the Gaucamole is back in.

sav


----------



## Screwtop

Mercs Goat and Red Wine Ragu cooked and in the freezer. It's bloody great..........not as much as planned, had a taste :lol:

Missed last years, getting excited now.


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> Sent
> Anyone else need directions?
> 
> Batz



yep


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> yep



Aren't you coming with Chap Chap?


----------



## QldKev

yardy said:


> from who ?




the boss of the household


----------



## InCider

bump


----------



## Batz




----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> View attachment 42050




Thanks Batz... oh man, more bumpin' like that!


----------



## InCider




----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Aren't you coming with Chap Chap?




Chap Chap if your out there. The offer of a lift is still there.


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Chap Chap if your out there. The offer of a lift is still there.



You'd be better off asking Lissa if he's allowed... h34r:


----------



## jayandcath

Sorry to all, But I must withdraw my attendane, my daughters made it through too the finals of their ballet completition andI will be attending the final.

Sorry for the late notice to all


Jay


----------



## NickB

Didn't know InCider did ballet......


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> Didn't know InCider did ballet......




Bahaha  Shhh!


----------



## yardy

QldKev said:


> the boss of the household



well i suppose she is the boss of the household seeing as i work away from it for 9 months of the year, so i'll give you that one :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

Those in the swap

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter

Those Attending but not part of the swap

2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (2 weeks after ANHC, so pending approval from the Minister and the recovery of my liver)
8.Insider



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu 
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - Nibbles and shit that can sit out late at night, eg potato chips, duck nuts, what other crap I find in the shop
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.
Florian - Pasta bake and some home made beef jerky
Guacamolie Dip and a keg


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas
Florian - Will see if I find a glass of Rollmpse 




All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire 


If you are in need of directions send me a PM, I have send out a couple this morning. If you are coming from the north there's a short cut that skips around the outskirts of Gympie, it'll save you 30kms or so, let me know if you want those.
Batz 


Updated to remove Jay and Chappo.
Sorry you can't make it Jay and congratulations to your daughter, hope she goes well with the finals.

Batz


----------



## bonj

Aww no Jay.  

Won't be the same without you, mate!


----------



## bonj

Those in the swap

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter

Those Attending but not part of the swap

2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (Status upgraded to: Highly Likely)
8.Insider



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu 
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - Nibbles and shit that can sit out late at night, eg potato chips, duck nuts, what other crap I find in the shop
Bonj - Not much left, so I'll say "Some salty snacks"
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.
Florian - Pasta bake and some home made beef jerky
Guacamolie Dip and a keg


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas
Florian - Will see if I find a glass of Rollmpse 




All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire 


If you are in need of directions send me a PM, I have send out a couple this morning. If you are coming from the north there's a short cut that skips around the outskirts of Gympie, it'll save you 30kms or so, let me know if you want those.
Batz


----------



## Snow

Batz said:


> Sent
> Anyone else need directions?
> 
> Batz


Yes please.

- Snow


----------



## Batz

Just a heads up on my drinking glasses for the night, I have schooner and 7oz glasses, pub type. If you would prefer to bring your favorite beer glass please feel free to do so.

Now the pub does have lunch time specials Saturday for those who have asked, $10.00, and today it was fish & chips. Nothing special but fair value, Coopers Pale and Tooheys Old on tap.

Batz


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> If you would prefer to bring your favorite beer glass please feel free to do so.



OK, InCider's asked me to bring his along ... he's not trusted to carry it himself.


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Aww no Jay.
> 
> Won't be the same without you, mate!



You're right Bonj, it will be better! 




Shed101 said:


> OK, InCider's asked me to bring his along ... he's not trusted to carry it himself.



I'm blushing now!


----------



## winkle

You just want a "RULE34" stein.
Bloody hussey  

Question: I just drank 3 pints of Beire De Table 2%, then drank 2 pints of 8% dubbel out of despair.
Is drinking light beer good for my health?


----------



## NickB

Good for flushing out the liver


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Snow said:


> Yes please.
> 
> - Snow



Yeah his drivers gps might not work out in the sticks 

And pencil me in for a tent spot too please Batz, good chance of some actual sleep in the tent rather than the car like at the last swap.


----------



## scoundrel

mark me down for a patch of concrete, ill be doing a stillscotish and eyeing off the ugliest patch later in the night, sounds alot like my weekends to be honest.


----------



## InCider

scoundrelrogue said:


> mark me down for a patch of concrete, ill be doing a stillscotish and eyeing off the ugliest patch later in the night, sounds alot like my weekends to be honest.



I'll be taking some deck, or some driveway. And a 'comfort' chicken Joel Monaghan style.


----------



## Ross

geoff_tewierik said:


> And pencil me in for a tent spot too please Batz, good chance of some actual sheep in the tent rather than the car like at the last swap.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Your a shocker Rossco.


----------



## Snow

I'm just glad Ned's not going to be there this time. Might actually get some sleep!


----------



## TidalPete

So who's planning lunch at the pub around one o'clock?

TP


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> So who's planning lunch at the pub around one o'clock?
> 
> TP



Its either the pub or SCB for lunch ATM Pete. :beerbang:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Snow said:


> I'm just glad Ned's not going to be there this time. Might actually get some sleep!




I know where I'm not wanted ... 


Snow FU 2

Hope the rest of you have a good night ...

cheers


----------



## Snow

:wub: Naaawww... I still luv ya Ned! The swap's not going to be the same without you. But I will get more sleep :lol: 

Cheers - Snow



FNQ Bunyip said:


> I know where I'm not wanted ...
> 
> 
> Snow FU 2
> 
> Hope the rest of you have a good night ...
> 
> cheers


----------



## Ross

Snow said:


> :wub: Naaawww... I still luv ya Ned! The swap's not going to be the same without you. But I will get more sheep :lol:
> 
> Cheers - Snow




You guys & your sheep.... :lol:


----------



## Shed101

NickB said:


> is anyone interested in swapping some yeast samples?



I'll bring a jar of top-cropped 1469 W Yorks if you're interested.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Its either the pub or SCB for lunch ATM Pete. :beerbang:



I'm driving & pub's within spitting distance of the Swap. Pub for me!

TP


----------



## Shed101

Seems like the Mrs Shed doesn't need the van for shopping, so i'll bring that, if there's space.


----------



## bonj

geoff_tewierik said:


> Your a shocker Rossco.


What about his a shocker?


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> But I will get more sleep :lol:
> 
> Cheers - Snow




You haven't met my rooster 'Peter' have you? He's awake before 4.00am.
Good luck with the sleep!

Batz


----------



## NickB

TidalPete said:


> So who's planning lunch at the pub around one o'clock?
> 
> TP



Might make it Pete, but no guarantees. Will look out for the grumpy old bastard if I do....


----------



## winkle

Only two sleeps to go, its getting exciting isn't it.

Might see youse at the pub, should be thirsty again by then :icon_cheers: .


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> You haven't met my rooster 'Peter' have you? He's awake before 4.00am.
> Good luck with the sleep!
> 
> Batz




Cmon batz, I've heard that everyone that visits your place gets to meet your cock or Peter as you call him.


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Only two sleeps to go, its getting exciting isn't it.
> 
> Might see youse at the pub, should be thirsty again by then :icon_cheers: .



Winkle will get back to you RE the SCB. I will be going from the extremes of a penguin suit at the CSQ awards on friday night to getting really dressed up kin kin style.

"insert kinkin photo here"

not long now

Cheers


----------



## Florian

Will be pitching a tent as well, just got one from Kmart. They're selling 2 person domes for $12, can't argue with that, and 4 person domes for $25.
Also got two glasses of Rollmpse for whoever is able to digest them at brekky, and some dips and crackers. The pressie is sorted too. Just about to put the beef jerky in the oven, has been marinating for the last 48 hours, should turn out really good. Will make the pasta bake on Saturday morning, so it just needs to be reheated at the Batcave. Should be a great weekend, am really looking forward now. Not sure yet when I will get in, but I hope to make it in time to for the 'guided property tour'.

Florian


Those in the swap

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles I tell you - yes I'll take that tiger by the tail
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter

Those Attending but not part of the swap

2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (Status upgraded to: Highly Likely)
8.Insider



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu 
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - Nibbles and shit that can sit out late at night, eg potato chips, duck nuts, what other crap I find in the shop
Bonj - Not much left, so I'll say "Some salty snacks"
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.
Florian - Pasta bake, home made beef jerky and a couple of dips and crackers
Sav - Guacamolie Dip and a keg


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas
Florian - 2 glasses of Rollmpse 




All those attending are to bring a small wrapped Xmas pressy, bottle/can of craft or imported beer to place in the Xmas box. The pressy value not to exceed $6.00, later and pissier in the night we will redistribute the gifts.
Oh everyone to wear some small, or large piece of Xmas attire 


If you are in need of directions send me a PM, I have send out a couple this morning. If you are coming from the north there's a short cut that skips around the outskirts of Gympie, it'll save you 30kms or so, let me know if you want those.
Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

Florian said:


> Will be pitching a tent as well, just got one from Kmart. They're selling 2 person domes for $12, can't argue with that.



Good stuff Florian, can we share your tent? The only thing I'll ask you to pull is my finger..honest.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Good stuff Florian, can we share your tent? The only thing I'll ask you to pull is my finger..honest.



Dude, you've been spending far too much time in Bundy


----------



## Snow

Batz said:


> You haven't met my rooster 'Peter' have you? He's awake before 4.00am.
> Good luck with the sleep!
> 
> Batz



I'm sure Incider will be keeping Peter far too busy for any crowing


----------



## Batz

Weather at the cave is fantastic, storm clouds are forming in the hills each arvo, welcome to paradise.





You can see we are a bit tropical in these here hills, so we got mozzies as well, We do make a natural repellent that will be available to all. If you want Airogard type spray you need to bring your own. 

Batz


----------



## Bribie G

On Monday night (not even moderately pissed) I tripped over an extension cord in the brewery and landed fair on my Left Cheek and got a shiner like a fight at Irish Murphys. Felt a bit seedy for a couple of days and nursing wounds, and was coming real good, and decided no problems. But the last couple of days I've had a persistent dull headache - I don't get headaches, maybe once every 10 years - and I think I may have pulled some muscles in the back of my neck because I get sharp stabbing pains etc if I move my head too fast, for example in the direction of a glass of Malt Liquor.

Doc's pumped me up on Codeine and Indocid and not even allowed to ride my new E Bike. 

Fcuck.


Why me Lord, why Me. Have a good one guys. 

<_< <_< 

edit: also limited to a couple of standard drinks a night......... oh the humanity......... well a standard drink is a jug, right, hmmm? hmmmm? hmmm?


:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

Snow said:


> I'm sure Incider will be keeping Peter far too busy for any crowing




He'll be keeping me to busy... ! :beer:


----------



## InCider




----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> On Monday night (not even moderately pissed) I tripped over an extension cord in the brewery and landed fair on my Left Cheek and got a shiner like a fight at Irish Murphys. Felt a bit seedy for a couple of days and nursing wounds, and was coming real good, and decided no problems. But the last couple of days I've had a persistent dull headache - I don't get headaches, maybe once every 10 years - and I think I may have pulled some muscles in the back of my neck because I get sharp stabbing pains etc if I move my head too fast, for example in the direction of a glass of Malt Liquor.
> 
> Doc's pumped me up on Codeine and Indocid and not even allowed to ride my new E Bike.
> 
> Fcuck.
> 
> 
> Why me Lord, why Me. Have a good one guys.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also limited to a couple of standard drinks a night......... oh the humanity......... well a standard drink is a jug, right, hmmm? hmmmm? hmmm?



Well that's just rotten bad luck Michael.  Hope the results of your accident clear up ASAP. :beer: 
Must be some way to get your swap bottles to the Swap even if you can't make it yourself?

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

BribieG said:


> On Monday night (not even moderately pissed) I tripped over an extension cord in the brewery and landed fair on my Left Cheek and got a shiner like a fight at Irish Murphys. Felt a bit seedy for a couple of days and nursing wounds, and was coming real good, and decided no problems. But the last couple of days I've had a persistent dull headache - I don't get headaches, maybe once every 10 years - and I think I may have pulled some muscles in the back of my neck because I get sharp stabbing pains etc if I move my head too fast, for example in the direction of a glass of Malt Liquor.
> 
> Doc's pumped me up on Codeine and Indocid and not even allowed to ride my new E Bike.
> 
> Fcuck.
> 
> 
> Why me Lord, why Me. Have a good one guys.
> 
> <_< <_<
> 
> edit: also limited to a couple of standard drinks a night......... oh the humanity......... well a standard drink is a jug, right, hmmm? hmmmm? hmmm?
> 
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:


I could pick you up on the way through bribie and we can all share Florians tent and your codiene what ya think.


----------



## QldKev

she got my attention!


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> On Monday night (not even moderately pissed) I tripped over an extension cord in the brewery and landed fair on my Left Cheek and got a shiner like a fight at Irish Murphys. Felt a bit seedy for a couple of days and nursing wounds, and was coming real good, and decided no problems. But the last couple of days I've had a persistent dull headache - I don't get headaches, maybe once every 10 years - and I think I may have pulled some muscles in the back of my neck because I get sharp stabbing pains etc if I move my head too fast, for example in the direction of a glass of Malt Liquor.
> 
> Doc's pumped me up on Codeine and Indocid and not even allowed to ride my new E Bike.
> 
> Fcuck.
> 
> 
> Why me Lord, why Me. Have a good one guys.
> 
> <_< <_<
> 
> edit: also limited to a couple of standard drinks a night......... oh the humanity......... well a standard drink is a jug, right, hmmm? hmmmm? hmmm?
> 
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:



There won't be any standard drinks at the Bat Cave - they'll be outstanding therefore that limit wouldn't apply. 
Anyway mate, Codeine + Indocid + booze + rellanos + inflatable sheep + hillbillies + InCider + digital cameras - what could possibly go wrong


----------



## Batz

What a bummer Bribie, we Kin Kin folk can fix that headache for you, and you won't care about that old doctor either.

Batz


----------



## Bribie G

I've been in bed at 8pm for the last 3 days, and I think that the way I feel ATM you would be better off with the Rev. Fred Nile  
Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## Shed101

BribieG said:


> I've been in bed at 8pm for the last 3 days, and I think that the way I feel ATM you would be better off with the Rev. Fred Nile
> Have a good weekend guys.



Bugger.

... so the Helles didn't work out then :icon_cheers:


----------



## sav

BribieG said:


> On Monday night (not even moderately pissed) I tripped over an extension cord in the brewery and landed fair on my Left Cheek and got a shiner like a fight at Irish Murphys. Felt a bit seedy for a couple of days and nursing wounds, and was coming real good, and decided no problems. But the last couple of days I've had a persistent dull headache - I don't get headaches, maybe once every 10 years - and I think I may have pulled some muscles in the back of my neck because I get sharp stabbing pains etc if I move my head too fast, for example in the direction of a glass of Malt Liquor.
> 
> Doc's pumped me up on Codeine and Indocid and not even allowed to ride my new E Bike.
> 
> Fcuck.
> 
> 
> Why me Lord, why Me. Have a good one guys.
> 
> <_< <_<
> 
> edit: also limited to a couple of standard drinks a night......... oh the humanity......... well a standard drink is a jug, right, hmmm? hmmmm? hmmm?
> 
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:




Go and see a good cyro mate they will crack you in ,Your neck is prob out and it is instant relief.


----------



## Batz

sav said:


> Go and see a good cyro mate they will crack you in ,Your neck is prob out and it is instant relief.




That's what the Kin Kin crew were going to do.


----------



## bradsbrew

So does that make it 15 in the swap? Just tasting mine at the moment.


----------



## InCider

sav said:


> Go and see a good cyro mate they will crack you in ,Your neck is prob out and it is instant relief.




Chiropractor or Cryogenics ? h34r:


----------



## scoundrel

Rollmopse!.....*drooollll*


----------



## Batz

Does anyone have one of these pizza cutters they could bring for the night?






Oh it's pissing rain here this morning, has SWMBO very worried  

Batz


----------



## winkle

> Oh it's pissing rain here this morning, has SWMBO very worried tongue.gif
> 
> Batz


Hmmm, has SCB got a pizza oven??


----------



## Shed101

Tajine Bil Kok is smelling nice.

And i'm working on some rain swerving techniques.


----------



## Batz

> Ted's Comment... Friday, 12 November 2010 06:27 A light shower or two about today. Showers becoming less frequent over the weekend




Saturday: Possible showers, what could possibly go wrong? :lol: :lol: 


Batz


----------



## stillscottish

Batz said:


> That's what the Kin Kin crew were going to do.



With a happy ending??? <_< 

Today's to-do list when I get home from work

1. get bottles
2. Bottle swap beer
3. ???
4. Panic!!


----------



## bonj

I thought it was:

3. ????
4. Profit!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Snow said:


> :wub: Naaawww... I still luv ya Ned! The swap's not going to be the same without you. But I will get more sleep :lol:
> 
> Cheers - Snow




cheers Snow ,, we will see how much you still love me Tomorrow morning at 03:50 , when I ring you to tell you its SWAP day , then again at 04:15 to make sure your ready and not back in bed ,, you should get all the sleep you need at batz when you crash and burn by around 19:30 ..hahahaha 

have fun buddy ...


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> I'm driving & pub's within spitting distance of the Swap. Pub for me!
> 
> TP



OK you've talked me into it.
(Whinging from SWMBO may have helped).
ETA a bit after 1pm for a Pims No.7 and water-cress sandwiches, hurrah! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101

So I figure I better start brewing something ready for tomorrow.

It will be beer or something similar.

Anyone worked out how many bottles do I need to brew yet?


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> OK you've talked me into it.
> (Whinging from SWMBO may have helped).
> ETA a bit after 1pm for a Pims No.7 and water-cress sandwiches, hurrah! :icon_cheers:




You may be out of luck, bakers holiday tomorow in Kin Kin :lol:

Screwy


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


> You may be out of luck, bakers holiday tomorow in Kin Kin :lol:
> 
> Screwy



Dash it all!
View attachment 42090


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> Dash it all!
> View attachment 42090




Hope nobody orders Elephant Balls on Toast, could be a real disappointment :angry:


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> So I figure I better start brewing something ready for tomorrow.
> 
> It will be beer or something similar.
> 
> Anyone worked out how many bottles do I need to brew yet?



Make sure the airlock is bubbling!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> Make sure the airlock is bubbling!



Oh frig ... I knew i'd forgotten something.

Do you think it will work without the airlock? Is there anything we can do to save it?


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Oh frig ... I knew i'd forgotten something.
> 
> Do you think it will work without the airlock? Is there anything we can do to save it?




Add dextrose and salt water like the Brisbane brewers do. And use an electric blanket of the fermenter. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> Add dextrose and salt water like the Brisbane brewers do. And use an electric blanket of the fermenter. :icon_chickcheers:



Well i've been crying into the fermenter, so that's got the saltwater covered ... 

where do I get dextrose from? :blink: 

I have loads of these - will they work?


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> Well i've been crying into the fermenter, so that's got the saltwater covered ...
> 
> where do I get dextrose from? :blink:
> 
> I have loads of these - will they work?



Fizzy as well


----------



## mccuaigm

Man, severe lack of Goat porn here....


----------



## AndrewQLD

goldy said:


> Man, severe lack of Goat porn here....



I'm Baaaaing up!


----------



## Bribie G

Those in the swap

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
*2. BribieG - Yorkshire Red - allow to condition 3 weeks. * - Florian picking up
3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
12. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys lanlord
16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter

Those Attending but not part of the swap

2. AndrewQld
3. QldKev
4. InCider
5. Fasty73??
6..Lilo
7.Bonj (Status upgraded to: Highly Likely)
8.Insider



Food & Drinks
Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu 
Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
QldKev - Nibbles and shit that can sit out late at night, eg potato chips, duck nuts, what other crap I find in the shop
Bonj - Not much left, so I'll say "Some salty snacks"
Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
Snow - Ummm... something yummy
Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.
Florian - Pasta bake, home made beef jerky and a couple of dips and crackers
Sav - Guacamolie Dip and a keg


Breakfast
Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
NickB - Hash Browns
TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
Scruffy - same curry...
Stillscottish - a forken knife
InCider - toilet paper
Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas
Florian - 2 glasses of Rollmpse


----------



## Batz

$10.00 specials meal are not on at the pub tomorrow!!

Now you will get burgers, steak sangas and chips for around $10.00, schnitzels are good and around $14.00 or they do pizza, but perhaps save yourselves on them hey?

Batz


----------



## Shed101

BribieG said:


> Those in the swap
> 
> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> *2. BribieG - Yorkshire Red - allow to condition 3 weeks. * - Florian picking up
> 3. Scruffy. ...Scruffy is going to make his normal brew, so keg of 9% hop syrup.
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%, ho, ho f*cking hos.
> 9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. Strong and green, like well-formed snot.
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Might continue down the Doppelbock path, this one will have age on it.
> 11. Nick B - Probably a Pils....Maybe
> 12. <<< FREE SPOT >>>>>>
> 13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
> 14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
> 15.Savy - Savys lanlord
> 16.Clean Brewer - Fermented Semen of Incider
> 17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter
> 
> Those Attending but not part of the swap
> 
> 2. AndrewQld
> 3. QldKev
> 4. InCider
> 5. Fasty73??
> 6..Lilo
> 7.Bonj (Status upgraded to: Highly Likely)
> 8.Insider
> 
> 
> 
> Food & Drinks
> Winkle - pizzas and a keg of something - probably Smoked Robust Porter
> NickB - Pizzas + Chilli Con Carne - keg of something, and self respect (to be left afterward)
> TidalPete - Keg of Hercule Poirot Belgian Pale
> Scoundrel_rogue - pizza, sea scollops to share, keg of something(???)
> Batz - Julie's famous Vindaloo and a couple of pizzas
> InCider - rellenos, condoms and keg lube + keg of Cider.
> Screwy - Keg of something plus Paul Mercurios Goat Ragu
> Scruffy, an almighty curry... good luck folks!
> AndrewQLD - Mixed berry baked cheesecake with a Raspberry Coulis
> QldKev - Nibbles and shit that can sit out late at night, eg potato chips, duck nuts, what other crap I find in the shop
> Bonj - Not much left, so I'll say "Some salty snacks"
> Stillscottish - Mmmm, Pizza!!
> Snow - Ummm... something yummy
> Shed101 - Do you like peas? Do you like cheese? If so, you'll love cheezypeas! and some Pissi Beer
> Bradsbrew - Snacks like chips, kabana, cheese and a keg of something infected that I need to get rid of.
> Florian - Pasta bake, home made beef jerky and a couple of dips and crackers
> Sav - Guacamolie Dip and a keg
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> Winkle - bacon + mushrooms
> NickB - Hash Browns
> TidalPete - Lots tomatoes & bread ATM
> Batz - I'll see what the chooks come up with.
> Scruffy - same curry...
> Stillscottish - a forken knife
> InCider - toilet paper
> Fasty73 Bacon, bread, cheese.???
> Snow - some eggs, sausages and mushrooms
> DKS - Large coffee and milk (for the survivors)
> Shed101 - Yuletide Cheezypeas
> Florian - 2 glasses of Rollmpse



Shame you're not going to make it BG ... I was looking forward to having some pommie support when we trounce the Wallabies tomorrow night :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj

Shed101 said:


> Shame you're not going to make it BG ... I was looking forward to having some pommie support when we trounce the Wallabies tomorrow night :icon_cheers:


'sif! Go the wobblies!


----------



## sav

What for the kin kin pub for lunch tomorrow ,lets say around 12.30 thats lunch time 

sav :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101

Bonj said:


> 'sif! Go the wobblies!



I'll never forget walking into the oldest pub in New York a couple of months after we'd finally bloody won something and this Aussie tosspot in a RFU shirt was " 'avin' it large" with all these yank chicks about how tough rugby was, etc, etc.

And I came up behind him, slapped him on the back and whispered into his ear one little word.







Little flucker nearly dropped his pint.


----------



## TidalPete

Shed101 said:


> And I came up behind him, slapped him on the back and whispered into his ear one little word.



Aerialpingpong?

TP


----------



## Shed101

TidalPete said:


> Aerialpingpong?
> 
> TP



Ahhh! How very dare you!

... that's Aussie Rules.


----------



## TidalPete

Shed101 said:


> Ahhh! How very dare you!
> 
> ... that's Aussie Rules.



:lol: 
We will meet tomorrow. Should I look for a pale Pommy bastard in socks & sandals? :lol: :beer: 

TP


----------



## bonj

Shed101 said:


> Ahhh! How very dare you!
> 
> ... that's Aussie Rules.


We may go for different teams, but on this issue we stand in *union*. 

(Pun well and truly intended)


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> We may go for different teams



In your case that's the spot-on truth alright Bonj old son. :lol: 
Just kidding mate.  & looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.  
You ARE coming tomorrow aren't you? :blink: 

TP


----------



## Screwtop

Shed101 said:


> Shame you're not going to make it BG ... I was looking forward to having some pommie support when we trounce the Wallabies tomorrow night :icon_cheers:




You'll be outnumbered by Scots noo, two of the buggers!

Screwy


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> In your case that's the spot-on truth alright Bonj old son. :lol:
> Just kidding mate.  & looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.
> You ARE coming tomorrow aren't you?
> TP


I said "go for" not "bat for" 

And yes, I'll be there! (assuming I don't have car trouble or a plane crashes into my house or one of any number of wild things that may come and spoil my fun!)


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> You'll be outnumbered by Scots noo, two of the buggers!
> 
> Screwy



2.25.  

TP


----------



## bonj

Too hot to wear my scottish rugby jumper...


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> I said "go for" not "bat for"
> 
> And yes, I'll be there! (assuming I don't have car trouble or a plane crashes into my house or one of any number of wild things that may come and spoil my fun!)



Excellent mate! :beer: 

TP


----------



## winkle

ETA @ pub 1pm-ish for us Sav, possibly earlier if loud punk is on the music menu :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> ETA @ pub 1pm-ish for us Sav, possibly earlier if loud punk is on the music menu :icon_chickcheers:




Drool, drool, drool, drool my payolla!


----------



## scoundrel

loud punk on the stereo, loudmouth punk in the car.

my god im just... ill in the head


----------



## NickB

See youse all tomorrow! Bed now, up early to bottle swap beers and orgamanise myself.


----------



## stillscottish

Bonj said:


> Too hot to wear my scottish rugby jumper...



Aww Bonj. You'll always be hot in a Scottish Rugby jumper :wub:


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Aww Bonj. You'll always be hot in a Scottish Rugby jumper :wub:


+1 Bonj numa one
baik baik sakali


----------



## stillscottish

Just finished bottling, been up since 3am, finishing second bottle of wine and first Camembert, nothing can go wrong tomorrow (today) can it?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Good Morning Brother Brewers 



Ok who's got the pig ,, come on light the bloody fire ... it s SWAP 2010 ...

have a great day guys and girls ...

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Good Morning Brother Brewers
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who's got the pig ,, come on light the bloody fire ... it s SWAP 2010 ...
> 
> have a great day guys and girls ...
> 
> cheers




+1 with Ned. Have a good day - sorry I couldn't make it. Compromising by a weekend away playing golf at Merimbula and Tathra. Tough, I know, but when the going get's tough, **** it, have a beer.


----------



## NickB

Just about to begin bottling my swap beers via the new Counter Pressure Bottle Filler that I acquired yesterday. Fingers crossed it works OK!


----------



## mccuaigm

InCider said:


> Drool, drool, drool, drool my payolla!




Have a great day guys


----------



## AndrewQLD

I'm ready and waiting for Kev to pick us up! We might even get to the pub for lunch.


----------



## InCider

goldy said:


> Have a great day guys




Looking forward to the drive up!


----------



## Batz

Holy shit, is this thing happening today? I better get ready.

Oh I had a bit of a scare up at the dam yesterday, you guys better be careful I think George is back.


Batz


----------



## Zizzle

I'm off to Las Vegas for a house warming this evening, otherwise I'd be up for a phone beer.

Don't leave InCider alone with the chooks or Barbara for too long.

Looking forward to the pics. Have fun and HTFU lads.

P.S. Make sure Batz stays on his perch this time!


----------



## winkle

Oooerrr, first problem of the day - I'm outta gas (not me personally, SWMBO says that I've got bigger reserves than the Surat Basin :blink: ). Will there be enough gas bottles going for me to bludge off?
Just need enough to serve.


----------



## InCider

Does anyone have spare keg space in an esky?


----------



## AndrewQLD

InCider said:


> Does anyone have spare keg space in an esky?



I've got a fairly big esky Sean, there won't be much in it so I'll fill it with Ice for you.


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> I've got a fairly big esky Sean, there won't be much in it so I'll fill it with Ice for you.



Thanks Andrew - diamond. Just one corny of cider. :icon_drunk:


----------



## AndrewQLD

InCider said:


> Thanks Andrew - diamond. Just one corny of cider. :icon_drunk:



Yummo!


----------



## mccuaigm

InCider said:


> Looking forward to the drive up!




To the Bat Cave....


----------



## bonj

bump!


----------



## winkle

winkle said:


> Oooerrr, first problem of the day - I'm outta gas (not me personally, SWMBO says that I've got bigger reserves than the Surat Basin :blink: ). Will there be enough gas bottles going for me to bludge off?
> Just need enough to serve.



Ignore that - brewers choice to the rescue!


----------



## Shed101

TidalPete said:


> :lol:
> We will meet tomorrow. Should I look for a pale Pommy bastard in socks & sandals? :lol: :beer:
> 
> TP



Yes ... something like that ...


----------



## Shed101

Well, I better go and check on the horses and make sure they've got enough feed to make the long trip to Gin-Gin...

I for one am really looking forward to having some serious indepth discussions about how to improve my brewing techniques with Screwy.

I videoed him last time, but I can't quite understand what he was saying ... perhaps the sound quality wasn't quite up to it?


----------



## Snow

goldy said:


> To the Bat Cave....



Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na ..... CASE SWAP!!

I'm just getting warmed up. Went to check on the kegs this morning and realised my APA was almost empty. Need a keg next week to put my Koelsch in, so I thought... I'll just pour a small beer to finish off the keg and then clean it, ready for filling tomorrow night. 

Keg had more beer than I expected. Only just gone 9.30 and i've had 3 pints already. ........... ok.... one more just to finish off the keg h34r: 

It's gonna be a loooong day :chug: I'm so glad Geoff's driving :icon_drunk: 

T minus 6 hours and counting....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Snow

Shed101 said:


> Well, I better go and check on the horses and make sure they've got enough feed to make the long trip to Gin-Gin...
> 
> I for one am really looking forward to having some serious indepth discussions about how to improve my brewing techniques with Screwy.
> 
> I videoed him last time, but I can't quite understand what he was saying ... perhaps the sound quality wasn't quite up to it?





OMG that is screwy to a T. Just got shivers up the spine....


----------



## InCider

goldy said:


> To the Bat Cave....




The accommodation is excellent!


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> The accommodation is excellent!


Sorry InCider, I can't read your posts because I'm too distracted by your avatar... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Snow

Bonj said:


> Sorry InCider, I can't read your posts because I'm too distracted by your avatar... :icon_chickcheers:



And he promised to bring DVDs of the finale for all the swappers!! I can't wait!! 

You better not let me down Incider.... :angry:


----------



## Scruffy

Hey guys. Big sorry... I'm going to be stuck in Melbourne 'till Tuesday (work...  ).

There's a keg of beer in Brissie with your names on it...

Hope you can kinda sort the swap with me included, but not with me present, and I'll shift the earth to get your bottles to you (personally if need be)

I might get a chance to pop into the grain and grape this arvo (if this patch works), but anyhow, have a ******* mental time, I'll miss you!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch

Can't believe this is on today. For some reason I thought it was still a few weeks away.

Have a bloody great time you guys. Baa Bra and I will be thinking of you as we lie in bed eating cereal and watching her favourite movie, "Splendour in the Grass."

So + 1 on Scruffy's last sentence above - lol - and my deepest condolences to Mr and Mrs Batz.

:icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Sorry InCider, I can't read your posts because I'm too distracted by your avatar... :icon_chickcheers:



I love it when Yardy posts too!


----------



## winkle

Final call to all passangers....

To the bat cave!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Sadly QldKev and Julie won't be coming, Kevs pretty crook this morning with a bout of possible food poisoning, hope you feel better soon mate.

On a brighter note Lisa and I are on our way now.

Andrew


----------



## bonj




----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Final call to all passangers....
> 
> To the bat cave!




Cabin Crew: please arm the doors and cross check.


----------



## Batz

If anyone has not left yet could you do me a favour and pick up a 2lt orange juice? They have run out in Kin Kin and soppose to have got one for SWMBO. 100% stuff will fix you up when you arrive.

Batz


----------



## Snow

Batz said:


> If anyone has not left yet could you do me a favour and pick up a 2lt orange juice? They have run out in Kin Kin and soppose to have got one for SWMBO. 100% stuff will fix you up when you arrive.
> 
> Batz


Geoff and I can grab one on the way.

- Snow


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> They have run out in Kin Kin


What kind of town is this?

:lol: Snow beat me to it, so I had to have some fun


----------



## Shed101

Bonj said:


> What kind of town is this?



A one OJ town?

...So that's twenty cartons of OJ for Mrs Batz coming up


----------



## Screwtop

All packed, when the Glaswegian arrives, we're off!


----------



## Florian

Am off very shortly, all packed. Short round trip via Bribie Island to pick up Bribie's bottles. 
Won't make it to the pub for lunch, will get something on the way instead.

See you guys in a few hours!


----------



## InCider

Nearly all packed. The hardest part is explaining to the kids why I have been holding out on them and not letting them take Baa Bra into the pool.


----------



## InCider

...all packed. Now just waiting like the Groom at the altar.... :lol: for my dearly beloved, Shed 101!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> ...all packed. Now just waiting like the Groom at the altar.... :lol: for my dearly beloved, Shed 101!



Oh shit ... bugger, bugger, bugger ... I knew I forgot something!


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Oh shit ... bugger, bugger, bugger ... I knew I forgot something!



Left at the altar! :lol:


----------



## Bribie G

Florian well on his way after a small perk-up with a Bavarian Dunkel and a whizz up and down the street on Bertie my E-bike going "wheeeee". Typical Continentals and their bikes - lucky he's not Dutch or he would have kindapped it. B) 

Have a good one guys, my head still hurts so a malt liquor or three is in order.


----------



## yardy

InCider said:


> I love it when Yardy posts too!





have a pint for me fellas :icon_chickcheers: 


hope bigkev is OK btw.


----------



## clean brewer

Hope youse all had a top day/night guys and gals....

As per usual work and family commitments got in the way of this awesome event........

Finally having a beer now to celebrate..

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

not one post from the event , ?? no body hacked batz's account ??? 

good morning brewers ... trust you all had a ball .. 

come on time to load a few pics ...

cheers


----------



## sqyre

Hows your heads Fella's?  

Hope there is not too much of :icon_vomit: going on..

Sqyre..


----------



## Bribie G

Did Florian get there on my electric bike? Tell him his BMW is still in my garage. :huh:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

FNQ Bunyip said:


> not one post from the event , ?? no body hacked batz's account ???
> 
> 
> 
> cheers



Must have been the most lame event in Xmas swap history. Probably all sat around the fire singing Kum-By-Yah and drinking hot cocoa before going to bed


----------



## QldKev

Well since I need to HTFU and not pull out of the Qld Xmax Swap next time; I though would try the xmas present I was going to take.






and how does it taste?





Sorry to Batz, AndrewQld who I was supposed to be taking, and everyone for pulling out like a little girl. I will be there next time!

QldKev


----------



## Batz

What a great night !

Thanks to all for making it such a cracker of a swap, fantastic company, fantastic beers, and a shit load of fun. 
We have a few lost and founds here, ladies (or Seans) shoes, a chair, cooler bag, cap, several stubbies coolers, Fosters glass.

I hope I can get the place cleaned up before next Xmas swap :lol: 

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> What a great night !
> 
> Thanks to all for making it such a cracker of a swap, fantastic company, fantastic beers, and a shit load of fun.
> We have a few lost and founds here, ladies (or Seans) shoes, a chair, cooler bag, cap, several stubbies coolers, Fosters glass.
> 
> I hope I can get the place cleaned up before next Xmas swap :lol:
> 
> Batz



What a night! Thanks Batz & Julie again. You Kin Kin folks know how to party! :super: 

Thanks Shed for dropping me home too - smuggling horse manure out of Kin Kin at the same time!

Great to see all the brewers again, what a top bunch you all are!

And Batz...can I get my shoes posted?


----------



## bonj

Thanks to Batz and Julie for hosting a fantastic event. FNQ Bunyip will be pleased to hear that Batz's rooster picked up where he left off and started crowing at 02:20 in the morning.

Great to meet the new guys, Scot, Shed101 and a few others whose names elude me... I have a memory like a sieve, and beer doesn't help. Great beers were had. Highlights were Batz's Bitter from the hand pump, Screwy's Alt (and not just because it gave good head) and InCider shocked everyone by bringing a keg!

Thanks for a great night guys and girls!


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> Thanks Shed for dropping me home too - smuggling horse manure out of Kin Kin at the same time!


That reminds me of the funniest sign I saw between Pomona and Kin Kin: 
"Please Drive
-----> In ----->
Horse Manure"

Why they wanted people to drive in horse manure, I'll never know! :lol:


----------



## ratchie

Thanks to everyone for a great night especially Batz and Julie for their exellent hospitality.off to have a little lie down for a while


----------



## Screwtop

Yep, Batz and Julie did it in top style again, thanks to you both. Loved Batz new toy, hand pumped beer was great. Great beers and fellowship. And those locals, told one lady that the wife has lots of rellies living around there................. yep, it was her cousin  

Merc's goat and red wine ragu went down well. Beer of the night for me was Nicks Dark Mild. Wish I had bought more of the Chilli Coconut Porter along.

Screwy


----------



## roboscot

Thanks to Batz and Julie for putting on a great party, thanks to everybody else for making me feel welcome and having some excellent beers and grub lined up.

Batz Bitter was fantastic but my favourite was Sav's APA, very nice!

Scott


----------



## DKS

Great turnout! I really enjoyed myself. Plenty of laughs and the food, beer and company were all tops. Some good brewing tips and info was shared too.
Thank you to Batz and Julie for your hospitality in such a beautiful place. 
Daz

Oh! and , Thanks to Stillscotish for the pipes. :super:


----------



## NickB

Big thanks to Batz and Julie for hosting another fine event. Great to catch up with all the old hands, the newbies, and those I haven't met before.

Awesome food, awesome beers, and an awesome night all around.


Cheers



PS: Now, please no nut-punching next time...........h34r:


----------



## winkle

Thanks Batz and Julie for a blast (and the rest of Kin Kin).
Got home intact after wisely avoiding SCB (next time Greg).
Currently rather knackered......

Edit: I've got your beers Scruffy B)


----------



## Shed101

Well it really is against my nature to say nice things about people unless they really deserve it.

So I won't.









... but seriously, what a lovely bunch of people. Particularly to Batz and Julie for graciously letting us misbehave and then refusing help to clean up.


Not the bunch of reprobates I was expecting after spending too much time on here :lol: 

I honestly can't remember a great deal about last night, I was still recovering from spending all that time in the car with InCider on the way to Gin-Kin-Gin-Kin.

Brilliant handpump action Batz - made my year. 

Love the crazy Poirot Belgian and the Gueuze, and the APA, and the DM and the Oktoberfest and the Bitter and the ... and the ... and the... and the...

Can't wait to tuck into some of the swapped beers.

I was barely able to operate my camera last night so the photos are a bit average, but anyway.






















Things were looking better in the morning ... the view from my 'bedroom' window:






Then I went for a little wander to stretch the legs - George was lurking around!







Och!!! I nearly forgot this one.


----------



## Florian

What a great night, thanks so much Batz and Julie for putting this on!

Also thanks to everyone who's beers I drank, am going home with a few inspirations for upcoming brews. Loved Batz' Oktoberfest, which was gone way too early. I also really enjoyed Screwy's goat and all the lovely pizzas. 
Good catching up with everyone who I hadn't seen since the last swap, and also the ones I hadn't met yet, like Screwy, Andrew and Shed.
It's good to know such a great bunch of people who are able to pull off these events. Looking forward to the next one already!

Off for a little snoozie now, and then looking forward to get stuck into the swap beers.

Bribie, will take your bottles to the next BABBs in exchange for Bertie...


----------



## AndrewQLD

Thanks for a great night Batz and Julie, it was great to see some of the old familiar faces and to meet some new ones as well and the food was awesome.

Andrew


----------



## winkle

Florian wins the last man up award (lying prone on the concrete floor doesn't count Campbell).
That beer pump was wonderful Batz, as was the Alt(s) and Octoberfest.
Inciders' snakey moment was bloody funny  .
Onya for organising the swap Pete.
Well done all round :beer:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Thanks to Batz and Julie for hosting a great event.

Just woke up from my nana nap, stupid bloody rooster killed any chance of a decent sleep.

The spare chair is Snows, we remembered it somewhere along the road home when the stuff in the back seat slid around, but it didn't sound the same as the trip up, turns out Snow was going to grab it as we were packing the car but someone was sitting in it and he didn't want to disturb them, so he forgot it.

BTW anyone who wants to drink bottle number 10 in the case swap, I suggest waiting a while, it needs to bottle condition, and if the flavour of the last one was anything to go by it comes into its own after three or more months in the bottle. In fact I will be holding off on drinking my spares until winter next year.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## Shed101

geoff_tewierik said:


> BTW anyone who wants to drink bottle number 10 in the case swap, I suggest waiting a while, it needs to bottle condition, and if the flavour of the last one was anything to go by it comes into its own after three or more months in the bottle. In fact I will be holding off on drinking my spares until winter next year.



That reminds me. My beer #18 (Choc porter) has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.

Do we have a final list of exactly what everyone brought along?


----------



## AndrewQLD




----------



## bonj

I remembered half-way home that we were going to have a chat about camera's Andrew, so maybe we can have a phone beer in the next couple of weeks. PM me your landline and let me know when's a good time. I have VOIP, so no probs about call cost.


----------



## InCider

Just sampling my Xmas gift beer...






It's taking the edge off my hangover at 7.5%


----------



## TidalPete

Shed101 said:


> Do we have a final list of exactly what everyone brought along?



1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles 
3. Scruffy. ...
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock???
11. Nick B - Probably a Pils???
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys landlord
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter

_____________________________

That's the best I can do to identify the 14 bottles in the swap.

Geoff & Nick (10 & 11) could you please confirm that your contribution is what's listed above.  

Whilst I'm here I'd like to give belated thanks To Jeff & Julie for another top-notch display of hospitality. Had an excellent night & as others have said, loved that hand pumped ale & the company was top notch as usual. :super: 
Having a couple of quiet ones before tea & then an early night.

TP


----------



## AndrewQLD

Bonj said:


> I remembered half-way home that we were going to have a chat about camera's Andrew, so maybe we can have a phone beer in the next couple of weeks. PM me your landline and let me know when's a good time. I have VOIP, so no probs about call cost.



Hmm, sadly my mind wasn't functioning at all this morning, forgot our camera chat, forgot my soft esky with my Xmas pressy beers and almost forgot how to get home too.
What a night.

I'll PM you during the week Bonj, appreciate the help.

Andrew


----------



## NickB

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles 
3. Scruffy. ...
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock???
11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter
15.Savy - Savys landlord
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter

Cheers


----------



## Shed101

Bloody hell ... what do I drink tonight?

I feel like a kiddy in a sweet shop ... I mean I feel as if I was a child in a sweet shop h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew

Once again sorry I had to pull out last minute. Big thanks to Daz for getting my swap beers there. Did anyone have a crack at the sake?

BTW No.4 Bradsbrew Jamaican Rummy oak Oatmeal Stout was filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW. I am not too confident with my skills in using the bottle filler and dont want it to be flat for you.

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles
> 3. Scruffy. ...
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
> 6.
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%
> 9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse.
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock???
> 11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
> 12.
> 13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
> 14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
> 15.Savy - Savys landlord
> 16.
> 17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

The usual suspects doing the usual things


**** I love you guys.. :icon_chickcheers: 

Shame I missed it

Will my QLD Visa still be valid for next year... :drinks:


----------



## winkle

My effort number 8 is actually a Belgian Xmas Ale 9.5% (spiced). Give it a few more weeks to knock off the rough edges.


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Shame I missed it
> 
> Will my QLD Visa still be valid for next year... :drinks:




You'll have to ask Pete - he'll be watching the border...


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> You'll have to ask Pete - he'll be watching the border...



Have you been drinking? 

(I know I have  )


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Have you been drinking?
> 
> (I know I have  )




Just the one... been eating myself out of house and home all afternoon!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> Just the one... been eating myself out of house and home all afternoon!



Is that some fancy Ostralyan way of saying you're 'avin dinner in the garden?


----------



## scoundrel

cheers to Batz and Julie for the awesome nite and the great hospitality.
good to see some old faces and a few new ones, shit you guys know how to party.

passed out at winkles palce, the watched the roar play and finally arrived home.

never fear nick, im off to see the dentist in the morning. :lol: gotta love drunken shenanigans.

beer of the night was screwys coconut porter with chilli was the wake up call i needed.

cheers scoundrel


----------



## InCider

scoundrelrogue said:


> never fear nick, im off to see the dentist in the morning.



What did he try to put in there? :lol:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Yes Pete, mine is a Doppelbock, as has always been stated in the list of entries.


----------



## stillscottish

Many many thanks, Batz and Julie for putting on a top night and putting up with us again.

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles 
3. Scruffy. ...
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Strong ~ 9%
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% bottled 2 days ago so give it time to carb up
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock???
11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
15.Savy - Savys landlord
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.


----------



## Batz

A special thanks to Luke for the scollop's, well done mate ! and to Hanna and Campbell for the bagpipes they always get the party rocking.
I'm sure there will be some pics to follow, the only one I have is of George in the dam.










Batz


----------



## winkle

I'll do a proper update.

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles
3. Scruffy. ...
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% bottled 2 days ago so give it time to carb up
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock???
11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
15.Savy - Savys landlord
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.

Batz can you move Kin Kin a bit closer to Brisbane? - that drive back on 3 hours sleep is a #^&$%6.
Edit: colours


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Batz can you move Kin Kin a bit closer to Brisbane? - that drive back on 3 hours sleep is a #^&$%6.




You keep Brisbane well away from Kin Kin winkle, too many of those front wheel drive automobiles visiting us now.

Batz


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> ...too many of those ... automobiles visiting us now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Where are the horses for that buggy....


----------



## scoundrel

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles
3. Scruffy. ...
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider (juniper and port) needs about 4 weeks in the bottle to carb up and condition.
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% bottled 2 days ago so give it time to carb up
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock???
11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
15.Savy - Savys landlord
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.


----------



## TidalPete

scoundrelrogue said:


> 1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
> 2. BribieG - Munich Helles
> 3. Scruffy. ...
> 4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW
> 5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider (juniper and port) needs about 4 weeks in the bottle to carb up and condition.
> 6.
> 7. DKS - Alt
> 8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks
> 9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% bottled 2 days ago so give it time to carb up
> 10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock
> 11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
> 12.
> 13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
> 14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
> 15.Savy - Savys landlord
> 16.
> 17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
> 18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.



Looks like the whole list is sorted. Thanks Geoff.

TP


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


>



Batz, I see you're taking your C02 cylinder to get refilled


----------



## sav

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles
3. Scruffy. ...
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider (juniper and port) needs about 4 weeks in the bottle to carb up and condition.
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% bottled 2 days ago so give it time to carb up
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock???
11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
15.Savy - Savys landlord CPBF Drink it now.
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it. 




Thank you Batz and Julie for a awesome time and letting the piss heads come into your lovely home,Aaron and I had a ball,



Thanks to all the brother hood for a good laugh and a catch up and some awsome beers,Highs for me was the hand pump love your work batz.


Thanks to TP for the entertainment again.


----------



## Snow

Ditto to all the above. Thanks for a huge night Geoff and Julie. Awesome hospitality, awesome food and beer, great company - who could ask for more?

Batz, the chair is mine. If you happen to have a BABBs member come by sometime, please ask if they can hang on to it for me until I catch up with them. Otherwise, I'll be up at Alexandra Headland after X-mas, so I can come up and get it then.

Cheers - Snow

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Munich Helles
3. Scruffy. ...
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider (juniper and port) needs about 4 weeks in the bottle to carb up and condition.
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% bottled 2 days ago so give it time to carb up
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock???
11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone. - Drink now.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
15.Savy - Savys landlord
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> Hows your heads Fella's?
> 
> Hope there is not too much of :icon_vomit: going on..
> 
> Sqyre..



Hey Sqyre!
you were sorely missed.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Hey Sqyre!
> you were sorely missed.



Too right! :beer: 

TP


----------



## Florian

Have brought the list back up to speed.


1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Yorkshire Red Ale allow to condition 3 weeks
3. Scruffy - to be announced and delivered
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider (juniper and port) needs about 4 weeks in the bottle to carb up and condition.
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% bottled 2 days ago so give it time to carb up
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock suggest waiting a while, it needs to bottle condition, and if the flavour of the last one was anything to go by it comes into its own after three or more months in the bottle. 
11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone. Drink now.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
15.Savy - Savys landlord CPBF Drink it now.
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export Bottled 4 weeks ago, but recommend to stick in the fridge for a few days as it is bottle conditioned. Longer won't hurt. Suffers from chill haze, despite polyclar.
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.


----------



## Screwtop

I have one bottle with no number on the cap (black cap) or id anywhere on the bottle, any clues boys??????????????


Screwy


----------



## bonj

Screwtop said:


> I have one bottle with no number on the cap (black cap) or id anywhere on the bottle, any clues boys??????????????


It's a *mystery bottle!* Some things man was _not_ meant to know!


----------



## Screwtop

Bonj said:


> It's a *mystery bottle!* Some things man was _not_ meant to know!




Problem solved, in better light and the glasses on #17 Florians beer


----------



## Bribie G

Update, the entry No. 2 is actually a Yorkshire Red - you may have missed previous edit. Store for a couple of weeks at least because it was almost crystal clear on bottling. It's also the beer in the finings experiment, and I sent Winkle the fined bottle 1.25L< hope you got it. 

I still wasn't feeling 100% after my headbang and neck wrench so SWMBO has dragged me down to Brunswick Heads for a few days R&R staying next door to the Hotel - a good chance to get away from brewing and craft beer and AHB and clubs etc. So walked into the Hotel Brunswick - magnificent restored Art Deco period hotel and walked straight into Pocket Beers :lol: - going round to his digs tonight with part of a case of CSA.

Then I found the Internet Cafe.


So much for getting away from everything. B)


----------



## bonj

BribieG said:


> So much for getting away from everything.


There is no escaping us! We're everywhere! :kooi:


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> There is no escaping us! We're everywhere! :kooi:







Where's the brewerhood brother?


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> View attachment 42181
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the brewerhood brother?





:lol:


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> Update, the entry No. 2 is actually a Yorkshire Red - you may have missed previous edit. Store for a couple of weeks at least because it was almost crystal clear on bottling. It's also the beer in the finings experiment, and I sent Winkle the fined bottle 1.25L< hope you got it.
> 
> I still wasn't feeling 100% after my headbang and neck wrench so SWMBO has dragged me down to Brunswick Heads for a few days R&R staying next door to the Hotel - a good chance to get away from brewing and craft beer and AHB and clubs etc. So walked into the Hotel Brunswick - magnificent restored Art Deco period hotel and walked straight into Pocket Beers :lol: - going round to his digs tonight with part of a case of CSA.
> 
> Then I found the Internet Cafe.
> 
> 
> So much for getting away from everything. B)




Got it Bribie, thanks!

Pocket Beers is everywhere,


----------



## DKS

Anyone started into em ? New thread for reviews or here? 
The Alt is alright.  
Daz


----------



## sav

DKS said:


> Anyone started into em ? New thread for reviews or here?
> The Alt is alright.
> Daz




Just cracked nicks pils noice :chug:


----------



## winkle

Righto, I'll chuck all the drink-it-nows in the frudge for sampling on the weekend.
_(Hey that Mild of yours in really getting good Nick - I think I got most of one bottle that was doing the rounds :icon_cheers: )._

Edit: Englandish good speaking not.


----------



## sav

sav said:


> Just cracked nicks pils noice :chug:




I am half way nick I dont no about this one mate


----------



## Nevermore

Bonj said:


>








edit:

wait Kin Kin is srs business







P,s the flies are also serious


----------



## Nevermore

My night was pretty serious, the rest of my weekend matched

All I can really say to everyone is






cant thank everyone enough by name so ill go back to not talking and posting pictures













who farted?


----------



## Nevermore

These were AMAZING!


----------



## Nevermore




----------



## Nevermore

blew my mind


----------



## Zizzle

Nevermore said:


>



InCider (just out of picture) with an unwelcome intrusion?


----------



## Zizzle

Caption contest:


----------



## InCider

Zizzle said:


> Caption contest:



"Pete found out there had been ice cubes placed in Baa Bra to everyone's amusement."


----------



## Zizzle

Look at Batz's face. Looks like a sly smirk... where do you think his hand is?


----------



## Batz

Nevermore said:


> blew my mind




Those jellies are a Kin Kin specialty, pays not to have too many


----------



## Shed101

Ooh betty! I think i done a whoopsie!


----------



## InCider

It looks like Pete walked off in disgust! :lol:


----------



## Shed101

So when exactly is the next caseswap?


----------



## winkle

A few more


----------



## winkle

The alcohol starts to kick in...


----------



## winkle

A few hours later


----------



## stillscottish

The Eyes have it!!!!

If I can convert my roof-top Niagara back to a Solar hws tomorrow I'll post some of mine.


----------



## winkle

Who knows what they were on...



(In case you were wondering, quite a few Kin Kinites turned up to see who had invaded the Bat Cave.)


----------



## Batz

Shed101 said:


> So when exactly is the next caseswap?




As soon as someone get pissed enough to put their hand up for it.





Batz


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Who knows what they were on...
> View attachment 42206
> 
> 
> (In case you were wondering, quite a few Kin Kinites turned up to see who had invaded the Bat Cave.)



God I was hungry! :lol:


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> God I was hungry! :lol:



Veering slightly on a tangent.
What happen to the rellanos?, a snake eat them?

(Edit: Shed, the next one will probably be here in July, SWMBO permitting. Not counting brewdays.)


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Shed, the next one will probably be here in July, SWMBO permitting.




Fantastic Winkle, I hope I'm not off fixing some shitty power station.

I reckon the best bit about hosting a swap is waking up and cooking breakfast for everyone, what a hoot !

Batz


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> I reckon the best bit about hosting a swap is waking up and cooking breakfast for everyone, what a hoot !



LOL (and woke the wife up!  )


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> LOL (and woke the wife up!  )



I did not wake up ... until later... when the snake had left my bed!


----------



## scoundrel

i had no idea you swung both ways incider? snakes and sheep eh? 


InCider said:


> I did not wake up ... until later... when the snake had left my bed!


----------



## QldKev

scoundrelrogue said:


> i had no idea you swung both ways incider? snakes and sheep eh?



He must go any way

Why do you think that rooster was crowing at 2am; he was screaming 'cock up in my poo'

QldKev


----------



## TidalPete

Tried a Yellow Peril for the first time last night & it might be an idea to drink it now. B$=\%# is overcarbed. :angry: 
Might be an idea to leave it opened in the fridge for 15 minutes or so before drinking.

TP


----------



## Shed101

TidalPete said:


> Tried a Yellow Peril for the first time last night & it might be an idea to drink it now. B$=\%# is overcarbed. :angry:
> Might be an idea to leave it opened in the fridge for 15 minutes or so before drinking.
> 
> TP



Oh no, i'll have to pour it away ... I refuse to drink overcarbed beer. 


Nil points :lol:


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Oh no, i'll have to pour it away ... I refuse to drink overcarbed beer.
> 
> 
> Nil points :lol:




That's not true - I have it on good authority that folk in Landsborough drink thinners during the lean times and cologne during the good times!


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Fantastic Winkle, I hope I'm not off fixing some shitty power station.
> 
> I reckon the best bit about hosting a swap is waking up and cooking breakfast for everyone, what a hoot !
> 
> Batz



You did too good of a job mate. I usually do such a crappy hungover effort that Sqyre or someone pushes me outta the way & takes over so they can consume something edible  .
(A bit like Browndog Vs Fireman Pumpy)


----------



## AndrewQLD

That brekky was a life saver, even the store bought bum nuts were great! Still thinking about the chillie as well.

Andrew


----------



## NickB

I've still got the 1.5L of chilli I brought home, plus the 2L I had left over.... Gonna be a windy couple of weeks up here


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> That brekky was a life saver, even the store bought bum nuts were great! Still thinking about the chillie as well.
> 
> Andrew




Life saver....I was enjoying my beauty sleep... I should stay in bed all fecking month!


----------



## TidalPete

Shed101 said:


> Oh no, i'll have to pour it away ... I refuse to drink overcarbed beer.
> 
> 
> Nil points :lol:



Funnily enough I've just finished of a 750ml glass bottle of the surplus Yellow Peril & carbonation was almost normal which reminded me that I forgot to gently stir the bottling bucket (first time ever) before bottling the 740ml PETS. It further reminded me that I didn't make any adjustment for the smaller bottle as well which just goes to show I suppose that not bottling much anymore is no excuse for stuffing it up.  
The other error I admitted to another brewer (you know who you are B) ) cancels itself out as I bottle all surplus beer (except Wheats, Wits & Belgians) at that temp when the blend keg is full.

Nil points? I'm happy not to get minus points ATM :lol: 


TP


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> That's not true - I have it on good authority that folk in Landsborough drink thinners during the lean times and cologne during the good times!



Gadzooks! What a thing to say. How very dare you?


... but yes, it's true. However, we make sure these substances are never overcarbed! B)


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Gadzooks! What a thing to say. How very dare you?
> 
> 
> ... but yes, it's true. However, we make sure these substances are never overcarbed! B)




That's for sure.. the Old Spice Eisbock is a fave over winter.


----------



## scoundrel

geez you boys in landsborough are in the money, round these parts its strawberry jam turpentine wheat beers.


----------



## Batz

I had a whole swag of new Batz Brewery stickers and forgot to stick'em on your vehicles  

Batz


----------



## QldKev

funny thing about that is, 

I have a Batz Brewery stick on my mill, but my Longies Brewhouse sticker has fallen off  :wacko: 


QldKev


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> I had a whole swag of new Batz Brewery stickers and forgot to stick'em on your vehicles
> 
> Batz




i witnessed one in a power station once, i was mildly impressed...


----------



## stillscottish

You put what where??







InCider and GF...







...having a FABULOUS time













Not sure what's going on here


----------



## stillscottish

How YOU doin' ?







There's one in every crowd







Shed101 finds a friend







One of these is plastic and full of slops :huh:


----------



## stillscottish

The morning walk of shame







PUMPY!!!!!!!







Baa Bra's inflatable InCider has gone a bit flat


----------



## Shed101

Here ye, here ye ... old savy me'lad has set up a right proper thread on tasting an' wotnot.

It's over here


----------



## scoundrel

****! i do not remember the last shot of me, but what's a qld case swap without a little nudity to keep the masses happy?


----------



## InCider

scoundrelrogue said:


> ****! i do not remember the last shot of me, but what's a qld case swap without a little nudity to keep the masses happy?



I concur! :lol:


----------



## Batz

It rained all day today so I had a brew day.

The weather was better last weekend for the swap, but hey look at the hills now !




Why would you live anywhere else?


Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> It rained all day today so I had a brew day.
> 
> The weather was better last weekend for the swap, but hey look at the hills now !
> 
> View attachment 42298
> 
> 
> Why would you live anywhere else?
> 
> 
> Batz




Moving in shortly... can I bring the fam? We'll camp up the dam  

Beautiful place that you and Julie have Batz. And say Hi to my snake friend when he comes back


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> And say Hi to my snake friend when he comes back




He's there every day, has a few mates as well. Some people really freak out at the snakes here but their all part of the experience . We actually know several of them now, and they know us as well.

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> He's there every day, has a few mates as well. Some people really freak out at the snakes here but their all part of the experience . We actually know several of them now, and they know us as well.
> 
> Batz



If any of them start asking about child support, you don't know me Ok?


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> It rained all day today so I had a brew day.
> 
> The weather was better last weekend for the swap, but hey look at the hills now !
> 
> View attachment 42298
> 
> 
> Why would you live anywhere else?
> 
> 
> Batz



Well as beautiful as your place is batz I could think of some pretty good reasons to live here:






Or here:






 No snakes, no InCider ... but plenty of other distractions!

Ahhh, second thoughts, you've got a handpump now, so your place wins!


----------



## InCider

Get high in the Glasshouse!


----------



## np1962

Shed101 said:


> Well as beautiful as your place is batz I could think of some pretty good reasons to live here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No snakes, no InCider ... but plenty of other distractions!
> 
> Ahhh, second thoughts, you've got a handpump now, so your place wins!


Brewery is at Wainfleet, but where is that pub Shed?
Or are they just random pics you googled?
Worked in pubs and clubs in Boston, Lincs that served loads of Bateman's Ales and drank in many more.
Nige


----------



## Shed101

NigeP62 said:


> Brewery is at Wainfleet, but where is that pub Shed?
> Or are they just random pics you googled?
> Worked in pubs and clubs in Boston, Lincs that served loads of Bateman's Ales and drank in many more.
> Nige



Good man!

I very nearly worked for Batemans, but certainly got to meet Mr George a few times - top people and lovely beer. Good and Honest  

The second shot was my local in Louth. The Wheatie - right next to the St James church. Classic pub.

Weirdly enough they never really stock Batemans.


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Get high in the Glasshouse!




You been Summiting again InCider? One of the Glasshouse Mountains has a great name for a brewery.........

Wildhorse Mountain Brewery

Great name for a brewery or a beer eh!

Screwy


----------



## Batz

Who ever lost the piece of pizza, don't worry I just found it.






I think it's done

Batz


----------



## hirns

Batz said:


> Who ever lost the piece of pizza, don't worry I just found it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42318
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's done
> 
> Batz




Used to work for Pizza Hut and can safely say... needs more oregano :lol: !



Cheers



Hirns


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> Who ever lost the piece of pizza, don't worry I just found it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42318
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's done
> 
> Batz



Was it down the back of the freezer? (with the contents of the drip trays  )


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Who ever lost the piece of pizza, don't worry I just found it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42318
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's done
> 
> Batz



If you had a cookie cutter you could make some of these if we weren't the Nanny State. :lol:


----------



## Batz

It's a bit cooler with the rain, I'm batching this weekend, so I have the wood stove going and doing myself some lamb shanks....it doesn't get much better than this :chug: 
Found the pizza in the wood stove oven :blink: 

Batz


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> It's a bit cooler with the rain, I'm batching this weekend, so I have the wood stove going and doing myself some lamb shanks....it doesn't get much better than this :chug:
> Found the pizza in the wood stove oven :blink:
> 
> Batz



So you really *DO* have a wood fired pizza oven


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> So you really *DO* have a wood fired pizza oven




You don't remember? You put your pizza in there Perry......................wait a minute? :lol:


----------



## InCider

Those pizzas last saturday were the best ever. Drooling just thinking about it... must get some bricks from the neighbor and make one myself...


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Those pizzas last saturday were the best ever. Drooling just thinking about it... must get some bricks from the neighbor and make one myself...




More pizza and beer nights at the cave !


----------



## bonj

Yes! 

The drive home was a bitch though. :lol:


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Yes!
> 
> The drive home was a bitch though. :lol:




I know how you feel, been there done that!

Batz


----------



## Batz

You know the Kin Kin crew now, we do the Friday night pub thing then sometimes back here for pizza! It's not bad Friday night out. Careful of the traffic !

Batz


----------



## yardy

InCider said:


> If you had a cookie cutter you could make some of these if we weren't the Nanny State. :lol:


----------



## QldKev




----------



## Snow

Oh yeah. I made poor Geoff suffer.  



Bonj said:


> Yes!
> 
> The drive home was a bitch though. :lol:


----------



## bonj

Snow said:


> Oh yeah. I made poor Geoff suffer.


:lol: :icon_vomit:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Nah none of that, it' was his snoring that was a pain in the arse.


----------



## DKS

Don't mind me I'm just puting a list here at the end of the thread so I can easily find a list of what the hell I'm drinking as thread quiet lately.
Printed list 3 x but some need to extra tidy around here.  

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA.
2. BribieG - Yorkshire Red Ale allow to condition 3 weeks
3. Scruffy - to be announced and delivered
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed NOW
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider (juniper and port) needs about 4 weeks in the bottle to carb up and condition.
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% bottled 2 days ago so give it time to carb up
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock suggest waiting a while, it needs to bottle condition, and if the flavour of the last one was anything to go by it comes into its own after three or more months in the bottle.
11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone. Drink now.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
15.Savy - Savys landlord CPBF Drink it now.
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export Bottled 4 weeks ago, but recommend to stick in the fridge for a few days as it is bottle conditioned. Longer won't hurt. Suffers from chill haze, despite polyclar.
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.

Daz


----------

